# Was ist gut am Menschen?



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

Was ist gut am Menschen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine berechtigte Frage wie ich finde. In diesem Fall werde ich mich selbst, in einer meiner poetischen Stunden, zitieren.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Warum ändern die Menschen sich nicht?
> Die Erde. Unser Heimatplanet.
> Sie ist das schönste was jemals ein Mensch erblicken kann. Es ist eine  Oase in einer gigantischen Wüsternei. Doch statt diese Schönheit zu  erhalten, sie zu pflegen und mit Respekt zu behandeln, zerstören wir  sie. In unseren Ozeanen beispielsweise, treiben über 100 000 000 Tonnen  Müll. Jeden Tag werden neue Mülllager auf dem stillen Grund des Ozeans  entdeckt, erst kürzlich oberhalb der Karibik. Viele dieser Plastikteile  die dort auf dem Grund des Meeres liegen und auf ihm treiben sind nicht  einmal einen cm groß. Vögel und Fische fressen sie, und sterben  Qualvoll. Das selbe Bild auch auf dem Land, überall wo ich hinsehe, seh  ich nur noch ganze _Berge_ von Müll. Die Wale, die größten Tiere  auf unserem Planeten töten wir, wodurch diese bald nicht mehr zu finden  sein werden. Wir tun nichts dagegen. Die Wälder, die grünen Lungen  unseres Planeten. Wir holzen sie ab. Zerstören sie, und das nur damit  wir ein paar Möbel mehr haben und ein paar andere Güter. Dabei wird  Lebensraum der Tiere zerstört. Wir nehmen ihnen was von Anbeginn der  Zeit ihre Heimat war. Sie müssen sich immer weiter zurückziehen, und  bald fehlt den Tieren selbst diese Möglichkeit, da es nichts mehr gibt  wohin sie sich zurückziehen können.
> 
> Die Polkappen. Sie schmelzen. Wir verschmutzen die Luft und unser Planet  heizt sich auf. Dadurch verlieren einige Tiere wie zb. die Eisbären  ihre Heimat und werden auf Grund dessen bald von der Bildfläche  verschwunden sein. Mir graut es schon vor dem Jahr 2041, in dem der  Vertrag zum Schutze der reichlich vorhandenen Bodenschätze in der  Antarktis ablaufen wird. Dann werden die Menschen rücksichtslos über  diesen noch relativ unberührten Kontinent herfallen, wie sie es mit den  übrigen Erdteilen schon reichlich getan haben. Wir beuten die begrenzten  Rohstoffe unseres Planeten schamlos aus, und machen ins keine Gedanken  über die Konsequenzen. Wir denken nicht nach, was unser tun hier für ein  Nachspiel hat. Als wenn es egal wäre.




Meiner Meinung nach ist der Mensch der größte Gefühlskrüppel und das grausamste Wesen das die Schöpfung in ihrem Wahnsinn hervorgebracht hat. Manchmal wünsche ich mir, die guten Menschen alle zu schützen und die schlechten Menschen auszulöschen. Aber warum sind wir so grausam? Was ist der Grund dafür?

Das schlimmste ist, dass wir eine Waffe besitzen, die uns niemals in die Hände hätte fallen dürfen, nämlich die Atomkraft. Mit diesem Werkzeug sind wir im Stande, die halbe Erde auszulöschen und die Lebewesen auf ihr grausam zu verstümmeln, wie es in Tschernobyl Anno 1986 der Fall war - damals wurden Tiere mit drei Beinen, zwei Köpfen, ohne Augen usw. gemeldet.

Wie denkt ihr darüber? Menschheit Top oder Flop?​


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. September 2010)

eher das letztere, flop ...


----------



## Squatrat (18. September 2010)

Ich würde die Menschen nicht als Flop bezeichen.

Wir sind mehr oder weniger das Höchstenwickelte Wesen in der uns bekannten Welt. Und haben Dinge verstanden die vorher vielleicht noch kein anderes Lebewesen verstanden hat.

Jedoch machen wir auch Fehler das hängt teilweise gerade mit unserer Einzigartigkeit zusammen, das endet bei so manchen im Größenwahn was man vorallem im Umgang mit der Umwelt sehen kann.

Über dieses Thema könnte man lange philosophieren. Jedoch ändert das nichts an der Tatsache das der Mensch nunmal da ist.

Also Fazit weder Top noch Flop.


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

die menscheit ist dran sich selbst zu zerstören, der mensch ist das schlimmste tier.
in der evo. würde ich uns als flop sehen da weder die natur noch umwelt von unserer anwesenheit profitiert


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. September 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Wir sind mehr oder weniger das Höchstenwickelte Wesen in der uns bekannten Welt. Und haben Dinge verstanden die vorher vielleicht noch kein anderes lebewesen verstanden hat.



Und haben doch überhaupt nix kapiert ....
Und unsere so hohe Intelligenz lässt uns nur neue Sachen einfallen wie wir dir Welt weiter und effektiver zerstören können.

Ohne den Startpost gelesen zu haben ist die Antwort ganz einfach,
 Es gibt nix Gutes 

Der Mensch is das allerschlimmste was die Evolution hervorgebracht hat, Zerstören, Ausbeuten und Töten sind seit eh und je fester Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft.

Umso schneller der Mensch von diesem Planeten verschwindet umso besser is es, zum Erhalt dieser wunderschönen Erde ....

Vielleicht werden einige sich über diesen Post aufregen, da bin ich mir sicher, aber diejenigen haben die Augen verschlossen und sehn nicht wie "Sch....." wir sind. Macht auch nix, is typisch menschlich .....


----------



## Squatrat (18. September 2010)

Sobald der Mensch von diesem Planeten verschwindet nimmt irgendwann eine andere Spezies seinen Platz ein.

Der Mensch gehört zur Natur wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch, jedoch ist es das Einzige das sich selbst kritisieren kann.

Bevor man sich also selbst ausradiert kann man versuchen etwas zu verändern, denn nicht alle menschen sind grudsätzlich gleich.

Nimm dich selbst als Beispiel.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Sobald der Mensch von diesem Planeten verschwindet nimmt irgendwann eine andere Spezies seinen Platz ein.
> 
> Der Mensch gehört zur Natur wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch, jedoch ist es das Einzige das sich selbst kritisieren kann.
> 
> Bevor man sich also selbst ausradiert kann man versuchen etwas zu verändern.




Genau diese Änderung ist es, die fehlt, seit wir mehr als nur Affen sind.
Als hätten wir Scheuklappen auf.


----------



## Squatrat (18. September 2010)

Womit wir wieder bei Egoismus wären.

Viele sind grundsätzlich für den Schutz des Regenwaldes doch wenn es darum geht auch nur 5 Euro dafür zu spenden ist bei vielen auch schon wieder Schluß.


----------



## WhackShit007 (18. September 2010)

wie jeder fremde organismus der in einen lebensraum vordringt der eigentlich nicht für ihn vorgesehen war, richtet auch der mensch erheblichen schaden an. es ist aber nicht seine eigene schuld dass er ein gottloses wesen ist. niemand kann etwas für seine bloße existenz. es bleibt also nur zu hoffen dass mit der zeit der mensch sich endlich in diesen lebensraum integriert statt nur aus ihm zu schöpfen. wie und wann dass geschieht steht in den sternen...

schlimm sind gerade auch die falschen samarither welche sich als umweltschützer oder besonders gemeinnützig bezeichnen(greenpeace, unicef, e.c.) aber eigentlich nur irgendwas vorgaukeln um die wahren mächtigen dahinter zu schützen. es sind wohl nur wenige aber mächtige menschen die diesen planeten in bestem wissen zerstören. otto normal schreibe ich da keine große schuld zu ( außer an fehlendem wissen) da wie man auch an deutschland sieht die leute viel spenden um tatsächlich irgendwelche verbesserung zu sehen. leider ist es damit allein aber nicht getan.


----------



## Nuklon (18. September 2010)

Ein neuer "Wir-sind-so-*******-Threat", der sich selbst in Mitleid ertränkt. Geil.

Wir haben das Gesicht der Erde verändert, wir können deren Atmosphäre mit einer Bombe abfackeln, wir könne uns in 2 stunden ausradieren, mein Nachbar kann mich morgen überfahren. 
Trotzdem leben wir alle Miteinander, wir haben gute Aussichten auf morgen. Die innovative Forschung verlagert sich gerade vom Militär auf den zivilen Sektor.

Nunja, das Kriege führen haben und werden wir nicht so schnell abstellen,weil es so "bequem" ist seine Meinung durchzusetzen. Aber Fortschritt muss man sehen wollen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (18. September 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Die innovative Forschung verlagert sich gerade vom Militär auf den zivilen Sektor.



wo haste denn den käse her? dass millitär und gewisse minderheiten halten immer noch unmengen an hochtechnologie vor der gemeinen menschheit zurück! es müsste etwa seit den 60er jahren kein mensch auf der welt mehr hunger leiden. weil menschen so aber produktiver sind werden sie auch noch in 100 jahren hunger leiden müssen!


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Ich denke die Menschen sind, zumindest bisher, eher Flop als Top.

Wir sind soweit uns bekannt das am höchsten entwickelte Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten, allerdings bei weitem nicht das erfolgreichste. Das einzige, was uns den anderen Lebewesen überlegen macht, ist unser Gehirn. Aber eben das ist unser größter Schwachpunkt.

Unsere Vorfahren konnten sich noch aus dem nichts effektive Waffen schaffen. Welcher moderne Mensch würde länger als zwei Wochen im Dschungel überleben?
Durch unser tolles Gehirn haben wir uns immer mehr von der Natur abgekoppelt, ohne die Natur können wir aber nicht leben.

Jede Kette ist nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied, wenn das reißt ist alles kaputt.
So ähnlich kann man auch das Leben auf diesem Planeten sehen. Wir rotten Tiere noch und nöcher aus, eben weil wir das können, aber irgendwann kollabiert alles. 

Z.B. die Meere, die kurz vor dem Kollaps stehen. Und dann steht der Mensch mit seinem tollen Gehirn doof da, denn ohne Meer können wir auch nicht überleben.

Wenn die Meeresströme zusammenbrechen, dann wird es z.B. in Europa bitterkalt, wir wären gezwungen Richtung süden zu ziehen. 

Aber zurück zum Thema. Wir verstoßen mit allem was wir tuen gegen die Natur. Unser gesamter Tagesablauf verpestet und schädigt die Natur, alleine was das Fleischessen anrichtet ist astronomisch! 

Solange der Mensch weiterhin gegen die Natur lebt, und nicht mit ihr, wird er erstens keinen Frieden finden, und zweitens immer kranker werden. Erst wenn die Menschen wieder im Einklang mit der Natur leben, also dem Planeten mehr geben als zu nehmen, werden die Menschen Top sein und ihre Aufgabe als Hirte der anderen Lebewesen(laut Bibel^^) erfüllen.

Und man sieht es doch ganz deutlich. Umso zivilisierter, fortschrittlicher, moderner wir werden, desto kranker werden die Menschen. Wir werden zwar durchschnittlich immer älter, aber das sind doch bloß dumme Statistiken.

Lieber 50 Jahre bei voller Gesundheit und dann friedlich sterben, als das, was wir aktuell haben.

Als kleines Kind die ersten Allergien, die im Laufe des Lebens immer mehr werden. Allerlei Lebensmittelunverträglichkeiten, der Rücken ist kaputt, die Füße wollen nicht mehr so, Kopfschmerzen, Probleme mit den inneren Organen. Bis es dann ab 40-50 wirklich immer schlimmer kommt und man ohne die moderne Medizin spätestens jetzt tot wäre. Die restlichen 40 Jahre überlebt man dann nur noch mit allerlei Medikamenten, Operationen, unter ständigen Schmerzen.

Traurig traurig.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

Nun gut, dieser Thread hat aber eben eine Kernfrage, nämlich "Was ist gut am Menschen". Aber was ist denn gut am Menschen?


Es mögen wenige Leute sein, die den Planeten zerstören, doch sie beauftragen Leute damit. Dass diese das folgsam tun, als sich zu weigern, zeigt doch dass es ihnen ganz egal ist, so nach dem Motto "Machen die anderen ja auch". Wir müssen uns jetzt ändern, bevor noch mehr nicht zu behebende Fehler auftauchen.

Ich habe gehört, die Fabriken werden in naher Zukunft in den Orbit verlegt, womit die Verschmutzung schon einen wesentlichen Dämpfer bekommt. Weitere große Probleme sind dann, dass die Autos sehr viele Abgase und die Fabriken trotzdem noch Müll verursachen.

Auch die Massentierhaltung schadet der Umwelt sehr, was einen massiven Anstieg an Veganern und Vegetariern erfordern würde.

Trotz allem bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass es einen bestimmen Grund für unser Dasein gibt, den wir aber offensichtlich massiv verfehlt haben. Müssten wir es uns nicht zur Aufgabe machen, die Schönheit und Einzigartigkeit dieser Oase, wenn man die Erde einmal so nennen darf, zu bewahren? 

Es mag vieles geben, was wir später wieder beheben können, aber auch vieles, was man nicht beheben kann, wie z.B. die Ausrottung von Tierarten oder der Klimawandel. Man kann sagen, dass keine uns bekannte Rasse dem Leben mehr geschadet hat, als der Mensch.

Es mag auch sein, dass wir in ferner Zukunft einmal Außerirdische sein werden, wenn wir einen potentiell bewohnten Planeten besuchen. Welche Botschaft wollen wir den dort lebenden Wesen dann überbringen? Welche Werte vermitteln? 

Mir fällt einfach nichts ein, was der Mensch der Erde gebracht haben kann, außer Tod und Zerstörung. Diesen Anblick hier müssen wir bewahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (18. September 2010)

Auf der Erde geht es nur um Macht und Überlegenheit!
So gesehen ist die Menscheit (der die das) größte Top was es gibt, schließlich sind wir am weitesten Entwickelt, haben die größte Macht, und sind den anderen Lebewesen um längen überlegen.
Nur unsere Handlungen sind der größte Flop den es gibt.

Auch die Öko Freaks schaden der Umwelt, einmal deswegen, wenn sie z.B. den Abtransport von  AtomMüll verhinder wollen in dem sie sich auf die Schienen legen, weil dadurch z.B. die Polizei mit Fahrzeugen anrücken muss, die die Umwelt mit CO² verseucht.

Es ist unmöglich die Umwelt nicht zu verschmutzen, man kann es höchstens einschränken, leider -.-


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Es ist unmöglich die Umwelt nicht zu verschmutzen, man kann es höchstens einschränken, leider -.-



Klar geht das, nur kein westlicher Mensch möchte das
Ich weiß wie ich absolut umweltfreundlich Leben könnte, aber ich möchte auch den Luxus nicht vermissen.

@ mixxed: Der Klimawandel wird kommen, das hat mit den Menschen aber nix zu tun 
In der gesamten Geschichte unseres Planeten wurde es immer wärmer, wenn die Sonnenaktivität zunahm, und es wurde immer wieder kälter, wenn die Sonnenaktivität geringer wurde. Aktuell befinden/befanden wir uns in einer kalten Periode und gehen endlich wieder in eine warme Periode über. Das hat viele Auswirkungen auf uns, z.B. höhere Ernteerträge etc. Für den Menschen ist der Klimawandel ein Segen, nichts anderes.


----------



## Acid (18. September 2010)

Ich möchte mich dazu eigentlich nicht groß Äußern, wenn ich mir die post so mancher hier ansehe. Der Mensch sollte man wieder lernen was Respekt ist, und in bewahren! Man merkt auch immer wieder das sich wenige menschen darüber überhaupt gedanken machen, und mit solchen leuten zu diskutieren halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.

Ich denke ein Lied kann mehr als tausend worte ausdrücken, deshalb lautet mein Beitrag zu dem Thema wie folgt:

YouTube - Cochise, Rauchzeichen

und @mixxed up dir gebe ich meinen ganzen respekt, das du den mut hast hier so ein thread zu eröffnen! Den in der Regel wird man in der öffentlichkeit damit nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen! Aber es wurde viel zu lange nichts gesagt!


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> @ mixxed: Der Klimawandel wird kommen, das hat mit den Menschen aber nix zu tun
> In der gesamten Geschichte unseres Planeten wurde es immer wärmer, wenn die Sonnenaktivität zunahm, und es wurde immer wieder kälter, wenn die Sonnenaktivität geringer wurde. Aktuell befinden/befanden wir uns in einer kalten Periode und gehen endlich wieder in eine warme Periode über. Das hat viele Auswirkungen auf uns, z.B. höhere Ernteerträge etc. Für den Menschen ist der Klimawandel ein Segen, nichts anderes.




Natürlich hat es teilweise mit dem Menschen zu tun, allerdings sind wir nicht die Ursache für den Klimawandel, sondern verstärken ihn lediglich.

Wo bleibt eigentlich ruyven?


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Acid, als Vegetarier sind wir gewohnt, auf Ablehnung zu stoßen

Glaubt eigentlich einer von euch hier, das Atomstrom sauberer Strom ist? Ich frage mich immer, wie bescheuert man sein muss, um diesen Müll zu glauben



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es teilweise mit dem Menschen zu  tun, allerdings sind wir nicht die Ursache für den Klimawandel, sondern  verstärken ihn lediglich.



Eben nicht! Es gab in der Geschichte unseres Planeten Phasen, in denen der CO2 Gehalt mehr als DOPPELT SO HOCH war wie heute, und ausgerechnet das waren kalte Phasen


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Es gab in der Geschichte unseres Planeten Phasen, in denen der CO2 Gehalt mehr als DOPPELT SO HOCH war wie heute, und ausgerechnet das waren kalte Phasen




Und warum sagen dann die allermeisten Forscher, dass wir teilweise am Klimawandel die Schuld tragen? Bist du die letzte Reinkarnation von Albert Einstein?


----------



## >ExX< (18. September 2010)

@nyso:
Jeder Mensch stößt Methan Gas aus
Ist auch schädlich ^^


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und warum sagen dann die allermeisten Forscher, dass wir teilweise am Klimawandel die Schuld tragen? Bist du die letzte Reinkarnation von Albert Einstein?



Der Klimawandel, bzw. der Auslöser CO2 ist klar widerlegt, ohne wenn und aber

Hier gibt es z.B. eine sehr interessante Dokumentation: WD Bundestag: Geo- und Climate Engineering | Infokrieger-News 

Guck dir einfach mal das Video an, ca. 50 Minuten lang.


----------



## WhackShit007 (18. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und warum sagen dann die allermeisten Forscher, dass wir teilweise am Klimawandel die Schuld tragen? Bist du die letzte Reinkarnation von Albert Einstein?



möchte ich dir beantworten und zwar: wie soll man den sonst luft versteuern um noch mehr kohle zu scheffeln? geht doch nur mit ner gigantischen lüge und der erzeugung von angst!


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> möchte ich dir beantworten und zwar: wie soll man den sonst luft versteuern um noch mehr kohle zu scheffeln? geht doch nur mit ner gigantischen lüge und der erzeugung von angst!



Ich bin entsetzt! Einer der meine Meinung teilt uns sie offen ausspricht


----------



## Acid (18. September 2010)

der klimawandel ist natürlich das stellt keiner in frage, doch die menschen beeinflussen die natürlichen zyklen.

@nyso... als vegetarier trifft man heute noch auf ablehnung? Solch eine intolleranz hätte ich selbst dieser Gesellschaft nicht zugetraut.
Übrigens dein Userbild ist klasse!


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

leider ist es so das wir eben die natur nicht schätzen, und irgendwann wird uns ein virus vernichten, was es bereits an resistenten keimen gibt die der mensch selbst resistenz gemacht hat ist recht intresannt, das ist ein riesen problem in kliniken z.b. MRSA als bekannteste Art.

Weiß nicht wie das noch weitergehen soll, klar ich sag irgendwo mir scheißegal was kann ich ausrichten bzw. was solls selbst wenn jeder bürger auf der welt sich umweltbewusst verhält die industrie und die wo geld scheffeln wollen scheißen auf die natur und werden sich weiter so verhalten.

p.s. vegetarier essen meinem essen das futter weg, klar kannst nur grünfutter essen mir egal aber dann bitte nich kommen mit ihh fleisch und wusstets du das antibiotika in deinem schnitzel ist?


----------



## thysol (18. September 2010)

Ich finde es schon lustig. Die Leute regen sich auf, wie boese die Menschen sind tun aber nichts um dass zu aendern.

Wenn ihr dass alles so schrecklich findet, dann unternehmt wenigstens was aber heult euch nicht nur aus. Dass bringt nichts!!!

mixxed_up hat in seinem ersten Post geschrieben dass 2041 die Antarktis nicht mehr frei ist. Anstatt sich darueber aufzuregen sollte mann etwas dagegen unternehmen. Ichhabe auf einer Innovations Messe einen Menschen namens Robert Swan getroffen. Dass wahr der erste Mensch der zu fuss erst zur Arktis und dann zur Antarktis marschiert ist. Der hat uns auch von dem Jahr 2041 erzaehlt aber anstatt zu jaulen wie schei*** dass ist unternimmt er was dagegen. Er wahr naemlich beim letzten Klimagipfel dabei und hatte da auch was zu reden. Sein Vorgehen finde ich um laengen besser als dass rumgejaule in diesem Thread.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> p.s. vegetarier essen meinem essen das futter weg, klar kannst nur grünfutter essen mir egal aber dann bitte nich kommen mit ihh fleisch und wusstets du das antibiotika in deinem schnitzel ist?



Tja, ist aber so^^

Du bist mitverantwortlich für alles was da passiert, immerhin bezahlst du dafür. Ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, vor Ewigkeiten schon und es war eine der besten Entscheidungen meines Lebens.

Übrigens haben die jetzt irgendeine Pflanze gefunden, die irgendein Enzym oder ähnliches produziert, das diese ganzen resistenten Keime abtötet, ohne das die die Chance hätten dagegen resistent zu werden^^




thysol schrieb:


> Sein Vorgehen finde ich um laengen besser als dass rumgejaule in diesem Thread.



Na dann lauf los
Wer ohne Sünde ist der werfe den ersten Stein, nicht wahr^^
Oder wer im Glashaus sitzt .....


----------



## Acid (18. September 2010)

letztendlich geht es nicht darum fleisch zu essen oder nicht, in der natur wir genauso fleisch gegessen und nur der stärkere überlebt! Es geht viel mehr um die art und weise wie tiere gehalten werden und getötet oder missbraucht. 

Ich finde es absolut grausam wie wehrlose tiere von menschen gequält werden.


----------



## >ExX< (18. September 2010)

Naja, lasst uns die Klimaanlagen in den Autos auf kalt stellen und Fenster aufmachen, sollte helfen


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Tja, der Mensch kann wunderbar ohne Fleisch leben, sollte dies auch unbedingt tun.

Es gibt neue Forschungsergebnisse, wenn ich die hier ausbreite erklären mich wohl alle für verrückt


----------



## thysol (18. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Na dann lauf los
> Wer ohne Sünde ist der werfe den ersten Stein, nicht wahr^^
> Oder wer im Glashaus sitzt .....



Jo, so ist es. Jeder muss als Ziel haben die Welt zu veraendern, egal wie gross dass Ziel ist, jeder kann was aendern wenn er seinen Ar*** nur hochkriegt. Wir verschwenden unsere Zeit mit Mucke und PC Spielen statt was sinnvolles zu tun. 

Ich persoenlich setze mir dass Ziel den Energie-Verbrauch von Computern zu senken. Ich als kleiner "niemand" kann noch nichts grosses ausrichten aber als Karriere wuerde ich gerne mit Elektrnik zu tun haben, moeglichst Mikrochip Elektronik. Ich beschaeftige mich bereits mit OpenCL und anderen Technologien und wurde bereits erkannt und geheadhunted von einer Universitaet. Ich will damit nur sagen dass ich bereits unterschwellig taetig bin. Ich hoffe dass ich eines Tages in einem Team Mikrochips effizienter machen kann etc. 

Ich hatte jetzt schon mehrmals mit einem Intel Mitarbeiter Kontakt der an der am Pentium 4 und dem Core 2 gearbeitet hat. Der hat bei einer Rede gesagt dass bis 2050 laut aktuellen Prognosen dass meiste den Bach runter geht. Er sagte, wir sollten aber nicht rumjaulen sondern was dagegen tun. Und es reicht nicht "nur" seinen Muell etc. zu recyclen. Mann soll innovativ sein. Wie ging der Spruch noch, "Bildung ist der Weg aus der Armut". 

Wir Menschen sind keine nichts Nutzer. Wenn die meisten zusammen arbeiten und nicht nur an Games etc. interessiert sind koennen wir die Welt dramatisch veraendern.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Jo, so ist es. Jeder muss als Ziel haben die Welt zu veraendern, egal wie gross dass Ziel ist, jeder kann was aendern wenn er seinen Ar*** nur hochkriegt. Wir verschwenden unsere Zeit mit Mucke und PC Spielen statt was sinnvolles zu tun.



Rate mal warum ich bald das studiere, was ich studieren werde
Nicht um viel Zeit zum Zocken zu haben, sondern um Menschen etwas gutes zu tun.



> Ich persoenlich setze mir dass Ziel den Energie-Verbrauch von Computern zu senken.


Und ich habe mir das Ziel gesetzt, die Menschen endlich wieder günstig und ohne Nebenwirkungen zu heilen



> Ich will damit nur sagen dass ich bereits unterschwellig taetig bin. Ich hoffe dass ich eines Tages in einem Team Mikrochips effizienter machen kann etc.


Und ich bereite mich jetzt schon in jeder freien Minute darauf vor^^



> Und es reicht nicht "nur" seinen Muell etc. zu recyclen. Mann soll innovativ sein.


Recycling wird gnadenlos überbewertet. So gut wie nichts wird recycled, auch wenn es überall drauf steht. Eine riesen Pest. Mein Beitrag: Keine Plastiktüten, nur noch Stofftüten. Und auch sonst so viel Plastik wie möglich vermeiden.
Kannst du dir ja mal angucken, echt interessant: neuer Lebensraum: Plastik über Alles 



> Wir Menschen sind keine nichts Nutzer. Wenn die meisten zusammen arbeiten und nicht nur an Games etc. interessiert sind koennen wir die Welt dramatisch veraendern.


Klar, schön wäre es. Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden, dass der Großteil der westlichen Bevölkerung nur Brot und Spiele will auf dem Weg ins verderben.


Edit: @ thyso: Könnte dich interessieren^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/118169-essbare-halbleiter.html

Edit2: Jetzt schreibt keiner mehr, weil alle die Videos gucken xD


----------



## thysol (18. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Rate mal warum ich bald das studiere, was ich studieren werde
> Nicht um viel Zeit zum Zocken zu haben, sondern um Menschen etwas gutes zu tun.



Da kann ich dich nur loben, einer der was tut. Mann sollte nicht einen Job machen nur um Geld zu verdienen. Mit so einer Moral kommt die Menscheit nicht weit.



nyso schrieb:


> Klar, schön wäre es. Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden, dass der Großteil der westlichen Bevölkerung nur Brot und Spiele will auf dem Weg ins verderben.



Traurig aber wahr. Ich meine was bringt dass wenn mann die gesamte Freizeit mit zocken verbringt. Es gibt aber noch genug Leute die auch was tun.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir auf dem ins Verderben sind. Eher auf dem Weg hinaus.

Der Raubbau am Regenwald hat massiv abgenommen. Tierarten, die fast ausgestorben waren, kehren zahlreich nach Europa und co zurück. Immer mehr Länder wollen ihren Schadstoffausstoß verringern. Es werden Pläne für die Abschaltung der AKWs gemacht und vieles mehr.

Man muss allerdings Leute darauf aufmerksam machen, sie für gute Dinge gewinnen. Zusammen sind wir stark.


----------



## thysol (18. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Man muss allerdings Leute darauf aufmerksam machen, sie für gute Dinge gewinnen. Zusammen sind wir stark.



Absolut super Mentalitaet. Wie muessen aber auch innovativer werden. Als erstes waere angesagt dass die Leute ihr Hirn fuer sinnvolleres einsetzen als Games. In der Freizeit ein bisschen Games zocken ist ok, aber nicht dauerhaft durch Games verbloeden.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir auf dem ins Verderben sind. Eher auf dem Weg hinaus.



Im nahen Osten steht innerhalb der nächsten 3-6 Monate ein Krieg bevor, der den 3. WK auslösen kann, soviel zum weg hinaus.



> Der Raubbau am Regenwald hat massiv abgenommen.



Wer behauptet das denn?!? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.



> Tierarten, die fast ausgestorben waren, kehren zahlreich nach Europa und co zurück.



Augenwischerei. Während hier 5 Wölfe angesiedelt werden, sterben hunderte Tierarten unwiederbringlich aus.



> Immer mehr Länder wollen ihren Schadstoffausstoß verringern.



Die Betonung liegt auf wollen. Und wenn sie sich nicht an die Absichtserklärungen halten, was ist dann? Nichts. Leider.



> Es werden Pläne für die Abschaltung der AKWs gemacht und vieles mehr.



Ist es dir entgangen, das unsere tolle Regierung gerade die Laufzeitverlängerung gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung durchgebracht hat? Oder das Weltweit hunderte AKWs gebaut werden?



> Man muss allerdings Leute darauf aufmerksam machen, sie für gute Dinge gewinnen. Zusammen sind wir stark.



Viele Leute wollen was gutes tun, aber sobald sie ihren Hintern bewegen müssten, Geld geben müssten oder das Risiko tragen müssten, anders ans die anderen Idioten zu sein, sind die guten Vorsätze schneller Geschichte als man schade sagen kann


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Absolut super Mentalitaet. Wie muessen aber auch innovativer werden. Als erstes waere angesagt dass die Leute ihr Hirn fuer sinnvolleres einsetzen als Games. In der Freizeit ein bisschen Games zocken ist ok, aber nicht dauerhaft durch Games verbloeden.




Die wenigsten Menschen sind so ... 

Das ist ja wohl weniger als ein Nebenproblem. 

Das mit den Regenwald ist auf Brasilien Bezogen. Der Raubbau wurde auf jeden Fall gedämpft, auch durch massive Bewachung. Das Abholzen ist auf jeden Fall noch beträchtlich, aber schon viel weniger geworden.

Natürlich ist mir das ganze mit der Verlängerung der AKW Laufzeiten bekannt, aber immerhin sollen sie überhaupt in Zukunft abgeschaltet werden.

Das mit wollen aber nicht tun ist keine Begründung darüber nicht froh zu sein. Die Zeit wird zeigen was passiert.

Und was für nen Krieg meinst du? Wieder dieser Affenzirkus mit Korea? Betrifft uns eigentlich weniger, sollen die sich doch die Köpfe einschlagen. Deutschland könnte so oder so nichts ausrichten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> Der Klimawandel, bzw. der Auslöser CO2 ist klar widerlegt, ohne wenn und aber


Stichhaltige Beweise? CO² ist ein Treibhausgas und seine Anhäufung in der Atmosphäre hat schon immer zur Erderwärmung beigetragen. Was CO² anrichten kann sieht man z.B. auch schön an der Venus.



> möchte ich dir beantworten und zwar: wie soll man den sonst luft versteuern um noch mehr kohle zu scheffeln? geht doch nur mit ner gigantischen lüge und der erzeugung von angst!


Beweise für solche Pläne? Halte ich persönlich für sehr fragwürdige Paranoia...



> alleine was das Fleischessen anrichtet ist astronomisch!


Bitte nicht noch so ein Missionierungsversuch wie im Vegetarier-Thread. Wenn du so leben möchtest ist das völlig ok für mich, aber ich möchte nicht auf Fleisch verzichten, auch wenn ich es selbst nie fertig bringen könnte ein Tier zu töten. 



> es müsste etwa seit den 60er jahren kein mensch auf der welt mehr hunger leiden.


Was versteckt das ach so böse Militär denn vor uns, dass niemand mehr Hunger leiden müsste? Essbare Panzer und Gewehre? Also bitte....



> Übrigens haben die jetzt irgendeine Pflanze gefunden, die irgendein Enzym oder ähnliches produziert, das diese ganzen resistenten Keime abtötet, ohne das die die Chance hätten dagegen resistent zu werden^^


Was für eine Pflanze meinst du? Meinst du damit die Longicatenamycine die aus Streptomyces gewonnen werden? Diese Antibiotika sind zwar genau wie Linezolid sehr moderne MRSA-wirksame Antibiotika, allerdings befürchte ich auch da mit zunehmender Anwendung eine zukünftige Resistenzbildung. Evolution führt irgendwann immer zu Resistenzen, bei Mikroorganismen wegen ihrer hohen Reproduktionsrate leider auch sehr schnell, das hat sich ja auch bei Vancomycin gezeigt, welches seit dem ersten Auftreten von MRSA in den 60ern lange als Allheilmittel galt bis Ende der 80er Jahre erste Resistenzen bekannt wurden. Es gibt übrigens mittlerweile schon Menschen mit angeborener HIV-Resistenz. Und was MRSA angeht...wenn man sich in skandinavischen Ländern oder in den Niederlanden umschaut sieht man sehr gut wie man diesen Methicillin-resistenten Keimen (aber auch die noch schlimmeren Versionen wie VRSA und VISA) wirksam entgegnen kann. Dort werden Patienten bei der Aufnahme ins Klinikum erstmal isoliert bis eine MRSA-Infektion labortechnisch ausgeschlossen wurde. In Deutschland wird dieses Thema leider viel zu sehr unter den Tisch gekehrt, was auch durch Zahlen belegt werden kann. Während in den Niederlanden die MRSA-Raten bei 1-2% liegen haben wir in Deutschland mittlerweile mit 20-25% zu kämpfen, rapide steigend.



> Im nahen Osten steht innerhalb der nächsten 3-6 Monate ein Krieg bevor, der den 3. WK auslösen kann, soviel zum weg hinaus.


Welcher Krieg wird das denn sein? Gibt es dafür belege? 



> Wer behauptet das denn?!? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


Tatsächlich nimmt der Raubbau in vielen Regionen der Erde stark ab. Gute Beispiele sind Brasilien oder auch Kambodscha (wo unter der Khmer-Führung fast 75% des Waldes vernichtet wurden)



> Augenwischerei. Während hier 5 Wölfe angesiedelt werden, sterben hunderte Tierarten unwiederbringlich aus.


Was aber auch nicht nur am Menschen liegt. Sicher trägt er auch viel dazu bei, aber das massenweise Aussterben von Tierarten gehört zur Natur dazu. Viele Tierarten sterben auch völlig ohne menschliche Beteiligung aus, eine andere Tierart besetzt dann diese Nische. Das ist ganz normale Evolution und keineswegs schlecht.



> Ist es dir entgangen, das unsere tolle Regierung gerade die Laufzeitverlängerung gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung durchgebracht hat?


So pauschalisieren kann man das leider nicht. Klar ist Atomstrom auf Dauer keine Lösung, aber in Meinen Augen weitaus besser als alles mit Kohle-, Öl- und Gaskraftwerken zu versorgen. Und bis der gesamte Verbrauch von erneuerbaren Energiequellen versorgt werden kann dauert es nunmal noch eine ganze Zeit. Eine oft geforderte Sofort-Abschaltung ist keine Lösung.



> in der evo. würde ich uns als flop sehen da weder die natur noch umwelt von unserer anwesenheit profitiert


Wir sind ein evolutionärer Flop? Also aus biologischer Sicht ist das sicher nicht tragbar. Wir sind bei weitem das anpassungsfähigste und schöpferischte Tier auf diesem Planeten. Und warum muss die Natur oder die Umwelt von der Existenz einer Spezies profitieren? Was hat denn die Natur von Löwen? Von Elefanten? Von Finken? Von Walen? Tiere leben nicht um der Natur irgendwas zu geben, sondern um ihre Art zu erhalten. Und da der Mensch über das bloße Art erhalten schon lange hinaus ist kann er sich den Luxus der Bequemlichkeit leisten. Das er dabei die Umwelt zerstört ist mMn kein böser Wille, sondern einfach das Unvermögen es besser zu machen. Könnten wir uns vom Erdöl unabhängig machen ohne unsere Bequemlichkeit einzubüßen würden wir das auch tun, könnten wir die Luft weniger verpesten ohne unsere Bequemlichkeit einzubüßen würd wir auch das tun. Nur leider sind wir nunmal noch nicht so weit, aber in diesen Sektoren wird wahnsinnig viel geforscht und wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Doch bis dahin sind die allerwenigsten dazu bereit ihren Komfort aufzugeben, was übrigens auch ganz natürlich ist.


----------



## ole88 (19. September 2010)

ach der 3WK wird doch super, wir werden als arschkriecher amerikas auch unser fett abbekommen, naja ma abwarten


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. September 2010)

nur mal als beispiel dafür dass diese ganzen klimagipfel mehr zu populistischen zwecken abgehalten werden:

Alles Schall und Rauch: Noch ein Fehler im UNO-Klimabericht

Alles Schall und Rauch: Klimaprofessor sagt: Es gibt keine Klimaerwärmung seit 1995

Alles Schall und Rauch: Climategate ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs

ich könnte hier ganze bücher zum thema posten!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

Ich will garnicht bestreiten, dass die veröffentlichten Klimaberichte einige schwerwiegende Fehler in den Vorhersagen haben, die zum Teil auch durchaus politisch motiviert sein könnten. Aber deswegen den Klimawandel insgesamt als bloße Angstmache zur Durchstzung irgendwelcher Interessen abzustempeln ist...nunja, zumindest fragwürdig. Abgesehen davon ist "Alles Schall und Rauch" nun nicht unbedingt _die_ objektive Quelle, die man als seriöse Diskussionsgrundlage nutzen sollte. Die Seite ist doch voll von wüsten Verschwörungstheorien zu allen möglichen Themen.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Alles Schall und Rauch bündelt viele Sachen, die man so sonst nur in vielen anderen Blogs finden würde. Und nur weil es umfangreich ist, ist es ja noch lange nicht unseriös.

Und gerade beim Klimawandel bezieht sich Freeman eigentlich immer auf andere, seriöse Seiten und weißt die Leser nur drauf hin, bzw. schreibt noch seine eigenen Gedanken dazu auf.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> Alles Schall und Rauch bündelt viele Sachen, die man so sonst nur in vielen anderen Blogs finden würde.


...die man so sonst nur in vielen anderen Verschwörungs-Blogs finden würde.

Die Bündelung macht den Inhalt nunmal auch nicht besser. Irgendwie scheint es aber in den letzten Jahren "in" geworden zu sein hinter allem irgendwelche bösen Machenschaften zu sehen.


----------



## V!PeR (19. September 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Und haben doch überhaupt nix kapiert ....
> Und unsere so hohe Intelligenz lässt uns nur neue Sachen einfallen wie wir dir Welt weiter und effektiver zerstören können.
> 
> Ohne den Startpost gelesen zu haben ist die Antwort ganz einfach,
> ...



Da schliesse ich mich an und ergänze noch eines dazu....und zwar das eig so gut wie alle Menschen nur an sich denken und einfach nur egoistisch sind.Jeder kämpft anders ums überleben,aber im grunde denkt jeder nur an seinen Hintern.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Bündelung macht den Inhalt nunmal auch nicht besser. Irgendwie scheint es aber in den letzten Jahren "in" geworden zu sein hinter allem irgendwelche bösen Machenschaften zu sehen.




Es ist nicht plötzlich in, aber durch das Internet wird es überhaupt erst bekannt! Es gibt jetzt die Möglichkeit, das aus wirklich unabhängigen Quellen zu erfahren, darüber zu diskutieren. Woher sollte man denn sowas alles vor 15-20 Jahren wissen? Da gabs doch bloß Zeitungen, die einem eh kaum was sagen.

Die Blogs ermöglichen das alles erst, und immer mehr Leute wachen auf.


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ...die man so sonst nur in vielen anderen Verschwörungs-Blogs finden würde.
> 
> Die Bündelung macht den Inhalt nunmal auch nicht besser. Irgendwie scheint es aber in den letzten Jahren "in" geworden zu sein hinter allem irgendwelche bösen Machenschaften zu sehen.



meinst du nicht du machst es dir ein bißchen zu leicht einfach alles als verschwörungstheorien abzutun und nicht weiter aufzugreifen? fast alle artikel(bei ASR) nennen ihre quellen/youtube-videos u.s.w. die informationen sind also meistens unabstreitbar die interpretation vielleicht nicht. im großen und ganzen kommen so aber Informationen an eine breite öffentlichkeit von denen manchmal sogar mainstream-medien abkupfern. sämtliche wikileaks-dokumente und videos zum beispiel werden auf solchen seiten so oft verbreitet bis die mainstream-medien nachziehen müssen um nicht ihre glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rXPrfnU3G0

dieses video zum beispiel wurde solange totgeschwiegen bis es letzlich nicht mehr ging.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Ja, dieses Video ist ein super Beispiel

Vor 15-20 Jahren wäre sowas nie an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, nur dank der Blogs wird das möglich.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Im nahen Osten steht innerhalb der nächsten 3-6  Monate ein Krieg bevor, der den 3. WK auslösen kann, soviel zum weg  hinaus.


Wo ist das Problem? 
Dass man Staaten, welche eine Gefahr für den Westen sind(siehe Iran mit  seinem Atomprogramm), lieber durch gutes Zureden und  Händchenhalten überzeugen soll, ist eine interessante Ansicht, dem sich die westlichen Staaten aus gutem Grund noch nicht angeschlossen haben.



> Ist es dir entgangen, das unsere tolle Regierung gerade die  Laufzeitverlängerung gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung durchgebracht hat?


Du bist die Bevölkerung bzw. die Mehrheit? Ich hoffe du hast einen Balkon.



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rXPrfnU3G0


Nicht das schwachsinnige Video wieder: gegenstimme.net - Inkompetenz oder blanke Lüge?



Zumal: Alles Schall und Rauch als seriös hinzustellen - als nächstes kommt man noch mit Alter- und Indymedia an und meint dass das höchst seriös und der goldigste Karpfen im Karpfenteich sei.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> meinst du nicht du machst es dir ein bißchen zu leicht einfach alles als verschwörungstheorien abzutun und nicht weiter aufzugreifen?



Nein, ich mach es mir nicht zu leicht, ich beziehe meine Informationen aber lieber von ungefilterten Quellen, ohne eine Färbung in die eine oder andere Richtung (z.B. Wikileaks).



> fast alle artikel(bei ASR) nennen ihre quellen/youtube-videos u.s.w. die informationen sind also meistens unabstreitbar die interpretation vielleicht nicht.



You-Tube-Videos sind keine seriöse Quelle! Jeder Depp kann dort Videos hochladen.



> dieses video zum beispiel wurde solange totgeschwiegen bis es letzlich nicht mehr ging.



Quark, dieses Video wurde bei Frontal 21 in populistisch verstümmelter Weise gezeigt. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelcher Aufklärung durch Verschwörungs-Seiten zu tun. Denn auch solche Seiten wie ASR mischen da immer ihren eigenen faden Verschwörungsbeigeschmack hinzu.
Schaut man sich mal das ganze Video an und versteht es auch bleibt plötzlich nichtsmehr davon über, dass dort angeblich Reuters-Fotografen absichtlich von US-Apaches hingerichtet wurden. Die Apache-Piloten haben die Kameras einfach für AK47 gehalten da sich in unmittelbarer Nähe auch Leute mit echten AK47 und RPGs aufgehalten haben. Klar ist das ein schreckliches Missverständnis, ist aber, wie man es dreht und wendet, leider nur ein Unglück und keine Verschwörung.



> Vor 15-20 Jahren wäre sowas nie an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, nur dank der Blogs wird das möglich.



Das mag zwar sein, aber leider werden auf solchen Blogs dann fast immer die flaschen Rückschlüsse gezogen und irgendwelcher Verschwörungsblödsinn hineininterpretiert. Eine ungefärbte Veröffentlichung ohne Wertung wie sie Wikileaks betreibt ist da meilenweit besser.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nein, ich mach es mir nicht zu leicht, ich beziehe meine Informationen aber lieber von ungefilterten Quellen, ohne eine Färbung in die eine oder andere Richtung (z.B. Wikileaks).



Dann hoffe ich das du keine Nachrichten mehr hörst/siehst, denn viel mehr gefärbt geht schon gar nicht mehr





> You-Tube-Videos sind keine seriöse Quelle! Jeder Depp kann dort Videos hochladen.


Mag wohl sein da da jeder was hochladen kann, trotzdem gibts da sehr hochwertige Sachen zu sehen.




> Quark, dieses Video wurde bei Frontal 21 in populistisch verstümmelter Weise gezeigt. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelcher Aufklärung durch Verschwörungs-Seiten zu tun. Denn auch solche Seiten wie ASR mischen da immer ihren eigenen faden Verschwörungsbeigeschmack hinzu.


ASR hat nur auf das Video hingewiesen, und gar nichts reininterpretiert^^



> Schaut man sich mal das ganze Video an und versteht es auch bleibt plötzlich nichtsmehr davon über, dass dort angeblich Reuters-Fotografen absichtlich von US-Apaches hingerichtet wurden. Die Apache-Piloten haben die Kameras einfach für AK47 gehalten da sich in unmittelbarer Nähe auch Leute mit echten AK47 und RPGs aufgehalten haben. Klar ist das ein schreckliches Missverständnis, ist aber, wie man es dreht und wendet, leider nur ein Unglück und keine Verschwörung.


Ich habe mir das Video genau angeguckt, und sorry, deren Kameras konnte man nicht für AK 47 und RPGs halten, so blöd kann einfach kein Mensch sein! Auch waren da keine anderen in der nähe, die Waffen hatten. Denn wenn dem so wäre, hätte man die ja auch platt gemacht.
Am entsetzlichsten ist aber das Verhalten der Soldaten. Die töten da Menschen in ihrem eigenen Land, zerfetzen die mit .50-Munition aus dem Himmel und freuen sich darüber. Und die Truppenfahrzeuge sind dann sogar noch über die toten gefahren! Das ist nichts anderes als ein entsetzliches Kriegsverbrechen!




> Das mag zwar sein, aber leider werden auf solchen Blogs dann fast immer die flaschen Rückschlüsse gezogen und irgendwelcher Verschwörungsblödsinn hineininterpretiert. Eine ungefärbte Veröffentlichung ohne Wertung wie sie Wikileaks betreibt ist da meilenweit besser.


Eben nicht. Die Blogs die ich lese, bzw. das was ich mir da rausziehe, ist die pure Information, ohne Verschwörung. Und ich bilde mir dann mit Wissen, was die Allgemeinheit nicht hat, da die Nachrichten nicht darüber berichten, meine eigene Meinung. Der mündige Bürger hat das Recht bzw. die Pflicht das zu tun!


----------



## DAEF13 (19. September 2010)

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:

Klar macht der Mensch nicht alles richtig, aber man sollte auch mal an die (Raub)Tiere denken.
Auch diese töten Lebewesen, und zerstören somit einen kleinen Teil unserer Natur.
Wenn die Meschen nicht existieren würden, dann würde eine andere Spezies unsere Stellung einnehmen und dann "Gott" spielen. 

Sollen wir Ruyven's Profilbild ernst nehmen? "Save the Planet kill yourself!"


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Ähm, Raubtiere töten nicht wahllos, sondern nur die schwachen, kranken, verletzten. Damit sind sie ein wichtiger Teil des natürlichen Gleichgewichtes.

Nur der Mensch stellt sich über diesen Kreislauf, und zerstört damit den Kreislauf und sich selbst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> Dann hoffe ich das du keine Nachrichten mehr hörst/siehst, denn viel mehr gefärbt geht schon gar nicht mehr



Ich schaue schon noch Nachrichten, allerdings hinterfrage ich sie auch und glaube nicht alles was mir von RTL, ZDF, ARD uns Konsorten vorgesetzt wird.



> ASR hat nur auf das Video hingewiesen, und gar nichts reininterpretiert^^



Meine Aussage bezog sich auch nicht explizit auf den Umgang mit dem verlinkten Video sondern auf den allgemeinen Umgang mit Informationen.



> Ich habe mir das Video genau angeguckt, und sorry, deren Kameras konnte man nicht für AK 47 und RPGs halten, so blöd kann einfach kein Mensch sein! Auch waren da keine anderen in der nähe, die Waffen hatten. Denn wenn dem so wäre, hätte man die ja auch platt gemacht.
> Am entsetzlichsten ist aber das Verhalten der Soldaten. Die töten da Menschen in ihrem eigenen Land, zerfetzen die mit .50-Munition aus dem Himmel und freuen sich darüber. Und die Truppenfahrzeuge sind dann sogar noch über die toten gefahren! Das ist nichts anderes als ein entsetzliches Kriegsverbrechen!



Ich weiß ja nicht welche Version des Videos du gesehen hast. In der Gruppe von Menschen habe ich mindestens einen gesehen der definitiv eine AK47 mit sich geführt hatte, und auf ihn wurde genauso geschossen. Und ich kann es schon nachvollziehen, dass man als Kampfpilot unter dem Einfluss des Stresses eines solchen Einsatzes Kameras mit Teleobjektiven mal für Waffen halten kann.
Was da geschehen ist ist natürlich tragisch und macht wütend, aber es ist kein Kriegsverbrechen. Es ist ein (leider) normales Unglück wie es in Kriegen zu Hauf vorkommt.
Wenn man selbst nicht an den Kampfhandlungen beteiligt ist, ist es immer leicht das Verhalten der US-Truppen dort zu kritisieren. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass sich ein deutscher Kampf-Pilot genauso aufführt wenn er eine Gruppe mutmaßlicher Feinde erwischt. Das ist für außenstehende nunmal nur schwer nachvollziehbar.

Nun aber genug Off-Topic, das Thema gehört hier nicht wirklich rein.



> Ähm, Raubtiere töten nicht wahllos, sondern nur die schwachen, kranken, verletzten.



Und die Jungen! Du darfst die Jungen nicht vergessen. Das ist doch nun wirklich grausam! Oder doch nicht? Raubtiere töten die, die sie am leichtesten bekommen können, minimaler Energieaufwand für maximalen Erfolg. Ganz einfach. Und wenn das mal ein unaufmerksames Alpha-Tier ist, wird halt das gefressen, da wird der Löwe nicht dem armen kranken Zebra hinterherjagen.


----------



## thysol (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, Raubtiere töten nicht wahllos, sondern nur die schwachen, kranken, verletzten. Damit sind sie ein wichtiger Teil des natürlichen Gleichgewichtes.



Woher hast du dass denn? 

Raubtiere nehmen dass was sie kriegen. Die Schwachen sind halt die einfachste Beute. Zu den Schwachen gehoeren aber auch die Jungtiere.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Die Jungtiere und unaufmerksamen waren mit schwach abgedeckt^^

Trotzdem töten die Tiere nur das, was sie brauchen, und nicht aus Spaß.

Menschen sind da anders, sie töten mehr als sie brauchen und aus Spaß.

Raubtiere töten, weil sie nur Fleisch essen können, Menschen töten nur, weil es ihnen schmeckt, obwohl sie auch rein pflanzlich ohne Einschränkungen leben können, sogar mit vielen Vorteilen wäre das verbunden.


Und bei dem Video hatte KEINER eine AK47 bei! Keine Ahnung was du wo erkannt haben willst, das waren alles unbewaffnete Zivilisten!

Die Frage mit den Deutschen Soldaten kann ich dir zumindest teilweise beantworten. Mein Vater z.B. würde nicht schießen, und auch nicht den Befehl dazu geben, solange es nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist. Und das war es in dem Fall nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> Und bei dem Video hatte KEINER eine AK47 bei! Keine Ahnung was du wo erkannt haben willst, das waren alles unbewaffnete Zivilisten!



Das ist ein Snapshot vom Video bei 3:42, da ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass es sich bei dem rot eingekreisten Objekt um ein Gewehr handelt, aufgrund der Magazin-Form aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine AK47. Auch die Person,die links von ihm läuft trägt ein Gewehr bei sich. Das ist ganz klar erkennbar. Da die beiden Journalisten ihre Kameras hinter der Schulter trugen (wie man es üblicherweise mit Gewehren macht) und nicht vor der Brust (wie man es normalerweise mit Kameras macht) vermuteten die Kampfpiloten, dass es sich bei den Kameras ebenfalls um Gewehre handelt. Leider ein fataler Irrtum, aber mit gezieltem Mord oder gar Kriegsverbrechen hat das alles trotzdem nichts zu tun. Es war einfach ein Unglück.



> Raubtiere töten, weil sie nur Fleisch essen können, Menschen töten nur, weil es ihnen schmeckt, obwohl sie auch rein pflanzlich ohne Einschränkungen leben können, sogar mit vielen Vorteilen wäre das verbunden.


Und genau das Unterscheidet nunmal den Menschen von den Tieren. Der Mensch tut Dinge auch ohne grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit, einfach weil es ihm spaß macht. Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich. Das einzig verwerfliche ist, wie in vielen Regionen der Welt das Schlachtvieh gehalten und getötet wird.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich z.B. schon lange vor dem Verbot von Käfighaltung von Hühnern dafür entschieden nur Eier von freilandgehaltenen Hühnern zu kaufen. Aber ich würde trotzdem nie auf die Idee kommen, keine Eier mehr zu konsumieren nur weil es Idioten gibt, die die armen Hühner in Legebatterien und ekelhaftesten Umständen halten.
Aber das Verbot der Käfighaltung in Deutschland zeigt mir doch z.B., dass wir uns da auf dem richtigen Weg befinden, und solche Missstände nach und nach versuchen abzuschaffen.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und bei dem Video hatte KEINER eine AK47 bei! Keine Ahnung was du wo erkannt haben willst, das waren alles unbewaffnete Zivilisten!


Wem willst du eigentlich noch diese Geschichten vom Pferd über die angeblich unbewaffneten "Zivilisten" erzählen?
Ab 03:39 kann man eindeutig ein AK-47 und  eine RPG (ab 03:44) erkennen. D.h. diese beiden Individuen gelten nach den Rules of Engagement (R.o.E.) als Feindkontakt bzw. feindliche Kräfte. 
Was die Sprüche von den Piloten angeht: Wenn man mit 20 Jahren tagtäglich mit dem Tod in Form von zerfetzten Körpern(eigene und Feindkräfte) zu tun hat, dann stumpft man früher oder später ab.
Hinzu kommt, dass das Fahrzeug, welches die Verwundeten holen will, in keinster Form  als Sanitätsfahrzeug gekennzeichnet. Kein Roter Halbmond, keine Rotes Kreuz, schlicht und ergreifend: nix! Nach den R.o.E. gilt dieses Fahrzeug damit automatisch  als Feindkontakt und nicht als neutraler Helfer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*@all: Bitte versucht, beim Grundthema zu bleiben. Allein die Fehler in diversen hier angeführten Beispielen könnte man als Grundlage für ein Dutzend mehrseitiger Threads nehmen, von der Aussage der verbleibenden mal ganz zu schweigen. Hier gehts ums große&ganze.*




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr darüber? Menschheit Top oder Flop?



Das hängt stark vom Maßstab ab - und bei einer so grundlegenden Frage ist der keineswegs selbstverständlich.
Keine andere bekannte Art konnte sich aus eigener Kraft soweit ausbreiten, wie Homo sapiens  (aber eine ganze Menge dank seiner Hilfe...)
Keine andere bekannte Art hat hier eigenes Schicksaal so sehr unter Kontrolle, wie H.s. 
Keine andere bekannte Art ist in der Lage, soviele Ressourcen für ihre Weiterentwicklung aufzuwenden 
und keine andere Art ist überhaupt in der Lage, ihre Interaktionen mit der Umwelt 
aber auch innerhalb der Art in so wenigen Generationen so grundlegend zu verändern. 
Nach dem einzigen Maßstab, der sich auf diesem Planeten als Selbstzweck etabliert hat -Evolutionäre Fitness- ist ein gewisser missgebildeter Affe DAS Erfolgsmodell schlecht hin.

Dass die Menschheit auf der anderen Seite Schäden verursacht die weit über die jeder anderen Spezies reichen und höchstens mit einem Asteroideneinschlag zu vergleichen wären, dass er mehr gegen seine eigene Regeln verstößt, als sich daran zu halten, dass er mindestens soviele Ressourcen auf Projekte verschwendet, die ihm unterm Strich schaden, wie auf welche, die ihn weiterbringen - ist das schlecht?
Nach den Maßstäben all seiner Opfer vermutlich schon. Nach seinen eigenen auch. 
(aber zählt das?)




Squatrat schrieb:


> Wir sind mehr oder weniger das Höchstenwickelte Wesen in der uns bekannten Welt.



Wir definieren uns als höchstenwickelt. Ggf. machen Ameisen das gleiche.



> Und haben Dinge verstanden die vorher vielleicht noch kein anderes Lebewesen verstanden hat.



Ist es eine Leistung, Dinge zu verstehen, die andere ggf. gar nicht des verstehens als würdig befinden?
Viele Leute haben kein Problem damit, nicht zu verstehen, wie man einen Brunnen gräbt (d.h. so, dass man nicht in einem Erdloch verschüttet endet) und fühlen sich trotzdem meilenweit über Personen, die das hinbekommen.




WhackShit007 schrieb:


> wie jeder fremde organismus der in einen lebensraum vordringt der eigentlich nicht für ihn vorgesehen war, richtet auch der mensch erheblichen schaden an. es ist aber nicht seine eigene schuld dass er ein gottloses wesen ist. niemand kann etwas für seine bloße existenz. es bleibt also nur zu hoffen dass mit der zeit der mensch sich endlich in diesen lebensraum integriert statt nur aus ihm zu schöpfen. wie und wann dass geschieht steht in den sternen...



Der Mensch kann sich nicht mehr in die Lebensräume integrieren, in die er eingedrungen ist. Sein Einfluss erreicht mitlerweile den gesamten Planeten, es gibt keine ursprünglichen Lebensräume mehr. Es besteht höchstens noch die Hoffnung, dass er die Veränderungen in einigen Lebensräumen nicht ganz so weit treibt, wie z.B. in Europa, Asien, Nordamerika und Zentralafrika (merke: Viel bleibt nicht übrig), so dass vielleicht ein paar der ursprünglichen Bewohner überleben können.



> schlimm sind gerade auch die falschen samarither welche sich als umweltschützer oder besonders gemeinnützig bezeichnen(greenpeace, unicef, e.c.) aber eigentlich nur irgendwas vorgaukeln um die wahren mächtigen dahinter zu schützen. es sind wohl nur wenige aber mächtige menschen die diesen planeten in bestem wissen zerstören. otto normal schreibe ich da keine große schuld zu ( außer an fehlendem wissen) da wie man auch an deutschland sieht die leute viel spenden um tatsächlich irgendwelche verbesserung zu sehen. leider ist es damit allein aber nicht getan.



"fehlendes Wissen" kann wohl kein Mitglied der modernen Informationsgesellschaft vorschieben - aber der Rest in vielen Fällen auch nicht. Das Verschmutzung oder großflächige Umgestaltung der Landschaft eine Konsequenz hat, ist sehr leicht zu erfassen und quasi alle, die Zugang zu komplexeren Techniken haben, haben auch Zugang zu Informationen darüber. Wer aus Unwissen einen Fehler macht, ist dieses Unwissens schuldig ("was wohl mit dem Typen da vorn passiert, wenn ich hier an diesem Abzug ziehe?").
Im übrigen beschränkt z.B. gerade Greenpeace darauf, die Leute auf dieses Informationsdefizit aufmerksam zu machen ("schützen" tun die selbst höchstens mal eine vernachlässigbare Zahl an Wahlen), wärend UNICEF ein Versuch von Leuten ist, die sich informiert haben, wenigstens ein paar der Fehler zu korrigieren, die die Masse an Idioten macht.




Nuklon schrieb:


> Die innovative Forschung verlagert sich gerade vom Militär auf den zivilen Sektor.



Tut sie das?
Wieso sparte dann z.B. die (zweit)größte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt im letzten Jahrzehnt einiges in der Forschung ein, wärend das Militärbudget stetig neue Rekorde erreichte?
So oder so: Schon heute herrscht eine enorme Diskrepanz zwischen dem, was die Forschung weiß bzw. dem, was die Technik kann und dem, was die Menschen berücksichtigen bzw. nutzen - womit wir wieder beim selbstverschuldeten Informationsdefizit von oben wären.



> Aber Fortschritt muss man sehen wollen.



Oft genug bedeutet das, dass man sein Ziel am Ende einer zufällig und unkontrolliert eingeschlagenen Richtung sehen soll.



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Sollen wir Ruyven's Profilbild ernst nehmen? "Save the Planet kill yourself!"



Es ist als Denkanstoß gedacht, wenn auch eher bezüglich der Frage "wieso besteht da eine Verbindung?" denn bezüglich der Frage "soll ich?"


*[offtopic]*


Spoiler






mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich ruyven?


Der sollte eigentlich an seiner Diplomarbeit arbeiten, da kann es vorkommen, dass mal mehr als zwei Stunden braucht, um in einem neuen Thread aufzutauchen.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Auch die Öko Freaks schaden der Umwelt, einmal deswegen, wenn sie z.B. den Abtransport von  AtomMüll verhinder wollen in dem sie sich auf die Schienen legen, weil dadurch z.B. die Polizei mit Fahrzeugen anrücken muss, die die Umwelt mit CO² verseucht.


Die Atomkraftgegner (keineswegs gleichbedeutend mit "Ökofreaks", auch wenn letztere in Deutschland! meist Atomkraftgegner sind), die Atomtransporte blockieren, wollen zum einen Aufmerksamkeit auf die Problematik lenken, zum anderen verfolgen sie aber das Ziel, die Transporte so teuer zu machen, dass selbst ohne weiteres nachdenken (s.o. ...) den Politikern klar wird, dass Atomkraft für diese Bevölkerung unrentabel ist.


> Es ist unmöglich die Umwelt nicht zu verschmutzen, man kann es höchstens einschränken, leider -.-


Es ist möglich, keine Verschmutzungen zu hinterlassen, die länger bestehen, als der Mensch, der sie verursacht hat.



nyso schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel, bzw. der Auslöser CO2 ist klar widerlegt, ohne wenn und aber
> Hier gibt es z.B. eine sehr interessante Dokumentation: WD Bundestag: Geo- und Climate Engineering | Infokrieger-News
> Guck dir einfach mal das Video an, ca. 50 Minuten lang.


Zu deiner Behauptung gibt es viele "interessante Dokumentationen" und noch mehr Internetseiten -blogs,..., aber merkwürdigerweise gibt es "wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen" ~ausschließlich mit gegenteiliger Aussage (wenn denn überhaupt eine zu dieser Frage gemacht wird).



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Raubbau am Regenwald hat massiv abgenommen.


Und wer er weiter so abnimmt, dann sind wir ein paar Jahrzehnte nach der Rodung des letzten m² bei "0ha/a"...


> Tierarten, die fast ausgestorben waren, kehren zahlreich nach Europa und co zurück.


Tierarten, die in West- und Mitteleuropa ausgerottet wurden, wandern aus Osteuropa nach Mitteleuropa. Das ist n bissl was anderes. Diverse Rote Listen dagegen werden länger und länger und wenn sie eine Art verlässt, dann überwiegend in Richtung "ausgestorben".


> Immer mehr Länder wollen ihren Schadstoffausstoß verringern.


Immer mehr Länder behaupten, sie wollen ihren Schadstoffausstoß verringern. Aber selbst die, die es seit 20 Jahren behaupten, wären froh, wenn sie auf ±0 kämen.


> Es werden Pläne für die Abschaltung der AKWs gemacht und vieles mehr.


Es werden Pläne gemacht, es Verträge unterzeichnet, es werden Gesetze verabschiedet - und dann werden Verträge umgangen und Gesetze von der nächsten Bundesregierung außer Kraft gesetzt.



nyso schrieb:


> Im nahen Osten steht innerhalb der nächsten 3-6 Monate ein Krieg bevor, der den 3. WK auslösen kann, soviel zum weg hinaus.


Diese Aussage war die meiste Zeit, die seit dem letzten WK vergangen ist, aus über gültig.


> Ist es dir entgangen, das unsere tolle Regierung gerade die Laufzeitverlängerung gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung durchgebracht hat? Oder das Weltweit hunderte AKWs gebaut werden?


Übrigens teilweise mit Geld, dass unsere ""wir-müssen-so-dringend-sparen-das-selbst-die-ärztliche-Versorgung-dran-ist""-Regierung gerne zur Verfügung stellt, wohlwissend, dass die letzte Unterstützung dieser Art ein riesen Verlustgeschäft war.



nyso schrieb:


> Es ist nicht plötzlich in, aber durch das Internet wird es überhaupt erst bekannt! Es gibt jetzt die Möglichkeit, das aus wirklich unabhängigen Quellen zu erfahren, darüber zu diskutieren.


Leider sind 99,99% der Internetnutzer nicht in der Lage, unabhängige von voreingenommen Quellen zu unterscheiden, was -bei der hohen Zahl an Quellen im Internet- unterm Strich fast soviel Schaden wie Nutzen mit sich bringt.


> Die Blogs ermöglichen das alles erst, und immer mehr Leute wachen auf.


Und die meisten davon in einer Welt, die nicht "Realität" heißt.

Beispiel:


WhackShit007 schrieb:


> fast alle artikel(bei ASR) nennen ihre quellen/youtube-videos u.s.w. die informationen sind also meistens unabstreitbar


Ich fürchte, ich sag dir was neues, aber "youtube-videos" sind in aller Regel keine Primärquelle für unabstreitbare Informationen.


> im großen und ganzen kommen so aber Informationen an eine breite öffentlichkeit von denen manchmal sogar mainstream-medien abkupfern.


Jo. Leider kommen dabei dann aber auch so Dinge wie erfolgreiche Kreationismusbewegungen oder 99% aller "Klimaskeptiker" bei raus. Ohne an dieser Stelle auf die Argumente als solche eingehen zu wollen: Anfang dieses Jahrtausends hat eine Studie in den Medien eine ~50:50 Quote zwischen Berichten gefunden, denen zu Folge der Klimawandel anthropogen verursacht ist und Berichten, denen zu Folge er natürlich wäre. Der Stand in der Wissenschaft war im gleichen Zeitraum iirc 461:0 (keine Garantie für die 461, aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen merke ich mir manchmal unwichtige Zahlen). D.h. unter fast 500 Untersuchungen von Leuten, die es zumindest wissen sollten, fand sich nicht ein einziges Mal eine Grundlage für die Behauptungen, die 50% aller Journalisten als "Fakt" verbreiteten.
Da wärs mir ehrlich gesagt lieber, wenn die Medien sich nicht auf das Inet beziehen würden.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nein, ich mach es mir nicht zu leicht, ich beziehe meine Informationen aber lieber von ungefilterten Quellen, ohne eine Färbung in die eine oder andere Richtung (z.B. Wikileaks).


Es gibt wohl kaum ein besseres Gegenbeispiel für den Begriff "ungefilterte Quelle", als "Wikileaks". Sämtliche Informationen, die du da findest, stehen dort, weil irgend jemand irgendetwas damit erreichen will. Eine Berücksichtigung aller Sichtweisen und Aspekte (=eine ungefilterte Präsentation aller Informationen) ist auf dieser Grundlage unmöglich.



nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, Raubtiere töten nicht wahllos, sondern nur die schwachen, kranken, verletzten. Damit sind sie ein wichtiger Teil des natürlichen Gleichgewichtes.


Sie töten diejenigen, die es nicht schaffen, sie zu entkommen. Teil des natürlichen Gleichgewichtes sind sie auch nur deswegen, weil alle Ökosysteme, in denen das Verhalten von Raubtieren nicht in einem Gleichgewicht endete, ausgestorben sind. (vergl. Ökosystem "Erde wie wir sie kennen" und Raubtier "Mensch", extrapoliere)
In vielen Fällen ist dieses Gleichgewicht auch hochdynamisch und eher von rapiden Wechseln denn Stabilität geprägt.


> Nur der Mensch stellt sich über diesen Kreislauf, und zerstört damit den Kreislauf und sich selbst.


Es gibt nicht "den Kreislauf", über den man sich stellen könnte. Es gibt nur die Natur, in der jeder alles zu nutzen versucht, dem er habhaft werden kann. Das aktuelle Ungleichgewicht besteht darin, dass der Mensch sich in sehr kurzer Zeit Möglichkeiten geschaffen hat, alles zu nutzen, aber noch niemand wirklich in der Lage ist, seinerseits den Menschen auszubeuten. (was sich vermutlich auch nicht ändern wird, bevor selbiger seine eigene Lebensgrundlage restlos vernichtet hat)



nyso schrieb:


> Trotzdem töten die Tiere nur das, was sie brauchen, und nicht aus Spaß.
> Menschen sind da anders, sie töten mehr als sie brauchen und aus Spaß.


Töten aus Spaß ist afaik bei Katzen bekannt, für Delphine ist es definitiv nachgewiesen. (genauso wie Vergewaltigugnen, die es sonst übrigens auch noch bei Menschenaffen gibt, welche auch Kämpfe zwischen Gruppe -also Krieg- kennen. So als Denkanstoß bezüglich der Frage "Durch was zeichnen sich sogenannte "intelligente" Lebewesen aus?")


*[/offtopic]*


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. September 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Nicht das schwachsinnige Video wieder: gegenstimme.net - Inkompetenz oder blanke Lüge?



ein video in welchem unschuldige menschen zu tode kommen während die schuldigen auch noch verächtlich darüber lachen, als "schwachsinnig" abzutun erfordert schon einen gewissen grad an abgestumpftheit den ich so nicht hervorbringen kann. zudem bezieht sich dein link auf einen artikel auf frontal21 der möglicherweise dass originalvideo geschnitten hat. du willst also alternative medien durch die fehler von mainstream-medien schlecht machen was ich ebenfalls für falsch halte.



nyso schrieb:


> Trotzdem töten die Tiere nur das, was sie brauchen, und nicht aus Spaß.
> 
> Menschen sind da anders, sie töten mehr als sie brauchen und aus Spaß.



ich glaube der einzigste unterschied zwischen dem menschen und einem gewöhnlichen raubtier ist nur dass der mensch die weitaus gefährlichere waffe hat. nähmlich einen messerscharfen verstand den er gegen seine feinde einsetzen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann sich nicht mehr in die Lebensräume integrieren, in die  er eingedrungen ist. Sein Einfluss erreicht mitlerweile den gesamten  Planeten, es gibt keine ursprünglichen Lebensräume mehr. Es besteht  höchstens noch die Hoffnung, dass er die Veränderungen in einigen  Lebensräumen nicht ganz so weit treibt, wie z.B. in Europa, Asien,  Nordamerika und Zentralafrika (merke: Viel bleibt nicht übrig), so dass  vielleicht ein paar der ursprünglichen Bewohner überleben können.



gut! dann sollte er sich aber wenigstens seiner macht bewusst werden und  aktiv handeln um schlimmeres zu verhindern und möglicherweise neue  lebensräume zu schaffen! in dubai versenken sie ausgemusterte busse im  meer. damit schaffen sie neuartige lebensräume für korallen und fische.  so in der art sollte der mensch weiterhin handeln m.M.n. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im übrigen beschränkt z.B. gerade Greenpeace darauf, die Leute auf  dieses Informationsdefizit aufmerksam zu machen ("schützen" tun die  selbst höchstens mal eine vernachlässigbare Zahl an Wahlen), wärend  UNICEF ein Versuch von Leuten ist, die sich informiert haben, wenigstens  ein paar der Fehler zu korrigieren, die die Masse an Idioten macht.



viele angeblich gemeinnützige stiftungen werden von rockefellers und co  betrieben und vetreten hauptsächlich industrielle sowie public  relations- aufgaben und interessen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ich fürchte, ich sag dir was neues, aber "youtube-videos" sind in aller  Regel keine Primärquelle für unabstreitbare Informationen.
> 
> ...



youtube-videos sind keine primärquelle? wenn sie aber original  ausschnitte aus nachrichtensendungen aus aller welt sind dann finde ich  hat dass ungefähr die gleiche seriösität wie wenn man selbst den  fernseher einschaltet. dass nicht jedes YT-video welches auf diesem portal zu  finden ist nur und ausschließlich die wahrheit zu berichten weiß, ist mir  natürlich klar!

wo auch immer du dieses "461:0"-Argument her hast, es wirkt auf mich wie  kalter kaffee! du willst also sagen dass kein wissenschaftler mehr die  these vertritt dass die klimaerwärmung ein schwindel ist sondern nur  noch journalisten? nun ja, dass ist falsch!

Ich finde übrigens nicht unbedingt das dass alles offtopic ist denn es steht ja in nem gewissen zusammenhang. also ich denke die frage nach dem überleben des planeten und der menschheit wird sich entscheiden an folgenden punkten:

- wird der mensch seine eigene population eindämmen? wenn ja wie?(aufklärung, ein-kind-politik, genozid...)

- wird der mensch ein wertgefühl für sein umfeld entwickeln und es daraufhin schützen?

- würde der mensch es zur not einsehen sich nicht mithilfe der modernsten technik selbst zu zerstören?

wenn darauf endlich antworten gefunden sind sehe ich eine rosige zukunft in harmonie und bunten regenbögen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*@all: Bitte versucht, beim Grundthema zu bleiben. Allein die Fehler in diversen hier angeführten Beispielen könnte man als Grundlage für ein Dutzend mehrseitiger Threads nehmen, von der Aussage der verbleibenden mal ganz zu schweigen. Hier gehts ums große&ganze.*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> viele angeblich gemeinnützige stiftungen werden von rockefellers und co  betrieben und vetreten hauptsächlich industrielle sowie public  relations- aufgaben und interessen.



"Stiftungen" setzten nun einmal vorraus, dass jemand Geld hat, das er stiften kann. Wenn sie was erreichen wollen, benötigen sie nicht selten zusätzlich jemanden, der sehr gute Kontakte in die Welt der vermögenden (=kann für Geldnachschub sorgen) und die Politik (=kann Einfluss ausüben) hat. Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass die Stiftungen, von denen man etwas merkt, Kontakte zu ""rockefeller und co"" haben. Sehr viele davon betreiben aber keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Industrie, selbst große Sponsoren erscheinen oft weder bei Aktivitäten der Stiftung noch in Berichterstattungen über diese.
Imho einer der wenigen Punkte, an dem der Kapitalismus etwas hervorgebracht hat, das einfach nur gut für die Leute ist. (ob so gut-wie-möglich ist ein anderes Thema, dass diesen Rahmen sprengen würde)




> youtube-videos sind keine primärquelle? wenn sie aber original  ausschnitte aus nachrichtensendungen aus aller welt sind dann finde ich  hat dass ungefähr die gleiche seriösität wie wenn man selbst den  fernseher einschaltet.



Das ist durchaus der Fall. Aber auch Nachrichtensendungen sind keine Primärquelle und wie jeder leicht mit einem Blick in die deutsche Medienlandschaft feststellen kann: In der Mehrheit sind sie auch nicht wirklich das, was man als "seriös", "zuverlässig" und "an der Wahrheit interessiert" bezeichnen würde. "Blutdürstig" und "sensationsgeil" fallen einem bei "RTL II News"&Co eher ein. Und selbst öffentlich rechtliche Nachrichtenformate, die gemeinhin noch als am hochwertigsten gelten, suhlen sich bekanntermaßen (Killerspiele@frontal21) gerne mal im Dreck. Das ist im Ausland nicht anders, eher im Gegenteil - entsprechend vorsichtig und kritisch muss man selbst bei solchen Videos sein. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber noch nie jemanden eine Nachrichtensendung auf YT verlinken sehen, um seine Stellung zu untermauern. In der Regel wird auf Sendungen verwiesen, von denen Michael Moore was lernen könnte und für die sich ein BILD-Redakteur schämen würde.



> Ich finde übrigens nicht unbedingt das dass alles offtopic ist denn es steht ja in nem gewissen zusammenhang.



Wenn man nach wortwörtlich allem fragt, steht auch alles in einem Zusammenhang. Ich denke, aber du stimmst mir zu, dass eine Diskussion z.B. über Klimaerwärmung, Atomenergie, Entwicklungshilfe, Kriminalitätsraten, Medien, das Internet, die US Armee, Palästinakonflikt, Kapitalismus, Globalisierung und Mikrowellenpopcorn (um nur einige der naheliegenderen Aspekte zu nennen) eher die Größenordnung "4 Foren" denn "ein Thread" hat, erst recht, wenn kein einziges dieser Themen die Antwort auf die Frage am Anfang dieses Threads ist.



> also ich denke die frage nach dem überleben des planeten und der menschheit wird sich entscheiden an folgenden punkten:



Nette Liste. my2cents:



> - wird der mensch seine eigene population eindämmen? wenn ja wie?(aufklärung, ein-kind-politik, genozid...)



Wird er. Zu spät. Im Rahmen von Ressourcenkämpfen und zusammenbrechender Sozialsysteme nachdem Ressourcenverbrauch, Klimawandel und Umweltzerstörung eine drastische Verschlechterung der Lebensbedingungen auslösen.



> - wird der mensch ein wertgefühl für sein umfeld entwickeln und es daraufhin schützen?



Ersteres nur im Rahmen von $$$, letzteres nicht.



> - würde der mensch es zur not einsehen sich nicht mithilfe der modernsten technik selbst zu zerstören?



Von der Mehrheit der Menschen erwarte ich, dass sie diese Frage durch "er oder ich?" ersetzen, damit deinen zweiten Punkt umgehen und zu ersterem kommen.



> wenn darauf endlich antworten gefunden sind sehe ich eine rosige zukunft in harmonie und bunten regenbögen!



Wenn es das Gegenteil meiner Antworten wäre: Jup.
Aber als bekennender "Pessimist" (von Leuten ohne ungerechtfertigtem Optimismus als "Realist" bezeichnet und nie enttäuscht, höchstens positiv überrascht) kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen (auch wenn meine Aktivität hier im Forum versucht, zur Besserung beizutragen). Einhornsteak irgendwer?


offtopic:


Spoiler






WhackShit007 schrieb:


> gut! dann sollte er sich aber wenigstens seiner macht bewusst werden und  aktiv handeln um schlimmeres zu verhindern und möglicherweise neue  lebensräume zu schaffen! in dubai versenken sie ausgemusterte busse im  meer. damit schaffen sie neuartige lebensräume für korallen und fische.  so in der art sollte der mensch weiterhin handeln m.M.n.



Künstliche Riffe werden weltweit an vielen Stellen geschaffen - aber nicht der Natur zuliebe, sondern weil sich mit Tauchtourismus richtig viel Geld verdienen lässt und sie, richtig implementiert, einen guten Küstenschutz darstellen, was in Zeiten steigender Meeresspiegel ebenfalls Gold wert ist. So ganz nebenbei kann man auch seinen Schrott entsorgen. "Neue Lebensräume" entstehen so übrigens nicht - es wird nur der Lebensraum "Sandboden" umgewandelt, nach Definition des Menschen ein Fortschritt. (objektiv kann man zumindest sagen, dass Hardsubstrat im Meer vergleichsweise selten ist, man also die Sorte Lebensraum unterstützt, die eher bedroht ist)
Im Falle Dubais muss zudem ganz klar sagen: Ehe die Schäden, die ihre Bauprojekte verursachen, mit versenkten Bussen kompensiert haben, gibt es weltweit keinen ÖPNV mehr



> wo auch immer du dieses "461:0"-Argument her hast, es wirkt auf mich wie  kalter kaffee!


Ich beiß mir bis heute in der Arsch, dass mir den Artikel nicht notiert habe. Leider ist "global change" kein wirklich guter Begriff, um die Suche einzugrenzen.
Und ja: Wenn ich ältere Studien zitiere, die ihrerseits noch ältere Studien untersuchen, dann ist das kalter Kaffee. Bekanntermaßen war früher alles kälter.



> du willst also sagen dass kein wissenschaftler mehr die  these vertritt dass die klimaerwärmung ein schwindel ist sondern nur  noch journalisten? nun ja, dass ist falsch!



Ich sagte damit, dass (quasi?) kein Wissenschaftler mehr Untersuchungsergebnisse veröffentlicht, die besagen, dass die Klimaerwärmung nicht von Menschen verursacht ist.
Das kein Wissenschaftler mehr Untersuchungsergebnisse veröffentlicht, die bestreiten, dass es einen Klimawandel gibt, hätte ich aber vermutlich mit gleicher Sicherheit sagen können - denn das ist ebenfalls Fakt.

Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht Wissenschaftler gibt, die die These vertreten, dass die Klimaerwärmung Schwindel ist. Offensichtlich ist diese These für einige Menschen glaubwürdig und ein warum sollten nicht auch z.B. Anglizisten sie glauben? "Wissenschaftler" zu sein schützt einen nicht vor Irrtümern. Es scheint auch kein Problem zu sein, einen "Prof. ..." vor die Kamera zu bekommen, der die Evolutionstheorie als totalen Blödsinn und Gott als Selbstverständlichkeit ansieht. Nur ist der dann nicht Biologe - und es würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn es eine nenneswerte Anzahl von Wissenschaftleren gibt, deren Fachgebiet die aktuelle Klimaentwicklung ist und die anzweifeln, dass es eine Erwärmung gibt.

Um genau zu sein: Das einzige, was ich in den letzten Jahren an Fakten gehört habe (und auch das wurde immer weniger), sah die Klimaerwärmung als Fakt an und betraf weitere Effekte, die das Klima beeinflussen und die in aller Regel einen kleineren Effekt hatten, als der der dem Menschen zugeschrieben werden. Selektive Darstellung derartiger Ergebnisse wird von Journalisten (oder solchen, die meinen, welche zu sein) und Youtube-Filmchen-Bastler dann auch gerne verwendet, um die derzeitige Klimaentwickung als etwas natürliches darzustellen.

Die Mehrheit der Untersuchungen geht aber längst nur noch den Fragen nach den zu erwartenden Ausmaßen, möglichen Auswirkungen und Gegenmaßnahmen nach. (Letzteres auch eher selten, muss auch ein deprimierendes Thema sein)


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Snapshot vom Video bei 3:42, da ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass es sich bei dem rot eingekreisten Objekt um ein Gewehr handelt, aufgrund der Magazin-Form aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine AK47.



Schön das Bilder eben doch lügen können!

Beide Typen tragen etwas, der linke und der rechte. Kurz nach deinem Snapshot drückt der linke dem rechten seinen Gegenstand in die Hand. Der fummelt dann dran rum und hat plötzlich EINEN etwa 1,5m hohen Gegenstand in der Hand.

Interessante AK47




> Auch die Person,die links von ihm läuft trägt ein Gewehr bei sich. Das ist ganz klar erkennbar. Da die beiden Journalisten ihre Kameras hinter der Schulter trugen (wie man es üblicherweise mit Gewehren macht) und nicht vor der Brust (wie man es normalerweise mit Kameras macht) vermuteten die Kampfpiloten, dass es sich bei den Kameras ebenfalls um Gewehre handelt. Leider ein fataler Irrtum, aber mit gezieltem Mord oder gar Kriegsverbrechen hat das alles trotzdem nichts zu tun. Es war einfach ein Unglück.


Du hast offenbar keine Ahnung von Cameras
Weißt du wie schwer eine professionelle Cam mit riesen Objektiv ist? Die trägt kein Fotograf um den Hals, sondern jeder um die Schulter.




> Und genau das Unterscheidet nunmal den Menschen von den Tieren. Der Mensch tut Dinge auch ohne grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit, einfach weil es ihm spaß macht. Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich.


Es ist nicht verwerflich, ohne Notwendigkeit zu morden??? Interessante Moral



> Das einzig verwerfliche ist, wie in vielen Regionen der Welt das Schlachtvieh gehalten und getötet wird.


Vielen Regionen? WELTWEIT, damit ihr ***** Fleischfresser eure Gaumenfreuden habt, Pfui Daibel!



> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich z.B. schon lange vor dem Verbot von Käfighaltung von Hühnern dafür entschieden nur Eier von freilandgehaltenen Hühnern zu kaufen. Aber ich würde trotzdem nie auf die Idee kommen, keine Eier mehr zu konsumieren nur weil es Idioten gibt, die die armen Hühner in Legebatterien und ekelhaftesten Umständen halten.


Klar, den Hühnern in Freilandhaltung geht es ja auch total gut
Unnötige Tierquälerei ist es trotzdem, ob nur Käfig, Boden oder Freilandhaltung.



> Aber das Verbot der Käfighaltung in Deutschland zeigt mir doch z.B., dass wir uns da auf dem richtigen Weg befinden, und solche Missstände nach und nach versuchen abzuschaffen.


Wenns mal so wäre wärs schön.

Und um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen. Ein Zitat, müsste ich raussuchen von wem das ist:
Solange es Schlachthöfe gibt, wird es Schlachtfelder geben.

Der moderne Mensch macht fast alles falsch, und kaum was richtig. Damit eindeutig Flop!
Alleine die Tatsache, wie wir die Tiere behandeln ist Flop.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. September 2010)

> WELTWEIT, damit ihr ***** Fleischfresser eure Gaumenfreuden habt, Pfui Daibel!


Mit solchen Aussagen stellst du dich und deine Argumentation nur selbst ins Abseits. Ich akzeptiere deinen Lebensstil, dann kann ich auch das gleiche von dir erwarten. Und nein, ich bin kein Fleischfresser, sondern ein Fleischesser. Ich benutze dazu in der Regel ganz gesittet Messer und Gabel.

Meiner Meinung nach haben persönliche Anfeindungen hier aber sowieso nichts zu suchen, und diese leidigen Missionierungsversuche von Vegetariern/Veganern schon gar nicht, das ist nun wirklich off Topic. Wenn du mit mir weiter über dieses Thema diskutieren möchtest kannst du mir gern ne PN schicken.

@Topic:

Ich halte den Menschen nach wie vor nicht für grundsätzlich schlecht. Er hat sich seine Probleme durch seine explosionsartige Vermehrung zusammen mit dem immensen Bedarfsanstieg nur leider in viel zu großem Ausmaß selbst gemacht. Es ist nun an den kommenden Generationen (auch meine mit eingeschlossen) dieser Probleme Herr zu werden. Imho wird auf diesen Gebieten auch zunehmend gearbeitet, klar, man könnte noch mehr tun, aber solang es sich finanziell nicht lohnt finden sich dafür nunmal keine Investoren. Wo es sich lohnt wird schon viel gemacht.


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass die Stiftungen, von denen man etwas merkt, Kontakte zu ""rockefeller und co"" haben. Sehr viele davon betreiben aber keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Industrie, selbst große Sponsoren erscheinen oft weder bei Aktivitäten der Stiftung noch in Berichterstattungen über diese.



diese industriellen interessenten werden natürlich einen teufel tun in den vordergrund zu rücken, sodass für jedermann ihr m.M.n. gewaltiger Einfluß zum Vorschein kommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Mehrheit sind sie auch nicht wirklich das, was man als "seriös", "zuverlässig" und "an der Wahrheit interessiert" bezeichnen würde. "Blutdürstig" und "sensationsgeil" fallen einem bei "RTL II News"&Co eher ein. Und selbst öffentlich rechtliche Nachrichtenformate, die gemeinhin noch als am hochwertigsten gelten, suhlen sich bekanntermaßen (Killerspiele@frontal21) gerne mal im Dreck.



Über die Qualität vom TV brauchen wir uns hier nicht zu streiten. Die ist vermutlich überall auf der Welt stark schwankend mit teilweise bösartigen Auswüchsen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist im Ausland nicht anders, eher im Gegenteil - entsprechend vorsichtig und kritisch muss man selbst bei solchen Videos sein. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber noch nie jemanden eine Nachrichtensendung auf YT verlinken sehen, um seine Stellung zu untermauern. In der Regel wird auf Sendungen verwiesen, von denen Michael Moore was lernen könnte und für die sich ein BILD-Redakteur schämen würde.



ASR verlinkt eben doch oft auf Börsenberichte aus dem amerikanischen TV z.B.

Bei allen Vorhandenem Meinungsaustausch im Internet mit all seinen Höhen und Tiefen seh ich doch zumindest einen Grundpfeiler der Demokratie: nähmlich freie Meinungsäußerung. Nicht selten können solche Disskusionen oder selbstgemachte YT-Videos eben doch lehrreich sein.(man muss ja nicht sofort alles glauben. man kann ja selbst bestimmte sachen nachprüfen wenn sie einem zu abstrakt erscheinen.) m.M.n.!

n


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hornsteak irgendwer
> Im Falle Dubais muss zudem ganz klar sagen: Ehe die Schäden, die ihre Bauprojekte verursachen, mit versenkten Bussen kompensiert haben, gibt es weltweit keinen ÖPNV mehr



was den groß für schäden? da ist doch kaum natur außer wüste!?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sagte damit, dass (quasi?) kein Wissenschaftler mehr Untersuchungsergebnisse veröffentlicht, die besagen, dass die Klimaerwärmung nicht von Menschen verursacht ist.
> Das kein Wissenschaftler mehr Untersuchungsergebnisse veröffentlicht, die bestreiten, dass es einen Klimawandel gibt, hätte ich aber vermutlich mit gleicher Sicherheit sagen können - denn das ist ebenfalls Fakt.



1. neue ergebnisse vorzulegen fällt auch schwer, da die meisten fakten diesbezüglich ja zur auswertung fertig- bereits auf dem tisch liegen. offenbar findet sich da nur mehr interpretationsspielraum als vor allem von den befürwortern der antrophogenen treibhauseffekt- theorie zuerst angenommen, was im nachhinein von selbigen aber kaum einer mehr wahrhaben möchte.

2. Dass ist korrekt! Es herscht ein großer Konsens darüber das ein klimawandel stattfindet. die meinungen gehen aber außeinander ob es jetzt wärmer oder kälter wird und warum überhaupt. 

Back@Topic:

auch wenn ruyven dass zum Beispiel alles etwas pessimistischer sieht als ich, so glaube ich doch dass die menschheit nicht von natur aus bösartig ist. ich denke die masse der menschen wird von einer minderheit aus egoistischen antriebsgründen dahin gelenkt. mit viel hoffnung etwas glück und nem funken verstand könnte sich in zukunft aber eben doch noch alles zum guten richten. von daher, ganz klar: Die menschheit ist Top!


----------



## mixxed_up (19. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und genau das Unterscheidet nunmal den Menschen von den Tieren. Der Mensch tut Dinge auch ohne grundsätzliche Notwendigkeit, einfach weil es ihm spaß macht. Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich.



Also ist es deiner Meinung nach kein bisschen Verwerflich, ein Tier ohne große Notwendingkeit zu töten, es seinem einzigen Leben zu berauben, als wenn man eine Kerze auspustet? Wenn du das meinst, dann fehlen mir an dieser Stelle wirklich die Worte ...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das einzig verwerfliche ist, wie in vielen Regionen der Welt das Schlachtvieh gehalten und getötet wird.



Nein, das ist eindeutig nicht das einzige, was schlimm ist an der ganzen Sache. Natürlich ist das in erster Linie schlimm, aber es ist noch viel schlimmer, was der Mensch aus dem Privileg, viel Fleisch essen zu können macht. Es wird ja gerne als Argument genommen, dass man jeden Tag Fleisch essen muss, um nicht irgendwann umzufallen oder sowas.

Aber früher gab es nur am Wochende Fleisch, *wenn überhaupt*. Die Menschen mussten sehr viel größere Arbeit jeden Tag verrichten, als wir in einer ganzen Woche. Und sie lebten ihr Leben.

In fast allem, was man fertig im Supermarkt kaufen kann, ist Fleisch. In fast allem, was man zu Hause kocht, ist Fleisch. Wir essen es, weil es uns schmeckt, und dabei denken wir kaum daran, dass jeden tausende Leben erlischen, damit wir essen können. Aber wir müssen das gar nicht, am Wochenende reicht vollkommen, das hat schon die Vergangenheit gezeigt.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich z.B. schon lange vor dem Verbot von Käfighaltung von Hühnern dafür entschieden nur Eier von freilandgehaltenen Hühnern zu kaufen.




Das ist doch gut.




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Aber das Verbot der Käfighaltung in Deutschland zeigt mir doch z.B., dass wir uns da auf dem richtigen Weg befinden, und solche Missstände nach und nach versuchen abzuschaffen.



 Sehr richtig, aber leider ist das nicht überall der Fall.

Doch auch die Kleingruppenhaltung, die jetzt die Käfighaltung ersetzt, wird von Tierschützern stark kritisiert. Die Tiere haben im Endeffekt nicht mehr Platz. es herrschen ähnlich schlimme Bedingungen.


----------



## fuddles (20. September 2010)

Passend zum Thema empfehle ich meinen Lieblingsfilm: Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde ? Wikipedia

YouTube - Nausciaa of the Vally of the Wind "Trailer" (Summaryish)

Etwas anderes erwarte ich für die Zukunft nicht mehr.
Nicht solange die Menschheit existiert.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (20. September 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> auch wenn ruyven dass zum Beispiel alles etwas pessimistischer sieht als ich, so glaube ich doch dass die menschheit nicht von natur aus bösartig ist. ich denke die masse der menschen wird von einer minderheit aus egoistischen antriebsgründen dahin gelenkt. mit viel hoffnung etwas glück und nem funken verstand könnte sich in zukunft aber eben doch noch alles zum guten richten. von daher, ganz klar: Die menschheit ist Top!


Neid, Wut, Gier, Egoismus bzw. unsere ganzen negativen Gefühle sind der Grund warum der Mensch sich zu echt grausamen Taten hinreißen lässt. Ob diese Gefühle nun selbsterhaltungstrieb oder einfach nur blanke bosheit sind, darüber könnte man bis in alle ewigkeit diskutieren. Fakt ist der Mensch kann extrem grausam sein zu anderen Lebewesen, zu seines gleichen, und zu unserem Planeten bzw. der Natur. Aber kann man nicht alle Menschen über einen Kamm scheren z.b. gibt auch Menschen die sich freiwillig für ihre Mitmenschen, Tiere, und die erhaltung der Natur einsetzten. Der Mensch hat die Intelligenz und die Mittel die Welt wieder zu säubern und wieder in ein Paradies zu verwandeln, in friedlicher co-existenz mit der Natur und seines gleichen zu leben. Das Problem ist bloß, das wir diese Intelligenz und Mittel nicht nutzen. Anstatt Geld in Waffen und Umweltschädliche Kraftstoffe zu investieren, wären investitionen in besseren Umweltschutz (erneuerbare natürliche Energie) schon mal ein guter Anfang. Aber solange ein paar alte gierige egoistische Männer und Frauen in Anzügen an der Macht sind, bleibt sowas eine Utopie. (Siehe nur Merkel und die Atomkraft)


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2010)

Mensch 

YouTube - Herbert Grönemeyer - Mensch (lyrics)

Der Mensch macht vieles falsch und es gibt viel Elend auf dieser Welt. Alle 3 Sekunden stirbt ein Kind den Hungertod, es gibt Tierversuchslabore in denen täglich Tiere auf bestialische Weise gequält werden, Massentierschlachtungen, Endlagerungen von Atommüll der selbst noch in Millionen Jahren gefährliche Strahlung abgeben wird, Industrieanlagen bzw Maschienen die täglich viele Schadstoffe in die Umwelt pusten, Urwaldrohdungen, Ölpestilenzen, Verbrechen en Masse, mehr oder weniger legale Folterungsanlagen (Guantanamo, Supermax Gefängnisstandard der weissen Folter), Kriege usw.

Das ist alles ziemlich traurig, aber niemand hat behauptet dass das Leben fair oder leicht ist. Es ist ein Kampf ums Überleben und Mitleid nur bedingt angemessen.

Ich hoffe, dass die Menschheit irgendwann erwachsen wird und Mittel und Wege findet ohne schädliche und moralisch verwerfliche Handlungen zu überleben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> diese industriellen interessenten werden natürlich einen teufel tun in den vordergrund zu rücken, sodass für jedermann ihr m.M.n. gewaltiger Einfluß zum Vorschein kommt.



Solange der Einfluss in diesem Fall positiv ist (und das gemeinschaftsschädliche Stiftungen gibt es doch eher nicht  ), ist es mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob jemand ganz groß oder nur ganz klein dran schreibt, dass er dafür verantwortlich ist.



> Bei allen Vorhandenem Meinungsaustausch im Internet mit all seinen Höhen und Tiefen seh ich doch zumindest einen Grundpfeiler der Demokratie: nähmlich freie Meinungsäußerung. Nicht selten können solche Disskusionen oder selbstgemachte YT-Videos eben doch lehrreich sein.(man muss ja nicht sofort alles glauben. man kann ja selbst bestimmte sachen nachprüfen wenn sie einem zu abstrakt erscheinen.) m.M.n.!



Den freien Meinungsaustausch sehe ich ebenfalls sehr positiv (auch wenn es einige Leute hier im Forum übertreiben müssen  ), aber ich sehe leider auch, dass nur sehr, sehr wenige Leute die Aussagen aus solchen Videos nachprüfen - eben gerade, weil sie nicht abstrakt erscheinen. Denn es ist unglaublich leicht, Filme so zu zusammenzuschneiden, dass sie die eigene Aussage unterstützen und viele Leute nehmen alles, wozu es ein Bild gibt, als reine Wahrheit auf.
Beispiel: 


Spoiler



In Zusammenhang mit der unsäglichen 9/11 Diskussion wurde hier mal ein YT-Beitrag verlinkt, der einen uralten Crashtest mit einem Flugzeug zeigt. Dies wird absichtlich in eine Reihe von Pfählen geleitet, der Videoschnipsel zeigt das Auftreffen der Tragfläche auf einen dieser Pfähle und wieder dieser offensichtlich unbeeinflusst das erste Drittel der Tragfläche geradezu durchschneidet. Argumentation des YT-Videos: Flugzeuge sind so labil, die können unmöglich die Außenwand des WTC durchschlagen haben. Dass in Bezug auf die restlose Vernichtung von Flugzeugen bei Kollisionen mit z.B. Pentagons andere Argumente gebraucht wurden und eine Propellermaschiene aus den 50er Jahren nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist, hat denjenigen, der dieses Video zitiert hat, offensichtlich nicht gestört - er fand es überzeugend.
Noch schwerwiegender ist aber die Intention desjenigen, der das Video erstellt hat. Denn in den Originalaufnahmen geht der Film noch weiter. Abgeschnitten wurde er genau in dem Moment, in dem der Tragflügel bis zum Holm -dem einzigen stabilen Teil in einem Flügel- aufgeschlitzt ist. Im nächsten Moment schlägt der Holm auf den Pfahl und knickt ihn um wie ein Streichholz.
Es wurde also ganz bewusst ein Video zur Unterstützung einer Aussage verwendet, dass eigentlich die genau gegenteilige Aussage macht und zudem nicht anwendbar ist. Und die Leuten glauben dem Zusammenschnitt, weil sie "es sehen".


Und das ganze betrifft nicht nur Videos: Wie "Climagate" gezeigt hat, kann man auch E-Mails wunderschön aus dem Zusammenhang reißen (bzw. einfach ohne diesen leaken) und darauf eine Verschwörungstheorie von globalem Ausmaße aufbauen.
Und sich über eine riesige Schar von Anhängern freuen.

Diese Form der Meinungsmanipulation ist in ihren Auswirkungen imho genauso bedeutend wenn nicht sogar schwerwiegender, wie der Informationsmangel in der Zeit vor dem Internet - und damit ein Element, dass wirkungsvoll verhindert, dass die Menschheit als Masse sich der Probleme bewusst wird. (um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren)
Denn es gibt immer irgendwo irgendjemanden mit anderer Meinung, dem Fakten einfach egal sind und der sich für Lügen nicht zu fein ist. Das Internet gibt diesem Individuum die Möglichkeit, sein Märchen weltweit zu verbreiten und da es heutzutage oft schon ausreicht, "nicht mainstream" zu sein (weil das wär ja uncool), findet man auch mit sehr schlecht belegbaren Thesen sehr leicht Anhänger.

Seriöse Beiträge dagegen scheinen es manchmal schwer zu haben.
(Preisfrage: Wer hat sich sowas wie Zeitgeist angesehen, wer die Filmchen von wonderingmind42, deren Aussagen zur Arbeitsweise von Wissenschaft imho weiterhin eine Belehrung für einige Diskussionsteilnehmer sein dürfte? Eben. Show zieht Leute, Youtube gehört den gleichen Mechanismen wie Privatfernsehen - und nur ohne das letzte bißchen Anstand)


offtopic


Spoiler






> was den groß für schäden? da ist doch kaum natur außer wüste!?



Preisfrage: Was findet man in tropischen Meeren typischerweise?
Sämtliche Randmeere des indischen Ozeans sind ein Paradies, was Fisch- und Korallenreichtum angeht. Solange, bis jemand der Meinung ist, das Wasser über Jahre mittels einer Großbaustelle zu verschlammen oder gar Millionen m³ Sand von a nach b zu pumpen, weil Inseln in Palmenform einfach cooler sind, als auf Festland zu bauen. (und Energieverbrauch ist ja sowieso egal)



> 1. neue ergebnisse vorzulegen fällt auch schwer, da die meisten fakten diesbezüglich ja zur auswertung fertig- bereits auf dem tisch liegen. offenbar findet sich da nur mehr interpretationsspielraum als vor allem von den befürwortern der antrophogenen treibhauseffekt- theorie zuerst angenommen, was im nachhinein von selbigen aber kaum einer mehr wahrhaben möchte.



Ooch, es kommen ständig neue Fakten auf den Tisch. Neue Eiskerne, feiner auflösende Klimamodelle oder auch schlichtweg die reale Temperatur und Spurengasentwicklung, anhand der man mitlerweile Vorhersagen aus der Vergangenheit messen kann. (Ergebniss: waren größtenteils zu optimistisch)
Interpretationsspielraum dagegen findet sich bei den klimatologischen Grundlagen quasi gar nicht, erst recht nicht zugunsten eines natürlichen Klimawandels: Bis auf weiteres ist eher fraglich, wohin eine nenneswerte Menge CO2 verschwindet, dass der Mensch zwar nachweislich erzeugt, das sich aber weder in der Athmosphäre anreichert noch über uns bekannte Mechanismen im Ozean eingelagert wird.



> 2. Dass ist korrekt! Es herscht ein großer Konsens darüber das ein klimawandel stattfindet. die meinungen gehen aber außeinander ob es jetzt wärmer oder kälter wird und warum überhaupt.



Zeig mir ein wissenschaftliches Paper der letzten 10 Jahre, dass eine Klimaerkaltung vorhersagt.
Solche Hirngespinste hatten einige wenige Forscher in den 70ern (Und Journalisten haben auch damals eine riesen Story draus gemacht), als die Kenntnisse noch sehr viel lückenhafter waren - und selbst die stießen nicht gerade auf breiten Konsens.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Endlagerungen von Atommüll



Um das nochmal in aller Klarheit zu sagen: Entgegen dem, was heute (X3  ) gezeigte Interviews zu folge viele Abgeordneten der Regierungsparteien glauben, gibt es weltweit nicht ein einziges funktionierendes Endlager für Atommüll. Das afaik weltweit am weitesten vorrangetriebene Projekt nennt sich "Asse". Das zweite müsste "Schacht Konrad" sein und eines der größten Milliardengräber, das man bislang noch nicht von einem unzureichenden Hohlraum in eine tickende Zeitbombe verwandelt hat, ist "Gorleben". Frankreich, Schweden und England arbeiten weiterhin an Versuchsprojekten, die überhaupt erstmal die geologischen und chemischen Bedingungen abgrenzen sollen (Wobei die französische "Lösung" z.B. davon ausgeht, dass die Metallcontainer beim Ablauf nach Plan nicht nenneswert über einem Jahrhundert dicht bleiben würden, wärend die schwedische Lösung wesentlich mehr Kupfer denn Atommüll einlagert) und in den USA wurde afaik das ganze Projekt angehalten, nachdem -ähnlich wie in Gorleben- klar wurde, dass die bisherigen Kriterien in erster Linie nicht naturwissenschaftlicher Natur waren.




*@all: Da Offtopic hier langsam überhand nimmt, weise ich ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass alle Posts, die sich gar nicht mit dem grundsätzlichen Thema dieses Threads auseinandersetzen, gelöscht und geahndet werden.*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. September 2010)

Tja, was ist gut am Menschen.
In der heutigen Zeit eigentlich nichts mehr. 

Zitat aus Apocalypto: 

Da saß ein Mann ganz allein in tiefer Trauer. 
Und alle Tiere kamen zu ihm und sagten:" Wir wollen dich nicht so traurig sehen. Deshalb darfst du dir von uns alles wünschen, was du willst."
Der Mensch sprach:"Ich will gute Augen haben." Der Geier antwortet:"Du sollst meine haben."
Der Mensch sprach:"Ich will stark sein." Der Jagur sagte:"Du sollst so stark sein wie ich."
Dann sprach der Mensch:"Ich will die Geheimnisse der Erde kennen." Die Schlange antwortete:"Ich zeige sie dir."
Und so kamen alle Tiere an die Reihe. Und als der Mensch alles hatte, was sie geben konnten, ging er fort. 
Da sprach die Eule zu den anderen Tieren:"Nun weiß der Mensch so viel und kann vieles tun... Plötzlich habe ich Angst." 
Der Hirsch sagte:"Der Mensch hat alles, was er braucht. Jetzt ist er nicht mehr traurig." 
Aber die Eule antwortete:"Nein.Ich sah eine Leere in dem Menschen so groß wei ein Hunger, den er nie stillen kann. Deshalb ist er traurig und will immer mehr.Er wird immer weiter nehmen und nehmen... Bis die Erde eine Tages sagt:"Es gibt mich nicht mehr, und ich habe nichts mehr zu geben." 

Beschreibt das ganze ziemlich gut.


----------



## Medcha (7. Oktober 2010)

Klasse, ich lese hier wirklich tolle Kommentare zu dieser wirklich schwierigen Frage. Ich glaube, dass recht viele Menschen ein grobes Verständnis für die einfachen Mechanismen der Welt haben. Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach: Moral ist für viele nicht verbindlich. 
Du kannst leben auch wenn du moralisch das letzte A***loch bist. Das muss von uns mehr sanktioniert werden. Leute sagen super bittere Sachen über Ausländer, Ossis/Wessis oder HSV/St.Pauli(Hier in Hamburg) und keinen störts. Jeder weiß, dass viele (geäußerte) Meinungen der letzte Rassismusmist ist, aber halten schön still. "Man will ja keinen Ärger..." 

Nein, sage ich euch! Wir müssen darüber reden. Die Idioten(viele Leute, die ich eigentich sympathisch finde) ansprechen und sie an ihre eigenen Wünsche und Träume errinnern. Das, was ich will, muss ich auch anderen gönnen. 
Mittlerweile spreche ich immer mehr Leute/Freunde darauf an. Die Reaktionen sind mir ziemlich egal. Ich kann diesen Wahnsinn bloß nicht mehr ansehen und die Fresse dabei halten. Viele hören sich das sogar an.

Also, macht mit! Sprecht die Leute nett an und bietet ihnen eine geistige Alternative. Auf keinen Fall schwer kritisieren, einfach daran errinnern, dass sie diesen Mist ermöglichen durch ihre Entscheidungen bei Wahlen, Kommerz oder Kinder erziehen(ganz wichtiger Punkt). Man muss sie für die Wahrheit interessieren, dann wollen die auch. Auf die Schnauze bringt da nix. Es gibt genug "gutes" Wissen - bloß nicht genug Menschen, die dieses unterstützen. 

Ihr seid offensichtlich alles schlaue Jungs - ihr/wir sind die Einzigen, die helfen können. Aber nur im Forum schreiben, ist keine Hilfe. Jeder kann jeden Tag kleine Samen sähen. Macht mit!


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aktuell befinden/befanden wir uns in einer kalten Periode und gehen endlich wieder in eine warme Periode über. Das hat viele Auswirkungen auf uns, z.B. höhere Ernteerträge etc. Für den Menschen ist der Klimawandel ein Segen, nichts anderes.


Dürren wirken sich eher negativ auf Ernteerträge aus. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber als bekennender "Pessimist" (von Leuten ohne ungerechtfertigtem Optimismus als "Realist" bezeichnet und nie enttäuscht, höchstens positiv überrascht)


Komisch, dass wir da die gleiche Einstellung haben, obwohl wir doch so verschieden sind. 


nyso schrieb:


> Vielen Regionen? WELTWEIT, damit ihr ***** Fleischfresser eure Gaumenfreuden habt, Pfui Daibel!


Solange du kein Veganer bist, solltest du dich mit solchen Komentaren zurück halten.
Auch wegen Vegetariern sterben Tiere, auch wenn sie sich ihre Lebensweise noch so schön reden!


Evolutionstechnisch gesehen ist der Mensch top, obwohl er sich im Moment zu einem Flop entwickelt.

Nur sehe ich da für die Erde nicht wirklich ein Problem, da sie, egal wie sehr wir sie zu Grunde richten, sich in 1-2 Millionen Jahren (ca.) wieder regenerieren wird und eine andere Art mit dem ganzen Spaß wieder von vorne anfangen kann.


----------



## nyso (8. Oktober 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dürren wirken sich eher negativ auf Ernteerträge aus.




Dürren ja, aber wenn man selbst in Schottland Wein und in Skandinavien Getreide anbauen kann, wirkt sich das massiv positiv auf die Bevölkerungsentwicklung aus 



> Solange du kein Veganer bist, solltest du dich mit solchen Komentaren zurück halten.
> Auch wegen Vegetariern sterben Tiere, auch wenn sie sich ihre Lebensweise noch so schön reden!


Ich sags mal so, Veganer mit kleinen Ausnahmen oder unglaublich strenger Vegetarier, irgendwo dazwischen lieg ich



> Evolutionstechnisch gesehen ist der Mensch top, obwohl er sich im Moment zu einem Flop entwickelt.


Das einzige, was uns am Leben erhält, ist unser Gehirn. 
Der Mensch kann nur eine Sache wirklich gut, und das ist laufen. Wir sind perfekte Läufer, auch wenn man uns das heute nicht mehr ansieht^^
Aber in sämtlichen anderen Dingen, wie Jagen, Schwimmen, gar Fliegen, sind wir wohl den meisten anderen Tieren haushoch unterlegen. Das einzige was uns dann wieder abhebt, ist das Hirn. 
Sag mal dem Löwen, wenn ihr beide voreinander steht wie Gott euch schuf, das du in der Nahrungskette über ihm stehst Oder dem Gorilla, dass du viel intelligenter bist und ihn deswegen jetzt aus seinem Urwald vertreiben möchtest



> Nur sehe ich da für die Erde nicht wirklich ein Problem, da sie, egal wie sehr wir sie zu Grunde richten, sich in 1-2 Millionen Jahren (ca.) wieder regenerieren wird und eine andere Art mit dem ganzen Spaß wieder von vorne anfangen kann.


Schön wäre es, nur hat der Mensch tatsächlich das Potenzial alles zu vernichten. Das dürfte wieder mehrere hundert Millionen Jahre dauern, bis wieder kleine Tiere leben, wenn wir wirklich fertig mit der Erde sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dürren ja, aber wenn man selbst in Schottland Wein und in Skandinavien Getreide anbauen kann, wirkt sich das massiv positiv auf die Bevölkerungsentwicklung aus


In Skandinavien gibt es ja auch viel Fläche zum Anbauen.
Zu blöd, dass dort noch Wald steht.

Was bringt es ausserdem bitte, dass man dort oben Getreide anbauen kann, aber der Großteil der jetzt genutzen Flächen von Dürren bedroht ist?
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht damit, dass man ja fast überall in Rußland auch Getreide anbauen kann.
Was passiert, wenn dort der Boden auftaut solltes du wohl wissen. 


nyso schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, nur hat der Mensch tatsächlich das Potenzial alles zu vernichten. Das dürfte wieder mehrere hundert Millionen Jahre dauern, bis wieder kleine Tiere leben, wenn wir wirklich fertig mit der Erde sind.


Wenn nach einem Vulkanausbruch Gewässer so viel Schwefel enthalten, dass nichts drin Leben kann, wundert es mich, dass nach ein paar Jahrzehnten schon wieder Fische drin schwimmen.

Die Erde war vor millionen von Jahren viel unwirtlicher als wir sie jemals hinbekommen könnten und trotzdem leben wir jetzt auf ihr.

Es wird halt seine Zeit dauern, aber egal was wir machen, sie wird sich regenerieren, nur halt ohne uns.

Ich versuche zwar, wo es geht, meinen Teil zum Umweltschutz beizutragen, aber auf meinen "Luxus" will ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## nyso (9. Oktober 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> In Skandinavien gibt es ja auch viel Fläche zum Anbauen.
> Zu blöd, dass dort noch Wald steht.
> 
> Was bringt es ausserdem bitte, dass man dort oben Getreide anbauen kann, aber der Großteil der jetzt genutzen Flächen von Dürren bedroht ist?
> ...




Russland ist jetzt schon der drittgrößte Getreideanbauer der Welt
Zum Rest, also mit dem Getreide in Skandinavien etc. muss ich mich nochmal genauer belesen, ist schon Jahre her. 



> Wenn nach einem Vulkanausbruch Gewässer so viel Schwefel enthalten, dass nichts drin Leben kann, wundert es mich, dass nach ein paar Jahrzehnten schon wieder Fische drin schwimmen.
> 
> Die Erde war vor millionen von Jahren viel unwirtlicher als wir sie jemals hinbekommen könnten und trotzdem leben wir jetzt auf ihr.
> 
> ...



Jedes Jahr kommen etwa 6 Millionen weitere chemische Verbindungen durch Menschenhand dazu, und niemand kennt die Nebenwirkungen der Dinger.
Wir rotten uns aktuell selber aus, sogar sehr effizient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Solange du kein Veganer bist, solltest du dich mit solchen Komentaren zurück halten.
> Auch wegen Vegetariern sterben Tiere, auch wenn sie sich ihre Lebensweise noch so schön reden!



Die Aussage, dass Fleisch basierte Ernährung eine vielfach höhere Umweltbelastung darstellt, als rein pflanzliche, ist trotzdem haltbar.



> Nur sehe ich da für die Erde nicht wirklich ein Problem, da sie, egal wie sehr wir sie zu Grunde richten, sich in 1-2 Millionen Jahren (ca.) wieder regenerieren wird und eine andere Art mit dem ganzen Spaß wieder von vorne anfangen kann.



N bissl länger wird das schon dauern, insbesondere wenn der Mensch seine aktuelle Tendenz aufrechterhalten kann. Da könnten es auch 100 Millionen Jahre werden, ehe die gleiche Artenvielfalt und Produktivität wieder erlangt wird.
Ein "Problem für die Erde" wäre auch das nicht. Abgesehen davon, das ein großer Steinklotz mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht denken und somit keine Probleme wahrnehmen kann, hat sie bis zur Ausdehnung der Sonne auch keine größeren.
Aber für einen Großteil des Lebens auf der Erde, insbesondere den Großteil des sogenannten höheren Lebens, ist "Aussterben" eins.




nyso schrieb:


> Dürren ja, aber wenn man selbst in Schottland Wein und in Skandinavien Getreide anbauen kann, wirkt sich das massiv positiv auf die Bevölkerungsentwicklung aus



Auf die von Schottland und Skandinavien vielleicht. Global betrachtet sind die Auswirkungen stark im negativen.
1) dauert es bei so großen Umschwüngen lange, bis man die alte Produktivität wieder erreicht hat, weil die neuen Gebiete erstmal erschlossen werden müssen. Und das beschränkt sich z.T. nicht nur auf die Technik, der Aufbau einer ordentlichen Humusschicht setzt Jahrtausende dichter Vegetation vorraus und die fehlt in den Polargebieten nunmal bislang.
2) gibt es einfach wesentlich mehr Fläche in Äquatornähe. Eine reine Verschiebung der fruchtbaren Zonen polwärts verkleinert diese.
3) brauchen Pflanzen auch Licht. Selbst mit drastisch höheren Temperaturen wirst du in Skandinavien keine 3, höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal zwei Ernten im Jahr einholen können. Nördlich des Polarkreise dürfte es für klassische mehrjährige Nutzpflanzen ganz schlecht aussehen.
Also: Weniger Fläche, weniger Ertrag pro Fläche und eine viel zu lange Zeit und großer Aufwand, bis dieses Potential überhaupt genutzt werden kann.



> Der Mensch kann nur eine Sache wirklich gut, und das ist laufen. Wir sind perfekte Läufer, auch wenn man uns das heute nicht mehr ansieht^^



Wir könnten den meisten Raubtieren nicht davonlaufen. (zugegebenermaßen gibt es wenige -afaik 1-, die das mit vergleichbaren Kletterkünsten kombinieren, was bei sperrlichem aber vorhandenen Baumbestand wohl ein echter Vorteil war)
Was Bewegung angeht, können wir imho nur eins wirklich gut: Waten. Die meisten Tiere in der Gewichtsklasse bis 80kg müssten schon in Wassertiefen von 80cm anfangen zu schwimmen und könnten das nicht lange durchhalten, wärend ein Mensch selbst beim doppelten noch kein Problem hat. Vielleicht modifizieren Flüsse deswegen so gern für schönere Überschwemmungen und arbeiten fleißig an steigenden Meeresspiegeln.



> Sag mal dem Löwen, wenn ihr beide voreinander steht wie Gott euch schuf, das du in der Nahrungskette über ihm stehst Oder dem Gorilla, dass du viel intelligenter bist und ihn deswegen jetzt aus seinem Urwald vertreiben möchtest



Löwen und Gorillas stehen auch in der Körpermasse ungleich höher, brauchen also mehr Nahrungsquellen, um die gleiche Population aufrecht zu erhalten - ein Nachteil. In unserer Klasse würden sich Wildschwein, sibirische Wölfe und südeuropäische Braunbären finden (laut Wiki z.T. nur 70kg  ).
Denke aber, Missionarsversuche bei denen laufen ähnlich ab 



> Schön wäre es, nur hat der Mensch tatsächlich das Potenzial alles zu vernichten. Das dürfte wieder mehrere hundert Millionen Jahre dauern, bis wieder kleine Tiere leben, wenn wir wirklich fertig mit der Erde sind.



Wir sind zwar gut darin, Ökosysteme zum kollabieren zu bringen - aber das nötet nicht absolut alle Arten. Ein paar drehen ja mitlerweile auch den Spieß um und nutzen den Menschen. Krähen, Möwen, Füchse, Tauben, Ratten - die werden wir so schnell nicht ausrotten, totale Zerstörung kann auch der Mensch höchstem mit großflächigem Nuklearwaffeneinsatz erreichen.
Der ist aber mitlerweile doch sehr unwahrscheinlich geworden, denn die großen Staaten sind mitlerweile wieder vom Rachegedanken auf Habgier gewechselt - d.h. erobern, nicht zerstören.
(imho war das Schreckenszenario des Krieges aber schon immer überzogen: Wieso sollten USA, UdSSR oder China Afrika, Südamerika und Australien einäschern? Die gesamte Südhemisphäre würde nur Fallout abbekommen, die Ozeane sowieso. Das wäre für langlebige Menschen wie uns unschön -ggf. aber nicht artgefährdend-, aber für alles, was eh nicht älter als ein Jahrzehnt wird?)



nyso schrieb:


> Russland ist jetzt schon der drittgrößte Getreideanbauer der Welt
> Zum Rest, also mit dem Getreide in Skandinavien etc. muss ich mich nochmal genauer belesen, ist schon Jahre her.



Beles dir bei der Gelgenheit mal, wo sich die russische Landwirtschaft kontrolliert und was schon heute ihre Hauptlimitation ist.
Stichwort: Aralsee



> Jedes Jahr kommen etwa 6 Millionen weitere chemische Verbindungen durch Menschenhand dazu, und niemand kennt die Nebenwirkungen der Dinger.
> Wir rotten uns aktuell selber aus, sogar sehr effizient.



Wir sind wesentlich effizienter darin, uns zu vermehren. Aktuell nutzten 3 bis 4 Kontinente mit zusammen locker 50-60% der Menschheit ihr volles Potential in dieser Hinsicht nichtmal. Und "Nebenwirkungen" von Chemikalien ändern daran auch nichts. Wenn sie keine akuten Schäden hervorrufen, sind sie zur Ausrottung ungeeignet. "Krebserregend"? Ist doch egal, was die Krebse treiben oder das die Sterblichkeit bei den 40-80 jährigen steigt. Was zählt sind 15-25, vielleicht 30. Das reicht bequem, um deutlich mehr Nachwuchs zu produzieren, als zur Arterhaltung nötig wäre.

Nö, um die Menschheit auf nahe 0 zu dezimieren braucht es Krieg (sehr wahrscheinlich), Krankheit (Antibiotika werden spannend) oder Wohlstand für alle. (letzteres aufgrund von ersterem extrem unwahrscheinlich, aber irgendwie amüsant: Sollte es gelingen, die ganze Welt zu industrialisieren und die Kinderquote unter 2 zu senken, könnte das ein selbst stabilisierender Zustand sein, weil die vorhandenen Werte durch Vererbung auf weniger Leute konzentriert werden)
Ganz 0 würde wiederum nur globaler Nuklearwaffeneinsatz schaffen.


----------



## nyso (9. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf die von Schottland und Skandinavien vielleicht. Global betrachtet sind die Auswirkungen stark im negativen.
> 1) dauert es bei so großen Umschwüngen lange, bis man die alte Produktivität wieder erreicht hat, weil die neuen Gebiete erstmal erschlossen werden müssen. Und das beschränkt sich z.T. nicht nur auf die Technik, der Aufbau einer ordentlichen Humusschicht setzt Jahrtausende dichter Vegetation vorraus und die fehlt in den Polargebieten nunmal bislang.




_Das im Vergleich zur Völkerwanderungszeit wärmere Klima erlaubte den Weinanbau sogar in Ostpreußen, Pommern und Südschottland. Getreideanbau war in Norwegen bis fast zum Polarkreis möglich. Gleichzeitig zog sich das Packeis im nördlichen Atlantik nach Norden zurück. Ebenso ermöglichte die Erwärmung den Skandinaviern die dauerhafte Besiedelung Islands (seit etwa 870) und Grönlands (seit 986, siehe Grænlendingar)._
_Weniger stark ausgeprägt verlief die Mittelalterliche Warmzeit in anderen Teilen der Welt, jedoch lässt sie sich sogar in Neuseeland nachweisen.[5] In anderen Teilen der Welt führte sie zu deutlich feuchterem Klima, etwa in der Wüste Namib, die während dieser Zeit besiedelt war._

_Die milderen Temperaturen während des Mittelalterlichen Optimums können auf eine deutlich verstärkte Sonnenaktivität und weltweit ungewöhnlich geringe Vulkanaktivitäten zurückzuführen sein. Letzteres würde bewirken, dass weniger Aerosole das Sonnenlicht reflektierten und ihre kühlende Wirkung somit reduziert würde._
_Andere Theorien verweisen auf periodische Schwankungen (ca. 1.000 – 2.000 Jahre) des Nordatlantikstroms als Ursache. Durch Verdunstung von 0,25 x 106 m³/s Wasser, welches in den Pazifik verfrachtet wird, steigt der Salzgehalt  des Atlantik an. Die Zirkulation des globalen Förderbandes soll ca.  alle 1.500 Jahre stark ansteigen, um den Salzgehalt auszugleichen. Dies  sei mit Temperaturschwankungen des Meerwassers in der Größenordnung von  4 – 5 K verbunden, wodurch sich auch die Temperaturen an Land ändern könnten.[6]_
_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelalterliche_Warmzeit
_


Es war warm genug, um viel mehr Land zu erschließen, aber nicht zu warm, das es zu dürren kam. Perfekt also.
Übrigens kann man, wenn man genug Wasser hat, sogar in der Wüste Kartoffeln, Karotten etc. anpflanzen. Dazu braucht man keine tausende Jahre alte Humusschicht^^



> 2) gibt es einfach wesentlich mehr Fläche in Äquatornähe. Eine reine Verschiebung der fruchtbaren Zonen polwärts verkleinert diese.
> 3) brauchen Pflanzen auch Licht. Selbst mit drastisch höheren Temperaturen wirst du in Skandinavien keine 3, höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal zwei Ernten im Jahr einholen können. Nördlich des Polarkreise dürfte es für klassische mehrjährige Nutzpflanzen ganz schlecht aussehen.
> Also: Weniger Fläche, weniger Ertrag pro Fläche und eine viel zu lange Zeit und großer Aufwand, bis dieses Potential überhaupt genutzt werden kann.


Wie gesagt, das blieb fruchtbar, es kamen nur nördlich noch Flächen dazu^^




> Wir könnten den meisten Raubtieren nicht davonlaufen. (zugegebenermaßen gibt es wenige -afaik 1-, die das mit vergleichbaren Kletterkünsten kombinieren, was bei sperrlichem aber vorhandenen Baumbestand wohl ein echter Vorteil war)
> Was Bewegung angeht, können wir imho nur eins wirklich gut: Waten. Die meisten Tiere in der Gewichtsklasse bis 80kg müssten schon in Wassertiefen von 80cm anfangen zu schwimmen und könnten das nicht lange durchhalten, wärend ein Mensch selbst beim doppelten noch kein Problem hat. Vielleicht modifizieren Flüsse deswegen so gern für schönere Überschwemmungen und arbeiten fleißig an steigenden Meeresspiegeln.


Nep, wir sind perfekte Langstreckenläufer. Kein anderes Tier kann bei vergleichbarem Tempo und vergleichbaren Energiebedarf ähnlich viel Strecke zurücklegen. 




> Löwen und Gorillas stehen auch in der Körpermasse ungleich höher, brauchen also mehr Nahrungsquellen, um die gleiche Population aufrecht zu erhalten - ein Nachteil.


Ich wette, der durchschnittliche Amerikaner und Europäer verbraucht am Tag mehr Energie als ein Gorilla. Zehntausende Liter Wasser pro Kilo Fleisch, je nach Schätzung zwischen 80 und 300 Kilo Getreide für ein Kilo Fleisch. Das was der Amerikaner am Tag für Fleisch ist, könnte, intelligenter verwendet, ganze Horden Gorillas sättigen^^



> In unserer Klasse würden sich Wildschwein, sibirische Wölfe und südeuropäische Braunbären finden (laut Wiki z.T. nur 70kg  ).
> Denke aber, Missionarsversuche bei denen laufen ähnlich ab


Jap, die sind uns körperlich alle überlegen. Selbst auf den Baum klettern wird kaum helfen^^
Das Wildschwein rennt gegen den Baum, bis du runterfällst, die Wölfe warten, bis du runter musst, und der Bär kommt dich sogar besuchen




> Wir sind zwar gut darin, Ökosysteme zum kollabieren zu bringen - aber das nötet nicht absolut alle Arten. Ein paar drehen ja mitlerweile auch den Spieß um und nutzen den Menschen. Krähen, Möwen, Füchse, Tauben, Ratten - die werden wir so schnell nicht ausrotten, totale Zerstörung kann auch der Mensch höchstem mit großflächigem Nuklearwaffeneinsatz erreichen.
> Der ist aber mitlerweile doch sehr unwahrscheinlich geworden, denn die großen Staaten sind mitlerweile wieder vom Rachegedanken auf Habgier gewechselt - d.h. erobern, nicht zerstören.
> (imho war das Schreckenszenario des Krieges aber schon immer überzogen: Wieso sollten USA, UdSSR oder China Afrika, Südamerika und Australien einäschern? Die gesamte Südhemisphäre würde nur Fallout abbekommen, die Ozeane sowieso. Das wäre für langlebige Menschen wie uns unschön -ggf. aber nicht artgefährdend-, aber für alles, was eh nicht älter als ein Jahrzehnt wird?)


Alleine der Schritt von Nichts zu Einzellern hat ja schon Milliarden gedauert, laut aktuellem Wissensstand. Das entfällt natürlich. Komplexe Bakterien, Viren überleben uns ganz klar. Und dazu noch andere Lebewesen, wie du schon sagtest, sind einfach nicht totzukriegen^^
Mäuse z.B. überleben absolut gesund in Tschernobyl, die überleben selbst einen Atomkrieg und den Fallout.





> Beles dir bei der Gelgenheit mal, wo sich die russische Landwirtschaft kontrolliert und was schon heute ihre Hauptlimitation ist.
> Stichwort: Aralsee




Das Aralmeer, äh, See, äh Teich-Problem ist mir bekannt^^




> Wir sind wesentlich effizienter darin, uns zu vermehren. Aktuell nutzten 3 bis 4 Kontinente mit zusammen locker 50-60% der Menschheit ihr volles Potential in dieser Hinsicht nichtmal. Und "Nebenwirkungen" von Chemikalien ändern daran auch nichts. Wenn sie keine akuten Schäden hervorrufen, sind sie zur Ausrottung ungeeignet. "Krebserregend"? Ist doch egal, was die Krebse treiben oder das die Sterblichkeit bei den 40-80 jährigen steigt. Was zählt sind 15-25, vielleicht 30. Das reicht bequem, um deutlich mehr Nachwuchs zu produzieren, als zur Arterhaltung nötig wäre.


Wir machen uns unfruchtbar. Inzwischen sind, laut neuer Studie, 18%(oder mehr, bin mir grad nicht mehr 100% sicher) aller amerikanischen männlichen Hochschulabgänger unfruchtbar. Die Hauptursache dafür ist der Fisch. Die Fische haben eine teils Millionenfach höhere Konzentration an Schadstoffen, Pestiziden etc., als das sie Umgebene Meerwasser, und selbst das ist teilweise schon sehr unappetitlich^^


----------



## Ascor (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist brauchen wir wirklich mehr Menschen?
Schaut euch doch nur mal die Asiatischen Länder und die massive überfüllung an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Es war warm genug, um viel mehr Land zu erschließen, aber nicht zu warm, das es zu dürren kam. Perfekt also.



Die mittelalterliche Warmzeit ist nicht global dokumentiert. In Nordeuropa führte eine leicht erhöhte Temperatur zu besseren Bedingungen für die Landwirtschaft - das stimmt und zweifelt ja auch niemand an. Aber z.B. für die Südhemisphäre liegen kaum Daten vor, die Auswirkungen auf Landwirtschaft außerhalb Europas sind afaik kaum erfasst, Modellrechnungen für Vorderasien weisen in Richtung einer Abkühlung,... Desweiteren sprechen wir von einer Erwärmung die sich über mehrere Jahrhunderte ausgebildet hat, d.h. man konnte sich langsam daran anpassen. Und ihr Ausmaß haben wir bereits jetzt überschritten, "nicht zu warm" lässt sich definitiv nicht übertragen.

Eine globale Steigerung der landwirtschaftlichen Produktion bei einer durchschnittlichen globalen Erwärmung von 2-3-4K könnte man imho genauso gut anhand der Lottozahlen vorhersagen, wie an unserem Wissen über die sogenannte mittelalterliche Warmzeit.



> Übrigens kann man, wenn man genug Wasser hat, sogar in der Wüste Kartoffeln, Karotten etc. anpflanzen. Dazu braucht man keine tausende Jahre alte Humusschicht^^



Die moderne Düngerindustrie mag das möglich machen, hat aber leider einen sehr hohen Energieverbrauch. Da kann man dann auch gleich noch auf künstliche Erwärmung verzichten und n Treibhaus bauen.
Ohne Mutterboden und ohne massiven Düngereinsatz wird jedenfalls keine Pflanze wachsen. Das einige Regionen der Welt, die heute trocken sind, sehr fruchtbares Land abgeben, wenn sie bewässert werden, liegt z.T. daran, dass sie in der Vergangenheit eben nicht trocken waren. Das Problem der arktischen Regionen ist aber nicht der Mangel an Wasser, sondern der Mangel an flüssigem Wasser. Und der ist in diesen Breitengraden schon ziemlich lange gegeben. (genaugenommen dürfte sogar das genaue Gegenteil ein Problem werden: Da, wo der Permafrost auftaut, bilden sich Sumpflandschaften. Auch nicht optimal für die Landwirtschaft)

Wie gesagt, das blieb fruchtbar, es kamen nur nördlich noch Flächen dazu^^



> Nep, wir sind perfekte Langstreckenläufer. Kein anderes Tier kann bei vergleichbarem Tempo und vergleichbaren Energiebedarf ähnlich viel Strecke zurücklegen.



"vergleichbarer Energiebedarf"?
Natürlich brauchen 300kg Pferd mehr Energie, um über eine Strecke bewegt zu werden, als 80kg Mensch.
Aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass die meisten Menschen auch mit vielen Energydrinks keine Chance gegen ein einfaches Reh haben.



> Ich wette, der durchschnittliche Amerikaner und Europäer verbraucht am Tag mehr Energie als ein Gorilla. Zehntausende Liter Wasser pro Kilo Fleisch, je nach Schätzung zwischen 80 und 300 Kilo Getreide für ein Kilo Fleisch. Das was der Amerikaner am Tag für Fleisch ist, könnte, intelligenter verwendet, ganze Horden Gorillas sättigen^^



Energieverbrauch <> Nahrungsverbrauch.
Der durchschnittliche westliche Mensch mag pro kg Körpergewicht mehr verbrauchen (das es insgesamt mehr ist, würde ich nicht per se annehmen) - aber (ver)brauchen tut er das nicht.



> Jap, die sind uns körperlich alle überlegen. Selbst auf den Baum klettern wird kaum helfen^^
> Das Wildschwein rennt gegen den Baum, bis du runterfällst, die Wölfe warten, bis du runter musst, und der Bär kommt dich sogar besuchen



Schweine sind nicht so blöd, sich den Kopf einzurennen, Wölfe nicht ihre Zeit zu verschwenden und der Bär wird sich vermutlich darüber im klaren sein, dass du dünnere Äste nutzen kannst.
Im Gegensatz zu Menschen sind Tiere praktisch orientiert und verfolgen einen nicht unbedingt aus Prinzip, sondern um dich zu vertreiben (und sei es auf einen Baum - Auftrag erledigt).



> Wir machen uns unfruchtbar. Inzwischen sind, laut neuer Studie, 18%(oder mehr, bin mir grad nicht mehr 100% sicher) aller amerikanischen männlichen Hochschulabgänger unfruchtbar. Die Hauptursache dafür ist der Fisch. Die Fische haben eine teils Millionenfach höhere Konzentration an Schadstoffen, Pestiziden etc., als das sie Umgebene Meerwasser, und selbst das ist teilweise schon sehr unappetitlich^^



Es trifft aber primär die Männer und bekanntermaßen braucht man davon nicht viele, um die Spezies zu erhalten 




Ascor schrieb:


> Die Frage ist brauchen wir wirklich mehr Menschen?
> Schaut euch doch nur mal die Asiatischen Länder und die massive überfüllung an.



Die Frage stellt man sich seit 1-2 Jahrhunderten, eine Begründung für eine positive Antwort haben bislang nur Rentner (und solche, die es noch werden wollen) gefunden. (also Gruppierungen, die unbedingt für ihre Zukunftsorientierung bekannt sind)


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Russland ist jetzt schon der drittgrößte Getreideanbauer der Welt


Deswegen darf dort wohl dieses Jahr nichts exportiert werden.
Ausserdem meinte ich die nördlicheren Gebiete, deren Boden permanent gefroren ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass Fleisch basierte Ernährung eine vielfach höhere Umweltbelastung darstellt, als rein pflanzliche, ist trotzdem haltbar.


Das ist schon richtig, aber meine Aussage war auf seinen Heiligenschein bezogen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> N bissl länger wird das schon dauern, insbesondere wenn der Mensch seine aktuelle Tendenz aufrechterhalten kann. Da könnten es auch 100 Millionen Jahre werden, ehe die gleiche Artenvielfalt und Produktivität wieder erlangt wird.


Ich meinte, bis das Ganze wieder von vorne beginnt.
Dass es für die selbe Artenvielfalt mehr Zeit braucht, ist mir schon klar, aber das wird wieder passieren.

Vielleicht erweisen wir den nächsten "Menschen" ja einen Gefallen, denn wenn sie durch archäologische Funde erkennen, wie man es nicht macht, könnten sie es ja besser hinbekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt kein "wieder von vorne", es ist alles eine lange Entwicklungskette, die sich nicht wiederholt.
Aber sollte tatsächlich nochmal was Menschenähnliches dabei rauskommen, dann nützen auch Fossilien nichts (archäeologische Funde erhalten sich nicht so lange). Bekanntermaßen sind Menschen ähnliche Lebensformen nicht in der Lage, angemessen zu reagieren, wenn sie erfahren, dass sie mit Volldampf Richtung Untergang steuern. Da ist es dann auch egal, wie sie es erfahren.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nun gut, dieser Thread hat aber eben eine Kernfrage, nämlich "Was ist gut am Menschen". Aber was ist denn gut am Menschen?[..]


Hier ne kleine Liste:
-das erste was mir einfällt Spaß am Sex(abgesehen von einigen Tieren die das auch können).
-Pornos
-Selbstbestimmung des eigenen Lebens, zwar im Vorgegebenen Zivilenrahmen aber selbstbestimmt.
-Die Erfindung der CPU und Overclocking
-Die Eigenart sich mit Hobbys auszukleiden(Welches Tier hat schon ein Hobby wie Aquaristik oder Sport)
-Kaffee
-Kino oder gleich im Allgemeinen die Erfindung der Medien
-alle Verkehrsmittel die das Leben erleichtern
-Philosophie
-wir Deutschen
-Das Rad
-Die Frau(ja es ist die gute Seite an uns Menschen)
es gibt noch mehr aber mir fällt ohne Kaffee grade nicht mehr ein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Kanns sein, dass du den Sinn dieses Threads missverstanden hast?


----------



## Kusanar (13. Oktober 2010)

Hehe wahrscheinlich hat RuneDRS nur die Überschrift gelesen 

Um mal ein wenig aus Fadi's und ruyven_macaran's Dialog auszubrechen:

Ich glaube gerade die hohe Intelligenz ist Segen aber zugleich auch Fluch der Menschheit. Immer wieder sieht man, dass dadurch gutes in die Welt gebracht wird aber zugleich auch wieder eine Tür für Schlechtes / Böses geöffnet wird:

Automobil:
+ : schnellere Fortbewegung
- : Verkehrsunfälle (waren davor doch eher selten)

Atomkraft:
+ : Energiegewinnung
- : Verwendung als Massenvernichtungswaffe

Industrie:
+ : Steigender Wohlstand, Technisierung der Gesellschaft
- : Höhere Umweltbelastung, Ausbeutung von Entwicklungsländern

Irgendwie ist es immer ein auf und ab mit der Menschheit. Mal gehen wir 2 Schritte nach vorne, dann eben wieder einen zurück. Im Großen und Ganzen hoffe ich aber doch dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und letzten Endes die Vernunft und der Verstand siegen werden.

Und dass das Leben ein ewiger Kreislauf ist, wissen wir nicht erst seit Buddha , wenns uns Menschen wider Erwarten irgendwann mal doch nicht mehr geben sollte, dann kommt sicher irgendeine andere Spezies nach.

Also Flop oder Top? Hm. Schwer zu beantworten. Ich würd sagen die Menscheit ist jetzt so langsam in der Open-Beta-Phase angekommen und steht kurz vorm Release Candidate, wenn jetzt nicht in letzter Minute noch der Publisher abspringt dann wirds mit dem Release noch was


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt nichts gutes an uns Menschen..

Wir sind Parasiten welche die Natur solange aussaugen bis sie abgestorben ist oder wir durch eine Seuche selbst aussterben.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hehe wahrscheinlich hat RuneDRS nur die Überschrift gelesen


wenn ihr nicht die einfachen Dinge seht kann ich nix dafür.




_offTopic: Was mir aber massiv auffällt:
Wenn ihr euch hoch wissenschaftlich austauschen wollt solltet ihr dafür nicht ein PC-Hartwareforum nutzen, hier sind alles nur einfache Leute(so wie ich auch) unterwegs, jeder berichtet von seiner eigenen Erfahrung und seinem Leben. Und muss nicht jeden banalen Fakt mit einem Zitat oder Verweis belegt haben...wollte ich nur mal geschrieben haben.._


----------



## Pagz (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat nix mit Erfahrungen zu tun, hier geht es um das Wesen des Menschens


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2010)

is offtopic gemeint gewesen, habe es mal verändert..


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich glaube gerade die hohe Intelligenz ist Segen aber zugleich auch Fluch der Menschheit. Immer wieder sieht man, dass dadurch gutes in die Welt gebracht wird aber zugleich auch wieder eine Tür für Schlechtes / Böses geöffnet wird:



Das ist ein wichtiger Punk, wie ich finde. 
Glaub kaum, dass es unter Affen Kinderficker gibt, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt zumindest Vergewaltigungen erwachsener Weibchen. Die Beurteilung von Pädophilie wird schwierig - es gibt keine "Vollährigkeit" und man kann die Affen schlecht fragen, ob sie sehr junge Affen geil finden. Geschlechtsverkehr mit gerade-eben-so geschlechtsreifen Artgenossen ist bei vielen Tierarten ganz normal. Beim modernen, gut genährten Menschen setzt die Geschlechtsreife afaik mitlerweile schon bei 11-12 jährigen ein - überträgt man dieses Kriterium, liegt wohl Kinderschändung vor.

Denke aber, das Kusanar auf einen anderen Punkt hinaus wollte: Die Intelligenz des Menschen ermöglicht ihm technische Errungenschaften, die seinen Handlungsspielraum z.T. dramatisch erweitern. Ob das "gute" oder "schlechte" Folgen hat, hängt dann aber davon ab, wie er die neuen Möglichkeiten einsetzt - und die technischen Fortschritte bringen nicht automatisch eine Weiterentwicklung der Moral mit sich, die eigentlich nötig wäre.

Zum Gesamtfazi "2 Schritt vor, einer zurück" möchte ich noch anmerken:
Eine Frage der Prespektive. Die Menschheit hat sich sicherlich trotz aller Rückschläge weiter entwickelt, es geht ihr heute besser. Wenn man das ganze aber von außen betrachten und über die Menschheit und ihre Wirkung urteilen will, darf man nicht nur berücksichtigen, was der Fortschritt den Menschen gebracht hat. Da gehören auch die Auswirkungen auf alle anderen dazu.
Und mit den restlichen Bewohnern dieses Planetens ging und geht es imho deutlich schneller bergab, als es mit den paar Milliarden Ausbeutern bergauf geht.


----------



## kassi (15. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss ich grab hier ein sensibles Thema wieder aus, aber ich finde, dass das auch ganz gut hier rein passt.

Stehen bei euch auch so oft Leute vor der Tür, die nur zwei Wörter auf Deutsch können, undwar "Ausweis" wenn Sie euch ihren Ausweis vorzeigen und dann "Spende" sagen, wo sie ein kleines Stück Papier zeigen, wo ein kleines Kind drauf zu sehen ist, viel Text und dann Fett und Unterstrichen das Wort "Tumor" steht. Gerade eben erst wieder erlebt...

Solche Leute sollte man echt einsperren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2011)

Ich finde, dass es nicht im geringsten hier reinpasst und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es eine vollständige oder auch nur richtige Beschreibung dieser Form von Trickbetrügern ist (die mir schon seit >1 Jahrzehnt nicht mehr persönlich begegnet sind) - sondern eher eine missverständliche, die leicht mit Vorurteilen gegenüber diversen Bevölkerungsgruppen kombiniert werden kann.
Wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, eröffne bitte einen getrennten Thread mit differenziertem Startpost. Hier geht es um die Menschheit als ganzes.


----------



## tryitout (15. Januar 2011)

Das ist mal eine sehr interessante Diskussion.
Ich denk, dass jeder Mensch nicht Gut sondern Böse ist. Aber unser Gewissen weiß, dass "Gut" ein wünschenswerter Zustand ist und "Böse" ein negativer Zustand, den man versucht abzuwenden.
Deswegen sind wir auch grundsätzlich in PC-Games die Guten, die den Bösewichten mal ordentlich auf die Rübe kloppen. Oder wir sind von Filmen enttäuscht, welche nicht gut enden. Also jeder Mensch in uns sehnt sich nach dem Guten, nach positiven Gefühlen, nach Liebe, Zuneigung, Geborgenheit (ich weiß es klingt kitschig  ) Und genau diese GUTEN Gefühle suchen wir überall und definieren uns dann darüber. Manche sehen beruflichen Erfolg als etwas Gutes und bekommen davon nicht genug. Andere ihren Lvl 80 Orc in WoW, usw. 
Das Problem an der Sache: Das Böse ist in uns so tief verankert, dass man es nicht einfach sich abgewöhnen kann. Manche lassen ihre Böseseite mehr raus hängen, andere weniger. Aber sie ist so oder so da.
Wirkliche Veränderung bekommt man meiner Meinung nach nur über den Glaube. Die meisten von uns haben den zwar schon komplett an den Nagel gehängt, aber oft sind die unscheinbaren Dinge der Schlüssel zum nächsten Level.
Für mich war das damals auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Januar 2011)

> Deswegen sind wir auch grundsätzlich in PC-Games die Guten, die den Bösewichten mal ordentlich auf die Rübe kloppen. Oder wir sind von Filmen enttäuscht, welche nicht gut enden.


Nö. 
Ich hasse Happy-Ends und würde in Games lieber böse sein. 

Nicht jeder Mensch sehnt sich nach positiven Gefühlen, also kannst du das nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2011)

Wer bestimmt denn was gut oder schlecht ist ? Der Mensch ? Wenn nur Tiere auf der Welt wären dann würde es auch nicht besser sein, weil die sich auch weiterentwickeln würden...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Januar 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn was gut oder schlecht ist ? Der Mensch ?



Wer denn sonst?  



> Wenn nur Tiere auf der Welt wären dann würde es auch nicht besser sein, weil die sich auch weiterentwickeln würden...


Woher willst du wissen wie sich das entwickeln würde?


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2011)

Was ist gut am Menschen?

Das er sich selbst auslöschen wird oder die Natur dafür sorgt.


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Januar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Wer denn sonst?


Die Natur kennt keine Moral und damit auch kein Gut oder Böse.
Das sind nur menschliche Definitionen, die nicht mal in allen Teilen der Welt gleich bewertet werden.

Wenn der Mensch nicht so habgierig wäre, dann wäre er gar nicht so schlecht, wie hier alle tun.
*Habgier ist unser schlimmstes Problem. Alles andere nur ein Resultat dessen.*

Außerdem hat Gott den Menschen nach seinem Vorbild geschaffen...


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. Januar 2011)

einfach alle auf 5 weg
1...2...3...4...5...flop
und siehe da, die welt ist wieder in ordnung und die natur kann sich an der nächsten version versuchen. kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Außerdem hat Gott den Menschen nach seinem Vorbild geschaffen...



Dein Gott … mag sein meiner nicht!


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dein Gott … mag sein meiner nicht!


Wer ist denn dein Gott?
Ist doch eh alles dat gleische, nur andere Namen...


----------



## -NTB- (26. Januar 2011)

tjaa...was ist gut an dem Lebewesen Mensch...?!?

kommt natürlich auf die sichtweise an....

Wenn man die Sichtweise der >Erde< betrachtet passt dieser "Witz" perfekt!!!

Treffen sich 2 Erden.

Fragt die eine: "Wie geht´s"?

Die andere: "Nicht so gut, ich hab Homo Sapiens".

Sagt die andere: "Nicht so schlimm, das geht vorbei".


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zuviel gesehen und gelesen, um etwas wirklich Gutes am Menschen zu finden. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind 35% der Menschheit das pure Böse. 60% ignorant, unselbstständig und einfältig (womit sie die perfekten Werkzeuge für die ersten 35% bilden) und gerade einmal 5% intelligent, selbst- und anständig. 

Und die Geschichte gibt mir größtenteils recht.


----------



## Fossi777 (6. Februar 2011)

Das einzig Gute am Menschen ist, dass er sich selbst ausrotten wird...


----------



## thysol (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind 35% der Menschheit das pure Böse.



Die Definition "Gut" und "Boese" kommt vom Menschen selbst. Die Natur unterscheidet nicht zwischen gut und boese.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 60% ignorant, unselbstständig und einfältig (womit sie die perfekten Werkzeuge für die ersten 35% bilden)



Ein dummer Mensch ist nicht gleich ein boeser Mensch.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> und gerade einmal 5% intelligent, selbst- und anständig.
> 
> Und die Geschichte gibt mir größtenteils recht.



Anstaendig sein erhoeht aber nicht unbedingt die Ueberlebenschancen.

Ich finde uebrigens einfach das der Mensch eine sehr fortgeschrittene Spezies ist. Ich glaube kaum das er sich selbst ausrotten wird oder das er bald austerben wird. Ich glaube sogar das wir ins Weltall auswandern werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass eine Spezies, die unfähig ist, die Ökosphäre eines Planeten intakt zu belassen, in der Lage ist, auf einem anderen, unwirtlicheren Planeten eine komplett neue aufzubauen?


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2011)

Der Mensch mag sich technologisch weiterentwickelt haben, aber im Kopf sind wir kaum anders als unsere Vorfahren aus der Steilzeit. Da laufen auch heute noch die gleichen Denkmuster ab wie damals. Heute sind wir vielleicht erzogen und zivilisiert, aber das Programm ist noch immer das gleiche. 

Und das stellt nunmal eine große Gefahr dar. Wenn wir uns psychisch genauso weit entwickelt hätten wie technologisch, wären wir eine großartige Zivilisation. So, naja

@Thysol: Ein dummer Mensch lässt sich aber leicht manipulieren, was ihn zu einem hervorragenden Werkzeug machen kann.
Nur ein Mensch der in der Lage ist vollkommen selbstständig zu denken und seine eigenen Gedanken und Taten regelmäßig zu prüfen und bewerten, kann sich der Manipulation die heute überall zu finden ist halbwegs entziehen.

Gutes Beispiel bin da z.B. ich selber. Ich weiß Osama hat nichts mit 9/11 zu tun, und sowohl der Angriff auf Afghanistan wie auf den Irak war illegal und Bush gehört .........., und es gibt keine Terroristen etc. 
Aber selbst ich muss immer wenn ich heute einen Mann mit langem Bart sehe an so etwas denken.

Wie ergeht es dann erst dem typischen Bildleser? Mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie unfrei und gesteuert die Gedanken dieser Menschen sind......

@AMDFan2005: 5% ist wohl leider etwas hoch gegriffen, zumindest wenn man die Regeln für Anständig recht eng fasst. Aber das gute ist, dass es immer mehr werden


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Februar 2011)

> Gutes Beispiel bin da z.B. ich selber. Ich weiß Osama hat nichts mit 9/11 zu tun, und sowohl der Angriff auf Afghanistan wie auf den Irak war illegal und Bush gehört .........., und es gibt keine Terroristen etc.



Aha und worauf stützt sich dein Wissen?


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2011)

Auf Hinterfragen, Nachlesen, Zweifeln und eigene Meinung bilden

Wobei "ich weiß" vielleicht etwas sehr hoch gegriffen ist. Ein "ich bin mir sicher" hätte wohl eher gepasst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass eine Spezies, die unfähig ist, die Ökosphäre eines Planeten intakt zu belassen, in der Lage ist, auf einem anderen, unwirtlicheren Planeten eine komplett neue aufzubauen?



Es sind ja nicht alle Individuen so, man muss halt darauf achten, dass nur die auf anderen Planeten kolonisieren, die sich auch damit auskennen. 




nyso schrieb:


> Auf Hinterfragen, Nachlesen, Zweifeln und eigene Meinung bilden
> 
> Wobei "ich weiß" vielleicht etwas sehr hoch gegriffen ist. Ein "ich bin mir sicher" hätte wohl eher gepasst.



Nicht schon wieder deine Thesen von den Angriffen des 11. Septembers. Mich wundert, dass du daran immer noch festhältst, denn inzwischen sollte sogar dir klar sein, dass Bin Laden seine Finger drin hatte oder wieso sollte er das sogar selbst sagen?


----------



## Arthuriel (6. Februar 2011)

@quanti:
Ich muss dabei gerade an einen Userkommentar auf einer Nachrichtenseite denken, den ich mal gelesen habe:
Mittlerweile scheint es Mainstream zu sein gegen den Mainstream zu  sein.

(So oder so ähnlich war der Wortlaut).


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Februar 2011)

@ nyso

Aha, also weißt du nichts genaues, genau wie alle anderen Menschen die mit den Ermittlungen nichts direkt zu tun hatten!  Wissen erringt man in solchen Sachen nur, wenn man Fakten selbst sammeln kann die sämtliche Sachen die bisher veröffentlicht wurden widerlegen können und unumstößliche Beweise enthalten und da du selbst so etwas nicht gemacht hast, oder jemals machen könntest, ist dein angebliches Wissen genauso viel Wert, wie dein Wissen um den genauen Tathergang im J.F.K-Fall!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aha, also weißt du nichts genaues, genau wie alle anderen Menschen die mit den Ermittlungen nichts direkt zu tun hatten!



Wenn du mit Leuten redest, die dabei waren, dann hast du einen ganz anderen Eindruck als wenn du das nur am Fernsehen gesehen hast und dann verlierst du auch den Glauben daran, dass es Leute gibt, die tatsächlich annehmen, dass sich die USA selbst angegriffen haben.
Als ob die USA einen Grund brauchen um in ein anderes Land zu marschieren oder einen Diktator zu stürzen.


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du etwas Zeit hast kannst du dich ja gerne belesen^^
Alles Schall und Rauch: 9/11

Im Focus Money war auch mal ein sehr guter Bericht, den dürfte man noch immer im Internet finden, ebenso wie zigtausende andere Berichte.

Das ganze ist aber nicht ganz Thema des Threads^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Nicht schon wieder diese bekloppte Webseite. 
Mach doch einen 9-11 Thread auf, leider sind ja inzwischen wieder alle dicht, aber ein neuer kann nicht schaden, vielleicht hast du ja endlich mal neues Wissen und nicht die alten Kamellen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Februar 2011)

@ nyso

Genau dieses Wissen ist Wissen was ich selber anzweifle, denn diese angeblichen Weltverbesserer von Alles-Schall-und-Rauch sitzen in Kneipen und halten Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch, genau wie die vier Skatspieler die sich über Gott und die Welt unterhalten! 

PS: Wie naiv bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

Warte, das waren nicht die Illuminaten? 

@Topic: Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, dass die Menschen von Grund auf böse/gut sind. Das sind beides von Menschne geschaffene Begriffe, die dazu noch nciht einmal eindeutig definiert sind. Der Mensch handelt meistens einfach nach uralten Instinkten. Manche von denen sind vielleicht nicht mehr aktuell, weswegen sie als böse abgetan werden. Aber nichtsdestortrotz ist der Mensch immer noch ein Herdentier. Er kann mit anderen Menschen und auch Tieren fühlen. Ich denke schon die Tatsache macht ihn nicht rein böse. Aber wie gesagt ich finde diese Diskussion etwas unsinnig, da es so viele Definitionen von gut/böse gibt


----------



## Arthuriel (6. Februar 2011)

Alles Schall und Rauch...Ist das nicht diese Seite, die oftmals aus Hetze, einem vereinfachten Weltbild und extremen politischen Einstellungen besteht (rechtsgesinnt, sowie Argumente, um auch linksgesinnte zu überzeugen)? Zumindest war ich mal auf der Seite und habe sie in solcher Erinnerung. Denn wenn man wirklich die Wahrheit verbreitet, so man sowas eigentlich nicht nötig, sondern kann ja auch neutral schreiben.

P.S.: War mal gerade auf der Seite wieder drauf. Anscheinend hat sie einen etwas seriöseren Touch, doch die Inhalte sind die gleichen.

Fazit: Der Name ist im Bezug auf den Seiteninhalt Programm: Alles Schall und Rauch


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, dass die Menschen von Grund auf böse/gut sind. Das sind beides von Menschne geschaffene Begriffe, die dazu noch nciht einmal eindeutig definiert sind. Der Mensch handelt meistens einfach nach uralten Instinkten. Manche von denen sind vielleicht nicht mehr aktuell, weswegen sie als böse abgetan werden. Aber nichtsdestortrotz ist der Mensch immer noch ein Herdentier. Er kann mit anderen Menschen und auch Tieren fühlen. Ich denke schon die Tatsache macht ihn nicht rein böse. Aber wie gesagt ich finde diese Diskussion etwas unsinnig, da es so viele Definitionen von gut/böse gibt



Der Mensch hat aber Eigenschaften, die du bei keinem anderen Tier finden wirst. Ob es nun positive oder negative sind, lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es gut am Menschen, dass es immer wieder welche gibt, die sich ihr Wissen krampfhaft aus alternativen Quellen zusammen suchen und dabei nicht beachten, ob es überhaupt irgendwie belegbar ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut am Menschen, dass es immer wieder welche gibt, die sich ihr Wissen krampfhaft aus alternativen Quellen zusammen suchen und dabei nicht beachten, ob es überhaupt irgendwie belegbar ist.



Aber ob das aber gut ist, wage ich dann doch eher zu bezweifeln.
Ich finde es jedenfalls besser, wenn Menschen dazu in der Lage sind, die eigenen Fehler einzugestehen und das zu akzeptieren, was den Tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat aber Eigenschaften, die du bei keinem anderen Tier finden wirst. Ob es nun positive oder negative sind, lass ich mal außen vor.


Eben genau das meine ich ja. Aber wer sagt denn, ob diese Eigentschaften gut sind? Und wer, dass sie böse sind? Sind Katzen auch böse, weil sie mit Mäusenn spielen? Wären es Menschen, wenn sie es tun würden(was manche ja in gewisser weise sogar tun)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Gut und Böse sind Definitionen des Menschen selbst. Ein Tier kann nicht von Gut und Böse unterscheiden, da es die Begriffe nicht definieren kann.
Dass eine Katze mit einer gefangenen Maus spielt, ist wichtig für sie, weil sie lernen muss, wie sich ihre Beute verhält.
Würde sie das nicht machen, könnte sie keine Mäuse fangen und müsste verhungern.
(da sie ja keinen Daumen hat um die Whiskas Dose aufzumachen )


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, aber haben wir gut und böse definiert? Was für den einen gut ist, ist für den anderen böse! Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich meine


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Jeder Mensch definiert das unterschiedlich. Hängt einerseits von Grad der Bildung ab und andererseits vom kulturellen Umfeld.


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

Das hängt sicherlich noch von mehr Faktoren ab
Aber genau deswegen finde ich es unsinnig, wenn jemand herkommt und sagt, dass der Mensch rein böse ist. Das ist er nicht, wenn er das wäre, wäre er als Herdentier schon lange ausgerottet (worden). Dazu kommt noch, dass es den Menschen gar nicht gibt und oft Extrembeispiele/Situationen als Durchschnittsmenschen genommen werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Das hängt sicherlich noch von mehr Faktoren ab



Natürlich, aber ich wollte jetzt keine Liste machen. 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Aber genau deswegen finde ich es unsinnig, wenn jemand herkommt und sagt, dass der Mensch rein böse ist. Das ist er nicht, wenn er das wäre, wäre er als Herdentier schon lange ausgerottet (worden). Dazu kommt noch, dass es den Menschen gar nicht gibt und oft Extrembeispiele/Situationen als Durchschnittsmenschen genommen werden



Der Mensch ist nicht Böse oder gut, die Erziehung macht da eine Menge aus, das Verständnis seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber, die soziale Ader, alles mögliche (verdammt, gleich mach ich eine Liste ).
Der Mensch verhält sich so, wie er es muss um überleben zu können, wenns dazu gehört, dass er andere Menschen angreift und tötet, dann ist das ein Teil seiner Überlebensstrategie, auch wenn sie in den Augen anderer Menschen abstoßend erscheinen mag (und ich meine jetzt nicht das Nazi Regime).


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch verhält sich so, wie er es muss um überleben zu können, wenns dazu gehört, dass er andere Menschen angreift und tötet, dann ist das ein Teil seiner Überlebensstrategie, auch wenn sie in den Augen anderer Menschen abstoßend erscheinen mag (und ich meine jetzt nicht das Nazi Regime).



Leider nicht immer, es gibt z.B. auch Psychopathen, die Tiere aus Spaß quälen. Aber ich mit den Extremmenschne/Situationen, und im Allgemeinen würde ich dir Recht geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Leider nicht immer, es gibt z.B. auch Psychopathen, die Tiere aus Spaß quälen. Aber ich mit den Extremmenschne/Situationen, und im Allgemeinen würde ich dir Recht geben



Ich meine keine Individuen, sondern allgemeine Beobachtungen von Anthropologen. 
Guck dir einige Stämme im Regenwald an. dort ist/war es üblich, dass ein Dorf ein anderes angegriffen und die Frauen entführt hat um sich mit ihnen zu paaren.
Für einen Europäer mag das grausam sein, für die Dorfbewohner überlebenswichtig, denn nur so können sie ihren Genpool erweitern um Inzest und genetischer Degeneration vorzubeugen.

Wo sowas hinführt, sieht man ja inzwischen bei der Hundezucht.


----------



## Hansaplast (6. Februar 2011)

Um zu entscheiden ob der Mensch "gut" oder "schlecht" ist, 
müsste auch mit einer vergleichbaren Lebensform verglichen werden,
und nicht mit Tieren.

Ich wette das irgendwo im Weltall sich in diesem Augenblich einige Arten
von "Außerirdischen" darüber kaputtlachen, das wir Penner es bisher 
noch nicht einmal bis zu unserem nächsten Nachbarplaneten geschafft haben.

Da stehen sogar 2 Lichtjahre rund um unseren Planeten Schilder:

*VORSICHT! BAUSTELLE! *
*Bitte weiträumig umfliegen*​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

*Weitere 9/11 Posts in diesem Thread werden gelöscht und geahndet.*
Lest euch den letzten Thread zum Thema durch und wenn ihr dann noch irgendwas neues zu melden habt, schreibt eine PM, damit ich ihn wieder aufmache.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Alles Schall und Rauch...Ist das nicht diese Seite, die oftmals aus Hetze, einem vereinfachten Weltbild und extremen politischen Einstellungen besteht (*rechtsgesinnt, sowie Argumente, um auch linksgesinnte zu überzeugen*)? Zumindest war ich mal auf der Seite und habe sie in solcher Erinnerung. Denn wenn man wirklich die Wahrheit verbreitet, so man sowas eigentlich nicht nötig, sondern kann ja auch neutral schreiben.
> 
> P.S.: War mal gerade auf der Seite wieder drauf. Anscheinend hat sie einen etwas seriöseren Touch, doch die Inhalte sind die gleichen.
> 
> Fazit: Der Name ist im Bezug auf den Seiteninhalt Programm: Alles Schall und Rauch



Sicher, dass es nicht eher umgedreht ist? 

Als ich das letzte Mal darauf war, war es ziemlich linksgerichtet. 
Da waren irgendwelche anti-Israel Thesen, was definitiv für links spricht.


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Da waren irgendwelche anti-Israel Thesen, was definitiv für links spricht.


Kann genauso für rechts sprechen


----------



## unterseebotski (7. Februar 2011)

Der Mensch ist nicht von Natur aus böse, wer mal ein Kind aufwachsen sieht, weiß was ich meine. Von Natur aus sind wir "freundliche" Wesen, die darauf aus sind, dass andere sie mögen (da bleibe ich jetzt mal innerhalb der eigenen Art). Wir lieben es, geliebt zu werden - denke ich.

Wir haben allerdings ein sehr großes Problem: irgendwann haben wir angefangen, kleine Papierstreifen mit Zahlen darauf als das Wichtigste überhaupt im Universum anzusehen - die meisten streben nur noch danach, mehr Papierstreifen und mehr Zahlen als die anderen zu haben. 

Betrachtet man indigene Völker, gibt es sowohl kriegerische Völker, als auch Völker die man als friedlich bezeichnen kann. Aber alle leben im Einklang mit der Natur, wohl wissend, dass verantwortungsloser Umgang mit der Natur die Auslöschung der eigenen Art bedeuten kann.

Wie schon quanti gesagt hat, das Kriegerische in uns sichert das Überleben - nach vielen Vorbildern in der Natur verteidigen wir unsere Brut und unsere Gruppe. Dazu können wir kriegerisch und grausam sein, was aber ursprünglich dazu gedacht war, unser Überleben zu sichern.
In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ist diese Eigenschaft allerdings etwas fehlgeleitet worden.
Heute geht es eigentlich nur noch um Habgier und Neid. 
Wir wollen immer schneller höher weiter größer mehr mehr mehr...


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> ...Heute geht es eigentlich nur noch um Habgier und Neid.
> Wir wollen immer schneller höher weiter größer mehr mehr mehr...


 
Genau hier liegt das Problem. Je mehr man hat, desto mehr will man noch haben. (Ist genau wie mit Kartoffelchips)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Kann genauso für rechts sprechen



Wieviele rechte Parteien unterstützen die PLO, reden von Palästina so, als wäre es ein real existierendes Land (nachdem Arafat selbst zugegeben hat, dass Palästina ein alternativer Begriff für Jordanien ist) und nennen sich selbst überzeugte anti-Zionisten*? 



*Netter Trick, um nicht als anti-Semit geouted zu werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Betrachtet man indigene Völker, gibt es sowohl kriegerische Völker, als auch Völker die man als friedlich bezeichnen kann.



Was deine natürliche Freundlichkeit gegenüber allen Artgenossen wohl wiederlegen sollte  Der Mensch ist von Natur aus nett zu Angehörigen seiner Sippe, zumindest solange er keine Möglichkeit sieht, ihren Platz in der Rangordnung einzunehemen.



> Aber alle leben im Einklang mit der Natur, wohl wissend, dass verantwortungsloser Umgang mit der Natur die Auslöschung der eigenen Art bedeuten kann.



Dieses Wissen ist denkbar selten und von Einklang kann oft auch keine Rede sein. Bei einigen Inselvölkern gibt es das, aber z.B. bei afrikanischen Hirtenkulturen oder diversen Regenwaldbewohnern resultieren heute massive ökologische Probleme aus dem Aufeinandertreffen traditioneller Wirtschaftsmethoden, wie unkontrollierter Viehhaltung oder der Kombination Brandrodung/Bodenübernutzung/Errosion, und modernem Werkzeug, medizinischer Versorgung und großflächigem Handel, die eine deutliche Steigerung der Bevölkerungszahlen ermöglichen. Womit ich jetzt nicht die Lebensumstände schönreden möchte. Aber Fakt ist, dass bei vielen indigenen Völkern die Bevölkerungszahlen nicht bewusst reguliert, sondern durch Krankheiten und Hunger limitiert wurden. Da die wenigsten indigenen Völker einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Natur pflegten, wird bei steigender Bevölkerungsgröße der Tolleranzbereich des Ökosystems überschritten.
(Übrigens kein ausschließlich modernes Beispiel. Die Osterinsel ist ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür, wie eine vorindustrielle Kultur auch ganz ohne westlichen Einfluss ihre eigene Lebensgrundlage überbeansprucht und dadurch vernichtet hat)



> Wie schon quanti gesagt hat, das Kriegerische in uns sichert das Überleben - nach vielen Vorbildern in der Natur verteidigen wir unsere Brut und unsere Gruppe. Dazu können wir kriegerisch und grausam sein, was aber ursprünglich dazu gedacht war, unser Überleben zu sichern.
> In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ist diese Eigenschaft allerdings etwas fehlgeleitet worden.
> Heute geht es eigentlich nur noch um Habgier und Neid.
> Wir wollen immer schneller höher weiter größer mehr mehr mehr...



"Überleben sichern" bedeutet früher nun einmal, sich gegenüber anderen durchzusetzen und mehr Vorräte, mehr Nachkommen, mehr Land/Ressourcen unter seiner Kontrolle zu haben. Die genetische Veranlagungen greifen nicht auf abstraktes Denken zurück (wäre evolutionstechnisch auch etwas riskant), sondern steuern direkt entsprechende Triebe:
An die Spitze des Stammes gelangen, viele Nahrungsquellen unter seine Kontrolle bringen, Nachkommen in die Welt setzen. Statt Stamm haben wir heute Karriereleitern und (fremde - denn mitlerweile ist quasi alles in Besitz von irgendwem) Ressourcen werden nun im Namen des eigenen Staates/Unternehmens/Pfadfindervereins in Anspruch genommen. Nur die Sache mit den Kindern ist in modernen Industriegesellschaften rückläufig, weil Verhütungsmittel die entsprechende Motivation ins Nutzlose laufen lassen.


----------



## unterseebotski (9. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was deine natürliche Freundlichkeit gegenüber allen Artgenossen wohl wiederlegen sollte  Der Mensch ist von Natur aus nett zu Angehörigen seiner Sippe, zumindest solange er keine Möglichkeit sieht, ihren Platz in der Rangordnung einzunehemen.


Nicht jeder strebt nach Führung. Kommt immer ganz auf die Gene an. Außerdem würde ich das schon wieder als angelerntes Verhalten einstufen. 
Und doch: der Mensch ist von Natur aus nett. Babys in einem gewissen Alter grinsen einfach JEDEN an. Das ist ne Tatsache. Wir lernen erst später zu differenzieren, zu dem will ich nett sein, zu einem anderen nicht. Das schauen wir uns von den Eltern ab, würde ich sagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses Wissen ist denkbar selten und von Einklang kann oft auch keine Rede sein. Bei einigen Inselvölkern gibt es das, aber z.B. bei afrikanischen Hirtenkulturen oder diversen Regenwaldbewohnern resultieren heute massive ökologische Probleme aus dem Aufeinandertreffen traditioneller Wirtschaftsmethoden, wie unkontrollierter Viehhaltung oder der Kombination Brandrodung/Bodenübernutzung/Errosion, und modernem Werkzeug, medizinischer Versorgung und großflächigem Handel, die eine deutliche Steigerung der Bevölkerungszahlen ermöglichen. ...


Da hab ich mich niucht klar ausgedrückt, ich meine indigene Völker, die noch keinen Kontakt zu "unserer Welt" gehabt haben, z.B. bisher noch "unentdeckte" Völker im Amazonas-Gebiet. Die betreiben noch keine Brandrodung (hab jedenfalls noch nix davon gehört), die bewirtschaften Gärten, die das eigene Überleben sichern - und nicht aus Profitabsichten.
Bevor die einen Baum im Wald fällen, fragen sie erstmal die Geister des Waldes um Erlaubnis. Die Gärten sind nur so groß wie nötig.
Ein anderes Beispiel sind die Indianervölker Nordamerikas, die auch im Einklang mit der Natur lebten bzw. sich nur das genommen haben, was sie brauchten. (Ja ich weiß, da gab es auch kriegerische Stämme und Kämpfe zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen - aber aus Gründen, die ich oben schon beschrieben habe).
Das ging jedenfalls tausende Jahre gut, bis wir kamen... 
Fehlschläge gab es bei den Menschen schon immer, z.B. die Mayas, die "verschwunden" sind, bevor die Spanier kamen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Überleben sichern" bedeutet früher nun einmal, sich gegenüber anderen durchzusetzen und mehr Vorräte, mehr Nachkommen, mehr Land/Ressourcen unter seiner Kontrolle zu haben. Die genetische Veranlagungen greifen nicht auf abstraktes Denken zurück (wäre evolutionstechnisch auch etwas riskant), sondern steuern direkt entsprechende Triebe:
> An die Spitze des Stammes gelangen, viele Nahrungsquellen unter seine Kontrolle bringen, Nachkommen in die Welt setzen.


Da widerspreche ich teilweise: sich gegenüber anderen durchsetzen, JA aber nur, wenn Ressourcen knapp werden. 
"_mehr_ Vorräte, _mehr_ Nachkommen" - NEIN. Nur soviel wie man zum Überleben braucht. Alles andere wäre zu riskant. Warum z.B. auf der Jagd sein Leben oder Verletzung riskieren um mehr Fleisch zu bekommen als man braucht? Das macht nicht wirklich Sinn, finde ich. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es so praktiziert wurde/wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt Stamm haben wir heute Karriereleitern und (fremde - denn mitlerweile ist quasi alles in Besitz von irgendwem) ...


Aber nicht jeder strebt nach Karriere, ich kenne ein paar Leute, die arbeiten wirklich nur um zu leben. Wenn man sich aus der Werbemaschinerie löst und Lifestyle den Rücken kehrt, nur das kauft, was man wirklich braucht, dann ist man schon ein ganzes Stück freier als andere. 
Dabei hilft mir z.B. ein uralter Spruch: "Was es alles gibt, das ich nicht brauche..." hat schon Aristoteles erkannt...


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

> Fehlschläge gab es bei den Menschen schon immer, z.B. die Mayas, die "verschwunden" sind, bevor die Spanier kamen.


Fehlinformation, denn die Mayas gab es sehr wohl noch, als die spanischen Konquistadoren kamen!


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Fehlinformation, denn die Mayas gab es sehr wohl noch, als die spanischen Konquistadoren kamen!


Dann eben die Inkas...  oder Azteken oder Olmeken - irgendein Volk hat seine tollen Städte verlassen und ist verschwunden. DAS Volk meine ich, hab grad kein Bock auf Wikipedia...


----------



## Icejester (10. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder strebt nach Karriere, ich kenne ein paar Leute, die arbeiten wirklich nur um zu leben. Wenn man sich aus der Werbemaschinerie löst und Lifestyle den Rücken kehrt, nur das kauft, was man wirklich braucht, dann ist man schon ein ganzes Stück freier als andere.
> Dabei hilft mir z.B. ein uralter Spruch: "Was es alles gibt, das ich nicht brauche..." hat schon Aristoteles erkannt...



Ja, wenn man damit glücklich wird, soll man es halt so machen. Für mich wär's nix, aber die Menschen sind ja verschieden.


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte ja jetzt die These aufstellen: Für wahres Glück braucht man keinen weltlichen Besitz.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Februar 2011)

Hat die These so oder anders nicht schon mal ein anderer aufgestellt?

Wie hieß der Typ nur  … ach ja JESUS!  …


----------



## Arthuriel (10. Februar 2011)

Und was war mit Buddha? Das war immerhin ca. 500 Jahre eher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Nicht jeder strebt nach Führung. Kommt immer ganz auf die Gene an. Außerdem würde ich das schon wieder als angelerntes Verhalten einstufen.



Es mag ein paar Leute geben, die sich wirklich gern vollständig unterordnen, aber die meisten, die ich kenne, streben nach Kontrolle über ihre Umgebung. D.h. ja nicht, dass man an die Spitze eines bestimmten Systems will. Auch jemand, der ""von unten"" die Gesellschaft umformen will, will de facto das Leben anderer nach seinem Willen gestalten - er will es nur nicht "um jeden Preis", sondern bevorzugt eher wenig autoritäre Methoden.



> Und doch: der Mensch ist von Natur aus nett. Babys in einem gewissen Alter grinsen einfach JEDEN an. Das ist ne Tatsache. Wir lernen erst später zu differenzieren, zu dem will ich nett sein, zu einem anderen nicht. Das schauen wir uns von den Eltern ab, würde ich sagen.



Babys kleine egoistische Manipulatoren ihrer Umgebung 
Die Lächeln jeden an, damit er ihnen nichts tut oder noch besser: Ihnen was gibt. Mit ein bißchen Übung sind sie später in der Lage, Weinen&Co gezielt einzusetzen, um ihre Eltern zu steuern. (gibts in der Tat psychologische Studien zu, auch wenn ich vermutlich lange suchen müsste, bis ich sie wiederfinde)
Ein abstraktes Konzept wie "nett sein" (aber auch "böse sein") dagegen ist nicht angebohren. Wie man sich "nett verhält", d.h. dass ein Lächeln "nett" ist, dass muss erst erlernt werden - und dann wird mit 3-4 Jahren vielleicht auch mal nur aus Höflichkeit die Nachbarin angelächelt.



> Da hab ich mich niucht klar ausgedrückt, ich meine indigene Völker, die noch keinen Kontakt zu "unserer Welt" gehabt haben, z.B. bisher noch "unentdeckte" Völker im Amazonas-Gebiet.



De facto inexistent. Es gibt einige sehr wenige Stämme, die nur wenig Kontakt zur Außenwelt haben, aber in Zuge von Holzindustrie und Goldsuchern kommt überall mal jemand vorbei.
Aber wie oben erwähnt: Z.B. die Vegetation der Osterinsel wurde auch ohne Kontakt zu westlichen Industrienationen zu Fall gebracht.



> Die betreiben noch keine Brandrodung (hab jedenfalls noch nix davon gehört), die bewirtschaften Gärten, die das eigene Überleben sichern - und nicht aus Profitabsichten.
> Bevor die einen Baum im Wald fällen, fragen sie erstmal die Geister des Waldes um Erlaubnis. Die Gärten sind nur so groß wie nötig.



Was glaubst du, wie viele Bäume du fällen musst, um neben einer 50m hohen Baumkrone Sonne auf den Boden deines "Gartens" zu bekommen? Mit einer Steinaxt wäre man da sehr lange beschäftigt. Die traditionelle Methode besteht darin, nur eine Schneise zu schlagen und dann ein Feuer zu legen, dass in Windrichtung den Rest freilegt. In einem feuchten Wald ist das per se ja auch noch keine große Katastrophe und du hast recht: Die so geschaffenen Felder sind nicht überdimensioniert, sondern der Stammesgröße angemessen (was sollte man auch mit mehr, wenn man nicht regelmäßig auf Märkte geht?). Das Problem sind die dann angewandten Anbaumethoden. Regenwaldboden ist äußerst empfindlich und man müsste auf sehr viele Dinge achten, wenn man ihn auf unbegrenzte Zeit nutzen möchte. Ohne Wissenschaft, Dünger und Co besteht die Alternative darin, nach 3-4-5 Jahren in gleicher Weise ein neues Feld anzulegen und das alte aufzugeben.
Wie gesagt: Solange sich wenig Menschen auf ein großes Areal verteilen kein Problem, 2-3 Jahrhunderte später ist das alte Feld wieder vollkommen in den Wald integriert. Aber das ist keine Ergebniss nachhaltigen Umganges mit der Natur.



> Ein anderes Beispiel sind die Indianervölker Nordamerikas, die auch im Einklang mit der Natur lebten bzw. sich nur das genommen haben, was sie brauchten. (Ja ich weiß, da gab es auch kriegerische Stämme und Kämpfe zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen - aber aus Gründen, die ich oben schon beschrieben habe).
> Das ging jedenfalls tausende Jahre gut, bis wir kamen...



Tausende? Die Mehrzahl ist nur eingeschränkt angemessen, Teile Nordamerikas wurden bis kurz vor Kolumbus von Jägern&Sammlern bewohnt, allgemein war die Besiedlung recht spärlich. Ob das ein zeitliches Artefakt war (=hätte man noch 2000 Jahre gewartet, wäre es doch überfüllt gewesen), oder ob es auf Krankheiten, harte Winter/unzureichende Lagermethoden zurückgeht (auch die sesshaften Stämme haben afaik in größerer Zahl auf Wildtiere zurückgegriffen, eine unzuverlässige Nahrungsquelle), weiß ich nicht - aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass sorgfältige Familienplanung zur Schonung der Natur praktiziert wurde.



> Da widerspreche ich teilweise: sich gegenüber anderen durchsetzen, JA aber nur, wenn Ressourcen knapp werden.
> "_mehr_ Vorräte, _mehr_ Nachkommen" - NEIN. Nur soviel wie man zum Überleben braucht. Alles andere wäre zu riskant. Warum z.B. auf der Jagd sein Leben oder Verletzung riskieren um mehr Fleisch zu bekommen als man braucht? Das macht nicht wirklich Sinn, finde ich. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es so praktiziert wurde/wird.



Risiko ist ein Abwägungsprozess. Und ich glaube durchaus, dass mehr gejagt wurde und wird, als zwingend zum überleben nötig wäre, wenn ausreichend leichte Beute zur Verfügung steht. Natürlich nicht mehr, als man braucht, "um sich den Bauch mit wohlschmeckenden Teilen des Tieres vollzustopfen und die Lagermöglichkeiten voll auszuschöpfen" - das würde keinen Sinn machen. Aber soviel Überfluss ist i.d.R. auch nur kurze Zeit des Jahres gegeben und überhaupt handelt dieses Beispiel von einer Jäger/Sammlerkultur in dünn besiedelter Region. Unter so guten Bedingungen bleibt eine Region aber nicht lange dünnbesiedelt und dann ergibt sich irgendwann eine Verknappung der pro-Kopf-Ressourcen. Mit Viehzucht oder Landwirtschaft hält ohnehin so etwas wie Besitz Einzug und z.B. seine Herde kann man durchaus über den eigenen Verbrauch hinaus wachsen lassen. Von so einfachen Dingen wie Hausbau mal ganz abgesehen - größere Hütte, größerer Feuerholzvorrat für den Winter und weg ist ein Stück Wald.
Nicht zu vergessen: "Isolierte Zivilisation" ist quasi ein Wiederspruch für sich. Noch vor der Bronzezeit gab es in Europa Handel über größere Entfernungen und z.B. hochqualitative Steinäxte kann man sich auch Vorrat anlegen.



> Aber nicht jeder strebt nach Karriere, ich kenne ein paar Leute, die arbeiten wirklich nur um zu leben. Wenn man sich aus der Werbemaschinerie löst und Lifestyle den Rücken kehrt, nur das kauft, was man wirklich braucht, dann ist man schon ein ganzes Stück freier als andere.
> Dabei hilft mir z.B. ein uralter Spruch: "Was es alles gibt, das ich nicht brauche..." hat schon Aristoteles erkannt...



Der Mensch kann sein komplettes Handeln bewusst beeinflussen - und in einigen Fällen führt dass zu dieser löblichen Einstellung.
Aber ich wollte ja nur darauf hinweisen, dass unsere Triebe in der modernen Gesellschaft keineswegs fehlgeleitet werden. Sie äußern sich in leicht anderer Form, aber sie sind weiterhin das Rückrat einer Vielzahl von Mechanismen. Einige Leute erheben sich über ihre Triebe, aber es sind wenige.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> De facto inexistent. Es gibt einige sehr wenige Stämme, die nur wenig Kontakt zur Außenwelt haben, aber in Zuge von Holzindustrie und Goldsuchern kommt überall mal jemand vorbei.
> Aber wie oben erwähnt: Z.B. die Vegetation der Osterinsel wurde auch ohne Kontakt zu westlichen Industrienationen zu Fall gebracht.


Doch, es gibt noch welche im Amazonas-Gebiet und man stellt absichtlich keinen Kontakt zu ihnen her. Ein paar sind schon entdeckt und die haben auch mal ein Flugzeug gesehen, das über ihnen kreiste... Aber Kontakt haben die keinen.
Auch nicht zu Holzfällern, im Amazonas-Gebiet, das zu den Anden hin aufsteigt, gibt es durchaus noch graue Flecken auf der Landkarte.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die dann angewandten Anbaumethoden. Regenwaldboden ist äußerst empfindlich und man müsste auf sehr viele Dinge achten, wenn man ihn auf unbegrenzte Zeit nutzen möchte.


In der Hinsicht waren die Bewohner der Regenwaldgebiete schon vor tausenden Jahren weiter als heute: die haben Asche von ihren Feuern in die oberen Bodenschichten eingearbeitet, man nennt es heute Terra Preta.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass sorgfältige Familienplanung zur Schonung der Natur praktiziert wurde.


 Habe ich das behauptet?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Risiko ist ein Abwägungsprozess. Und ich glaube durchaus, dass mehr gejagt wurde und wird, als zwingend zum überleben nötig wäre, wenn ausreichend leichte Beute zur Verfügung steht.


 Nur wenn es der Schamane des Stammes erlaubt. Man will die Geister ja nicht erzürnen... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Viehzucht oder Landwirtschaft hält ohnehin so etwas wie Besitz Einzug und z.B. seine Herde kann man durchaus über den eigenen Verbrauch hinaus wachsen lassen. Von so einfachen Dingen wie Hausbau mal ganz abgesehen - größere Hütte, größerer Feuerholzvorrat für den Winter und weg ist ein Stück Wald.


Dafür gibt es vor den Römern aber keine Hinweise. Die Kelten haben keine Wälder ausgerottet oder komplett gerodet.
Hast Du schonmal versucht, einen stattlichen Baum mit einer Steinaxt zu fällen? Viel Spaß! Auch die Menschen damals haben besseres zu tun gehabt und lieber Totholz gesammelt, das auch in Urwäldern unserer Breitengrade massenhaft zur Verfügung stand. Eine weitere Methode war das Fällen eines Baumes, indem man um den Stamm ein Feuer gelegt hat, Pferde oder Ochsen haben dann mit Seilen in der Krone gezogen und irgendwann hat es gekracht... Waren die Kelten beritten? Weiß ich grad ehrlich nicht.

Die "Häuser", die Indianer oder Kelten bewohnt haben, waren aus dünnerem Holz und geflochtenen Elementen gebaut, die man mit Rinde oder Lehm abgedichtet hat. Große Baumstämme konnte man bestimmt fällen, aber die weitere Verarbeitung war zu mühsälig. Ist ja auch heute ohne Maschinen noch sehr mühsam.
Die Indianer Nordamerikas haben nicht umsonst "Zelte" gebaut, bei einer nomadischen Lebensweise ist ein Haus wenig zweckmäßig.

Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass das steinzeitliche Leben im Einklang mit der Natur war, denn die Natur selber hat den Menschen die Grenzen des möglichen aufgezeigt und das Leben und die Verbreitung der Menschen durch natürliche Faktoren im Zaum gehalten.
Irgendwann kam der Punkt, als die Menschheit gezwungen war, vom Jäger und Sammler zum Bauern zu werden - mit den Problemen, die daraus entstanden, kämpfen wir heute noch, sowohl gesundheitlich als auch mit unserer Umwelt.
Wir bezeichnen das in unserer Geschichte selber als Hinauswurf aus dem Paradies...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Nur wenn es der Schamane des Stammes erlaubt. Man will die Geister ja nicht erzürnen...



Und der Schamane will den (hungernden) Stamm nicht erzürnen 



> Dafür gibt es vor den Römern aber keine Hinweise.



Sieht man mal von der vollständigen Kultuvierung der Flußläufe von Nil, Tigris und Euphrat ab 
Grundsätzlich gibt es natürlich ein Wechselspiel zwischen Bevölkerungsdichte, Grad der Naturnähe und Geschichtsschreibung. Völker, die ausreichend groß waren, um großflächig Schaden anzurichten und ausreichend entwickelt, um ihre Geschichte schriftlich zu überliefern, waren i.d.R. nicht mehr naturnah. Zuviele Menschen und Naturnah kriegt man auf einem Kontinent kaum hin.



> Hast Du schonmal versucht, einen stattlichen Baum mit einer Steinaxt zu fällen? Viel Spaß!



Ich nicht, aber ich habe mit Leuten gesprochen, die es gemacht haben. Wenn man weiß, wie man so ein Ding handhabt, ist es wohl recht einfach (iirc <10min für einen Baum, der dick genug war, um ein paar Planken für ein Schiff beizusteuern) und wenn ich mir angucke, wie schnell er ein Stück Holz bearbeiten konnte, dann glaube ich das. Aber du hast Recht: Solange die Ansiedlungen klein blieben, gab es einfachere Methoden. Solange...



> Die "Häuser", die Indianer oder Kelten bewohnt haben, waren aus dünnerem Holz und geflochtenen Elementen gebaut, die man mit Rinde oder Lehm abgedichtet hat. Große Baumstämme konnte man bestimmt fällen, aber die weitere Verarbeitung war zu mühsälig. Ist ja auch heute ohne Maschinen noch sehr mühsam.
> Die Indianer Nordamerikas haben nicht umsonst "Zelte" gebaut, bei einer nomadischen Lebensweise ist ein Haus wenig zweckmäßig.




Öhm - die Kelten hatten Pallisadenburgen und später auch Steinbauwerke...
Desweiteren waren weder sie noch ein Großteil der in Nordamerika vorgefundenen Kulturen nomadisch. Letztere hatten zwar afaik keine größere Metallverarbeitung, aber dass eine Stadt mit >10000 Einwohnern ohne Auswirkungen auf ihre Umwelt blieb, kann man wohl trotzdem ausschließen 



> Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass das steinzeitliche Leben im Einklang mit der Natur war, denn die Natur selber hat den Menschen die Grenzen des möglichen aufgezeigt und das Leben und die Verbreitung der Menschen durch natürliche Faktoren im Zaum gehalten.



Wenn du das verlieren gegenüber natürlichen Faktoren als "Einklang" bezeichnest, dann hast du natürlich recht. Ich persönlich (viele andere vermutlich auch) verstehen unter "Einklang" aber ein Verhältniss von (gegenseitigem) Respekt, nicht das Unterwerfen des einen (Menschen) unter den anderen, übermächtigen (Natur). Sonst könnte man umgekehrt genauso gut behaupten, die Natur würde heute in ""Einklang"" mit der Menschheit leben.
Für mich stellt sich das ganze als kontinuirlicher Kampf, frei von jedem Einklang dar. Die Menschheit hat die Natur zu jeder Zeit und nahezu überall nach all ihren Möglichkeiten ausgebeutet. Das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist die Dimension dieser Möglichkeiten - seit einigen Jahrhunderten ist es ihr möglich, die Natur auch auf globaler Ebene über ihre Regenerationsfähigkeiten hinaus zu überlasten. (auf regionaler macht sie es seit den Römern)



> Irgendwann kam der Punkt, als die Menschheit gezwungen war, vom Jäger und Sammler zum Bauern zu werden



Und dieser Zwang muss nach aktuellem Stand der Forschung daraus resultiert sein, dass es den vormaligen Jägern/Sammlern nicht mehr möglich war, sich über Jagd&Sammeln zu versorgen, weil sie die natürlichen Kapazitäten überlasteten. Die Zerstörung der Natur z.B. in Mitteleuropa beginnt ja nicht erst mit der Industriealisiserung - von der ursprünglichen Fauna und Flora war bereits nach der großflächigen Kultivierung im Mittelalter nichts mehr übrig. Die Bezeichung "europäische Kulturlandschaft" hat ja ihre Berechtigung und hat wenig mit "Einklang mit der Natur" zu tun. (nur waren die Feedbackzyklen damals zügiger. Wenn ein Färber das Wasser eines Baches ungenießbar machte, dann bekam er zügig Besuch von dessen Anwohnern. Wir können dagegen recht zuversichtlich sein, dass es uns eh nicht mehr gibt, wenn der echte Ärger mit dem Atommüll beginnt)


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du das verlieren gegenüber natürlichen Faktoren als "Einklang" bezeichnest, dann hast du natürlich recht. Ich persönlich (viele andere vermutlich auch) verstehen unter "Einklang" aber ein Verhältniss von (gegenseitigem) Respekt, nicht das Unterwerfen des einen (Menschen) unter den anderen, übermächtigen (Natur). Sonst könnte man umgekehrt genauso gut behaupten, die Natur würde heute in ""Einklang"" mit der Menschheit leben.
> Für mich stellt sich das ganze als kontinuirlicher Kampf, frei von jedem Einklang dar. *Die Menschheit hat die Natur zu jeder Zeit und nahezu überall nach all ihren Möglichkeiten ausgebeutet.* Das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist die Dimension dieser Möglichkeiten - seit einigen Jahrhunderten ist es ihr möglich, die Natur auch auf globaler Ebene über ihre Regenerationsfähigkeiten hinaus zu überlasten.


Wenn der Schamane eines Regenwaldvolkes also die Geister um Erlaubnis bittet, ein Stück Wald roden zu dürfen, der Stamm eventuell Opfer bringen muss und erst wenn der Schamane sein OK gibt, darf gefällt werden - das ist also für dich respektlos?

Btw. ist es heute ja nicht geklärt, warum sich der Mensch für die Landwirtschaft entschied, statt Jäger und Sammler zu bleiben. Dass die Ressourcen für die Menschheit knapp wurden ist ja nur eine Theorie...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wenn der Schamane eines Regenwaldvolkes also die Geister um Erlaubnis bittet, ein Stück Wald roden zu dürfen, der Stamm eventuell Opfer bringen muss und erst wenn der Schamane sein OK gibt, darf gefällt werden - das ist also für dich respektlos?



Das ist für mich nicht nachhaltig. Wieviel Respekt dahintersteckt, kann man ohne genaue Kenntniss des Schamenen nicht sagen. Ich bin Leuten, die sich als Meister der Spiritualtiät ausgeben, grundsätzlich misstrauisch. Diese Leute verschaffen sich Macht aus dem nichts heraus und das kann sehr attraktiv für Leute sein, auch wenn sie den Aberglauben an sich gar nicht teilen.
Wie gesagt: Die spannende Frage ist, wie "die Geister" entscheiden, wenn das Verhungern von Stammensmitgliedern droht. Dann zeigt sich der Unterschied zwischen Resepekt (ich achte jemanden und stecke gegenüber seinen Interessen zurück) und Höflichkeit (ich mache, was ich will, aber ich dekoriere es mit etablierten Verhaltenselementen)



> Btw. ist es heute ja nicht geklärt, warum sich der Mensch für die Landwirtschaft entschied, statt Jäger und Sammler zu bleiben. Dass die Ressourcen für die Menschheit knapp wurden ist ja nur eine Theorie...



Es ist die einzig mir bekannte. Fakt ist, dass einfache Landwirtschaft wesentlich mehr Arbeit pro Menge Nahrung verlangt und i.d.R. weniger schmackhaftere Nahrung liefert, als Jagd und Sammeln. (aus dem Freizeitverhalten diverser späterer Generationen schließe ich auch mal, dass letzteres mehr Spaß macht. Jedenfalls wäre mir niemand bekannt, der Unkrautjähten zu seinem Hobby macht - Pilzsammler und Hobbyjäger gibt es dagegen einige)
Der einzige offensichtliche Vorteil von Landwirtschaft ist der höhere nutzbare Ertrag auf gleicher Fläche, weil man eben weniger für "die Natur" lässt. Das spielt aber erst dann eine Rolle, wenn die bisher genutzte Fläche bereits maximal besammelt und überjagt wurde und ein Ausweichen auf andere Flächen nicht möglich ist.

Da sehe ich übrigens eine parallele zur aktuellen Entwicklung der Fischproduktion:
Nachdem man im Laufe der Jahrzehnte von leergefischten Gebieten in neue Ozeane (oder größere Tiefen) gewechselt ist, hat man mitlerweile ~den Punkt erreicht, an dem die Wildfänge eher ab- denn zunehmen und kein Ausweichen mehr möglich ist. Stattdessen explodiert die Aquakultur - und zwar vorerst in primitiver Form (in Europa): Junge (Raub)fische werden wild gefangen und mit einfacher zu beschaffenem Futter (in dem Fall Fisch, der nicht schmeckt) aufgezogen.
Ein sehr ähnlicher Mechanismus wie bei einer Jägergesellschaft, die Jungtiere erlegter Mütter nicht mehr direkt verspeißt, sondern zunächst großzieht, also den Weg zum Hirten und Viehzüchter beschreitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Btw. ist es heute ja nicht geklärt, warum sich der Mensch für die Landwirtschaft entschied, statt Jäger und Sammler zu bleiben. Dass die Ressourcen für die Menschheit knapp wurden ist ja nur eine Theorie...



Dem Menschen ging es aber ebenso wie allen Raubtieren. Wenn sie ihre Beute jagen wollten, mussten sie ihr folgen, denn kein Hirsch wartet ja darauf erlegt zu werden.
Und wie bei Tieren auch gibts Jagdreviere. Vermischen sich die Reviere von Menschen zu sehens, muss einer weichen, denn wie bei Tieren auch, wird um die besten Plätze gekämpft, das ist eine normale Vorgehensweise.

Einigen Menschen ist das vielleicht zu stressig geworden, das ständige Umherwandern und immer neuer Jagdreviere finden, dass sie versucht haben, das mit Landwirtschaft zu kombinieren.
Und einige sind halt säßhaft geworden. Dass das nicht sofort passierte, sondern vielleicht tausende von Jahren dauerte, sollte klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

Es gibt entsprechende Untersuchungen an ursprünglich lebenden Völkern:
Es ist nicht stressig. Jäger&Sammlerkulturen verbringen nur rund halb soviel Zeit mit dem Nahrungserwerb, wie Völker, die einfache Landwirtschaft betreiben.
Normalerweise muss man eben nicht viel wandern oder gar um Plätze kämpfen - das ist eben erst nötig, wenn es zuviele Stämme werden und die natürlichen Ressourcen überlastet sind.


----------



## Icejester (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt die These aufstellen: Für wahres Glück braucht man keinen weltlichen Besitz.



Was ist aber denn "wahres Glück"? Das, was der Eine als seine wahre Erfüllung erkennt, ist für den Anderen vielleicht völlig reizlos. "Glück" ist immer eine höchst subjektive Sache, die sich keinesfalls verallgemeinern läßt. Insofern bleibt die Aussage, man brauche keinen weltlichen Besitz, wirklich nur eine These.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt entsprechende Untersuchungen an ursprünglich lebenden Völkern:
> Es ist nicht stressig. Jäger&Sammlerkulturen verbringen nur rund halb soviel Zeit mit dem Nahrungserwerb, wie Völker, die einfache Landwirtschaft betreiben.
> Normalerweise muss man eben nicht viel wandern oder gar um Plätze kämpfen - das ist eben erst nötig, wenn es zuviele Stämme werden und die natürlichen Ressourcen überlastet sind.



Das ist das Problem bei Antropologen. Sie sind nicht objektiv, denn eine Beobachtung ist auch immer eine Einmischung und die ursprünglich lebenden Völker sind sich ja bewusst, dass es auch andere Mensch gibt, die eben nicht Jäger und Sammler sind.

Vor 100.000 Jahren war das aber eine andere Sache und der Mensch hatte keine Zelte, Häuser oder sowas, er musste mit dem klar kommen, was da war und die Völker lebten ja nicht alle in subtropische Regionen.
Wieso sonst hat der Mensch den Planeten bevölkert, doch nicht weil die Abenteuerlust groß war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was ist aber denn "wahres Glück"? Das, was der Eine als seine wahre Erfüllung erkennt, ist für den Anderen vielleicht völlig reizlos. "Glück" ist immer eine höchst subjektive Sache, die sich keinesfalls verallgemeinern läßt. Insofern bleibt die Aussage, man brauche keinen weltlichen Besitz, wirklich nur eine These.



Im Kaptialismus braucht man letztlich für alles weltlichen Besitz, weil man ganz ohne gar keine Möglichkeiten hat.
Es stimmt aber, dass die meisten Leute als entscheidend für ihr "wahres Glück" relativ kleine Dinge nennen, die für sich wenig oder gar keinen materiellen Wert haben.
Kinder z.B. werden gern als wahres Glück bezeichnet, gelten gemeinhin nicht als materieller Besitz. Aber ehe man durch sie wahrhaft glücklich wird, muss der restliche Lebensstandard erstmal auf einem Niveau sein, an dem es nichts mehr zu meckern gibt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem bei Antropologen. Sie sind nicht objektiv, denn eine Beobachtung ist auch immer eine Einmischung und die ursprünglich lebenden Völker sind sich ja bewusst, dass es auch andere Mensch gibt, die eben nicht Jäger und Sammler sind.



Und? Es gibt in dem Fall um eine einfache Beobachtung des Aufwandes für Jagd&Co. Das kann man objektiv messen. Unbeeinflusste Beobachtung gibt es letztlich nur in den Ingenieurswissenschaften, weil sich ein Werkstück eben arg wenig um die Beobachtung kümmert. Aber Sozialwissenschaftler sehen sich eben immer mit einem Untersuchungsobjekt konfrontiert, dass sie beobachtet, Biologen müssen mit einer nicht vollständig nachgestellten Umwelt experimentieren und Teilchenphysiker erheben den Einfluss des Messgerätes auf die Messgröße auf geradezu philosophische Ebene.



> Vor 100.000 Jahren war das aber eine andere Sache und der Mensch hatte keine Zelte, Häuser oder sowas, er musste mit dem klar kommen, was da war und die Völker lebten ja nicht alle in subtropische Regionen.
> Wieso sonst hat der Mensch den Planeten bevölkert, doch nicht weil die Abenteuerlust groß war.



Abgesehen davon, dass der Mensch recht frühe Zelte und Hütten hatte, hat sich die sesshafte Lebensweise in tropischen und subtropischen Regionen entwickelt und nomadische Kulturen haben durch ihre Wanderungen zwangsläufig Kontakt mit anderen -> Wenn sich die unvereingenommene Frage "machen wir mal was neues: Landwirtschaft?" irgendwo gestellt hat, dann in den wärmeren Bereich von Vorderasien. Alle anderen standen vor der Frage "machen wir das, was die anderen auch machen?".


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der Mensch recht frühe Zelte und Hütten hatte, hat sich die sesshafte Lebensweise in tropischen und subtropischen Regionen entwickelt und nomadische Kulturen haben durch ihre Wanderungen zwangsläufig Kontakt mit anderen -> Wenn sich die unvereingenommene Frage "machen wir mal was neues: Landwirtschaft?" irgendwo gestellt hat, dann in den wärmeren Bereich von Vorderasien. Alle anderen standen vor der Frage "machen wir das, was die anderen auch machen?".



Eine Sache setzt sich ja nur dann durch, wenn der Aufwand im Vergleich zum Ergebnis gering ist, bzw. geringer als der Aufwand für eine andere Sache.
Wenn also die Menschen Landwirtschaft betrieben haben, bzw. damit begannen, dann aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es für sie einfacher war als zu jagen und zu sammeln, bzw. der Audwand geringer war, bzw. die Verluste geringer waren.

In der Evolution ist der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor sehr wichtig für das Überleben einer Spezies.


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

Uhja~ der Mensch... "Gut oder Schlecht".

Ich denke diese Frage kann man nicht wirklich durch die Bindung an die eigene Existenz beantworten, falls mir dieser flapsige und zumindest theoretisch recht eindeutige Floskel erlaubt.

Was mich angeht: Mich faszinieren die Menschen, denn sie sind ein Gegensatz in sich. Menschen haben schon immer versucht "Herr der Lage" zu werden, indem sie sich abgrenzten. Also... nicht durch "Häuserbau" oder "Methoden Entwickeln um schneller von A nach B zu kommen". Das sind immerhin vollkommen normale Dinge, für die wir unsere eigenen Methoden entwickelt haben im Zuge eines Langwierigen Prozesses, wo eine Möglichkeit auf der anderen aufbaute.

Stein->Bronze->Eisen-> Stahl
Wasserrad->Dampfmaschine->Generator   etc. pp. Ihr wisst was ich mein

Letzendlich ist das was den Menschen ausmacht: Aneignen/Kopieren/Verbessern.

Nahezu jede Entwicklung und der Erhalt von Technologie ist fußt immernoch auf Beobachtungen aus der Natur, jedenfalls in der Grundidee. Danach wird daran gefeilt und gearbeitet. Die Menschen beginnen sich gegenseitig Dinge Anzueignen/zu kopieren/ zu verbessern und das bisschen "Magie" dahinter ist dann die "Idee" oder "Kreativität".

Das Problem der zerstörerischen Gewalt die du ansprichst ist ein Resultat aus dieser Entwicklung, da eben diese geschickte Eigenart, die wir besitzen durch zunehmende Entwicklung unserer Umgebung auf eine Weise schadet, das sie uns schaden kann.

Das ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal, da sind schon ganze Kulturen dran zu Grunde gegangen. Seien es Kolonien der Wikinger, Kulturen der Ureinwohner verschiedener Kontinente. Die dann verschwunden sind und keiner weiß wieso.

Fakt ist, das diese pessimistische Sichtweise ebenfalls eine Kopie ist, nämlich durch einen wichtigen Instinkt: Selbsterhaltung. Es ist gut und wichtig, das dieser in dieser Zeit geweckt wird und es ist natürlich wichtig, das wir etwas tun. Aber den Menschen dafür als "schlecht" anzusehen finde ich ein wenig weit hergeholt.

Denn: Bei allen Kulturen, Soziologien, Staatssystemen und was weiß ich was für Gemeinschaften wir uns aufgebaut haben besitzen wir immerhin nur unsere Sichtweise - wir können über den Tellerrand gucken, aber wissen auch nicht direkt wie es da schmeckt (metaphorisch gesprochen). Warum sprech ich das an? Mit zunehmender Zahl einer Gemeinschaft benötigten die Menschen immer ein System, dass das Zusammenleben ordnen konnte. Sei es durch Politik oder Religion.

Der Mensch in der Masse ist ein sehr träges Element und die Anpassungsfähigkeit nimmt dahingehend ab. Wir "sehen" also nicht direkt "was" an diesem Problem getan wird, außer durch Protestaktionen an denen wir teilnehmen, von denen uns die Nachrichten berichten oder Werbung. Jedes Element fußt halt auf dem anderen. Es ist eine kritische Zeit, auf die wir aufmerksam gemacht werden. 

Ich sehe deine pessimistische Sicht bisweilen eher als ein Nebenprodukt dieser Art. - Sicher, es gab viele Gelehrte in der Vergangenheit die den Menschen als Schlecht ansahen, zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Ich aber tue das nicht. Denn: Bei allen Errungenschaften und bei allen Entwicklungen, sogar der persönlichen war immer eins erlaubt: "Fehler zu machen".

Nun könnten wir einen machen der uns auslöscht. Macht uns das Schlecht oder Dumm?
Meiner Meinung nach nicht - nur natürlich. 

Und wenn wir aussterben ist das vielleicht das Ende unserer Existenz, aber vermutlich nicht das Ende des Lebens.

Das ist so... meine Sichtweise


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

also was ist gut am menschen.
er ist biologisch abbaubar.
das was er in der evolution alles gelernt hat, ist nichts wert, solange dieses kompostierbare wesen nicht lernt damit anständig umzugehen.
deswegen finde ich es gut, das dieses lernresitente teil zumindest den würmern nich auf den magen schlägt...das ist gut am menschen.


----------

